# ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*أرني*​*أين قال المسيح:*​*”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*​​لخادم الرب الأخ  يوسف رياض​​*محتويات الكتاب*​
*تقديم *

*1- هذا ما قاله المسيح *

*2- المزيد من أقوال المسيح *

*3- أعمال المسيح قالت  *

*4- الآيات المؤيدة للاهوت المسيح *

*5- المسيح قبل السجود *

*6- أهمية هذا الحق *​*
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*

" تقديم "​
يُعتبَر الإيمان بلاهوت المسيح حجر الزاوية في الإيمان المسيحي، والسجود له - بحسب كلمة الله - هو الطريق الوحيدة للحياة الأبدية. وحيث أن ملايين المسيحيين في العالم اليوم يؤمنون أن المسيح هو الله، وبالتالي فإنهم يتعبدون له، فإننا معرضون لهذا السؤال: ”أرني أين قال المسيح: أنا هو الله فاعبدوني؟“. وحيث إننا يجب أن نكون مستعدين دائمًا لمجاوبة كل من يسأل عن سبب الرجاء الذي فينا بوداعة وخوف (1بطرس3: 15)، فقد شرعت بمعونة الرب أن أكتب هذا الكتاب.
إن الإجابة عن السؤال السابق ببساطة - كما سنفهم من هذا الكتاب - *هي أن المسيح قال بكل وضوح إنه هو الله، لا مرة بل مرات عديدة، لا بطريقة واحدة يفهمهما البعض، بل بطرق متنوعة وكثيرة لكي يفهمها الجميع، حتى لا يبقى هناك عذر عند أي واحد كائنًا من كان.*
وليس فقط أن المسيح قال ذلك عن نفسه، بل إن الأنبياء من القديم قالوا ذلك عنه، ورسل العهد الجديد أكدوا الأمر عينه. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، *فلقد عمل المسيح أعمالاً لا يمكن لغير الله أن يعملها*، *وبالتالي فإن إيمان جماهير المسيحيين الذين يؤمنون بوحي الكتاب المقدس، وباعتباره مصدر الإعلان الإلهي الوحيد، يقودهم - عن يقين - للإقرار بأن المسيح هو الله، وبعبادته أيضًا. إن سدى الإعلان في العهد الجديد ولحمته هو الإيمان بلاهوت المسيح.*
على أن السؤال المطروح أمامنا لم ينتج من فراغ، بل له خلفيته. فالكتاب المقدس يقول عن المسيح: «*الذي إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله، لكنه أخلى نفسه، آخذًا صورة عبد، صائرًا في شبه الناس، وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب*» (فيلبي2: 6-8). 
في هذه الآية يذكر الرسول لنا أمرين هامين وجديرين بالانتباه ولو أنهما متميزان: 
1- من هو المسيح في ذاته من الأزل وإلى الأبد. إذ يقول عنه إنه ”*كان في صورة الله*“، وأنه ”*لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله*“، ذلك لأنه هو الله.
2- ما قَبِل المسيح أن يصيره، بكامل إرادته، طاعة لأبيه وحبًا لنا، إذ يقول عنه إنه «*أخلى نفسه*»، *التعبير الذي يتضمن أنه أخفى مجده الإلهي في حجاب الناسوت. ثم إنه إذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان، فإنه لم يكن قصده إطلاقًا العظمة رغم أنه هو العظيم، *بل يستطرد الرسول قائلاً: إنه «*وضع نفسه، وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب*». 
*فهل الذي أخلى نفسه، آخذًا صورة عبد، ننتظر منه أن يقول في كل مجلس: أنا ربكم؟ أو أن يقول أمام كل حشد: لأني الله فاسجدوا لي واعبدوني؟! أ لأجل هذا أتى المسيح إلى العالم؟ كلا على الإطلاق كما سنفهم ونحن ندرس هذا الأمر في هذا الكتاب*.
إننا نؤمن بأن المسيح صار في ملء الزمان إنسانًا في كل ما هو الإنسان، فلقد ولد من امرأة، وختن في اليوم الثامن، وكبر، وجاع وعطش، وتعب وتجرب، وتألم ومات. وهذا كله يبرهن على أنه *إنسان بكل معنى الكلمة*، لكنه أبدًا لم يكن مجرد إنسان، بل إنه أكثر من ذلك، وهو ما يعلنه الكتاب المقدس أيضًا.
فرغم حجاب الناسوت، الذي خلفه أخفى المسيح مجده، ورغم فكر التواضع الذي ميز سيدنا وربنا المعبود كل مسيرة حياته فوق الأرض، فإن كل الذين جلى الروح القدس بصائرهم عرفوه، وكل من أعلن الآب شخصه لهم قدروه وكرَّموه، وأما الباقون فلم يروا فيه سوى نجار الناصرة، أو على أكثر تقدير نبي الجليل.
لقد كان له المجد مثل خيمة الاجتماع التي نصبها موسى النبي، بناء على أمر الرب. لقد كانت هذه الخيمة ترمز وتشير إليه. ولكن هذه الخيمة لم يكن لها المنظر الخارجي الجذاب على الإطلاق، إذ كانت مغطاة من الخارج بجلود ”*التخس*“ الذي لا يشد إليه الناظرين، لكنها كانت تحوي من الداخل *الذهب النقي*. والذهب، الذي هو أنقى المعادن كلها، يعطينا تصويرًا بسيطًا للاهوت المسيح. ففي المسيح سُر كل الملء أن يحل (كولوسي1: 19)، ولو أنه بدا للعين البشرية الطبيعية، التي لم يجلها روح الله القدوس، أنه مجرد إنسان فقير ومسكين!
*والحال هكذا، فإن المسيح لم يقل بحصر اللفظ: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“. ولا كان من المنتظر أن يقول ذلك، ولو أنه قال هذا المعنى - كما ذكرنا – مرة ومرات، لا بطريقة واحدة بل بطرق عديدة. *
*ولمن كان من المنتظر أن يقول المسيح ذلك؟ أ يقوله للمؤمنين أم لغير المؤمنين؟ أما المؤمنون فقد عرفوه كذلك وسجدوا له بدل المرة مرات، وأما عن غير المؤمنين فإننا نقرأ كلمات الوحي الكريم على لسان النبي إشعياء: «من صدق خبرنا؟ ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب؟». ثم يستطرد النبي قائلاً: «محتقر ومخذول من الناس.. وكمستر عنه وجوهنا، محتقر فلم نعتد به» (إشعياء53: 1-3). وعبارة ”مستر عنه وجوهنا“ تعني، ضمن ما تعني، أن الناس لم يعرفوه، وأنهم عثروا فيه. لا عجب فإنه بحسب تعليم كلمة الله هو ”حجر صدمة وصخرة عثرة“ (إشعياء8: 14)، وكثيرون عثروا به في يومه، وما زال الكثيرون يعثرون. لكن كلمات المسيح لتلميذي المعمدان، تظل تنطق لنا نحن أيضًا: «طوبى لمن لا يعثر في» (متى11: 6، لوقا7: 23)، وليس ذلك فقط، بل إن كل من اتكل عليه وآمن به لن يخزى (1بطرس2: 6).*
*فمن أي الفريقين أنت أيها القارئ الكريم؟ هل أنت من فريق المتعثرين به، أم من فريق الذين اتكلوا عليه وآمنوا به؟*
قديمًا سمعت ملك سبأ عن مجد سليمان وحكمته، ولكنها لم تصدق الخبر حتى أتت ورأت، وعندئذ قالت: «*صحيحًا كان الخبر الذي سمعته في أرضي عن أمورك وعن حكمتك، ولم أصدق الأخبار حتى جئت وأبصرت عيناي، فهوذا النصف لم أخبر به*» (1ملوك10: 6، 7). وفي العهد الجديد لم يصدق نثنائيل، واحد من تلاميذ المسيح، أن شيئًا صالحًا يمكن أن يخرج من الناصرة، إلى أن التقاه، فهتف قائلاً: «*يا معلم أنت ابن الله. أنت ملك إسرائيل*» (يوحنا1: 49). فهل تكلف خاطرك أيها القارئ العزيز أن تعمل معنا سياحة في الكتاب المقدس نحو ذلك الشخص العظيم، لنعرف شيئًا عن مجد من هو ”*أعظم من سليمان*“؟ أ تذهب معنا لكي تبصر شيئًا عن ذاك الذي قال عنه يوحنا «*رأينا مجده مجدًا، كما لوحيد من الآب، مملوءًا نعمة وحقًا*» (يوحنا1: 14)؟
*ليتك تفعل ذلك لبركة نفسك، ولأجل حياتك الأبدية*​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


(1)

هذا ما قاله المسيح​​*«فقال لهم يسوع: أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضًا به» (يوحنا8: 25).​*****​نبدأ حديثنا في هذا الكتاب – كما هو متوقع- بما قاله المسيح عن نفسه، مركزين حديثنا في هذا الفصل عما قاله المسيح بفمه الكريم، وسجَّله لنا البشير يوحنا – أحد تلاميذ المسيح الأوائل - في البشارة المعنونة باسمه. والمعروف لدارسي الكتاب أن إنجيل يوحنا يحدثنا – في المقام الأول - عن لاهوت المسيح، ولذلك فإن كل عباراته محملة بالمعاني المجيدة الأكيدة، على أن المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد.
وسنسرد فيما يلي بعضًا من أقوال المسيح بحسب أهميتها ووضوح دلالتها من جهة ما نتحدث عنه الآن: ​*1- قال المسيح: إنه الأزلي، والواجب الوجود:​*فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: ​*«الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن». (يوحنا8: 58و59). ​*خلفية هذا الإعلان العظيم أن المسيح كان قد قال إن الذي يؤمن به لن يرى الموت إلى الأبد. فاعترض السامعون من اليهود على هذا الكلام وقالوا له: «أ لعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات؟ والأنبياء ماتوا. من تجعل نفسك؟». فقال لهم: «أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح». سألوه: «ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أ فرأيت إبراهيم؟» (يوحنا8: 57). ونحن نعرف أن إبراهيم أتى قبل المسيح بنحو ألفي عام. لكن لاحظ - عزيزي القارئ - أن المسيح لم يقل إنه هو الذي رأى إبراهيم، بل قال إن إبراهيم هو الذي تهلل بأن يرى يومه، فرأى وفرح. وهنا جاء الإعلان العظيم، الذي وقع كالصاعقة على هؤلاء الأشرار غير المؤمنين، إذ قال لهم المسيح إنه ”كائن“ قبل إبراهيم! 
هل تعرف معنى هذه العبارة أيها القارئ العزيز؟ 
دعني قبل أن أذكُر لك معناها، أذكِّرك بما قاله يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح: «إن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي» (يوحنا1: 15). ومعروف أن يوحنا ولد قبل المسيح بنحو ستة أشهر، وهذا معنى قول المعمدان «الذي يأتي بعدي». لكن المعمدان يقول عن هذا الشخص: «صار قدامي، لأنه كان قبلي». فكيف يمكننا فهم أن المسيح الذي ولد بعد يوحنا المعمدان بنحو ستة أشهر، كان قبل يوحنا، إن لم نضع في الاعتبار لاهوت المسيح؟ 
والآن ما الذي يعنيه قول المسيح: ”أنا كائن“ قبل إبراهيم. لاحظ أن المسيح لا يقول لليهود: ” قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كنت“، بل أرجو أن تلاحظ عظمة قول المسيح: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، *”أنا كائن*“». إنها كينونة لا علاقة لها بالزمن، كينونة دائمة!
إن عبارة ”أنا كائن“ تعادل تماما القول ”أنا الله“ أو ”أنا الرب“ أو ”أنا يهوه“ الذي هو اسم الجلالة بحسب التوراة العبرية. فهذا التعبير ”أنا كائن“ هو بحسب الأصل اليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد ”إجو آيمي“، وتعني الواجب الوجود والدائم، الأزلي والأبدي. فمن يكون ذلك سوى الله؟ 
عندما ظهر الرب لموسى في العليقة، وطلب أن يرسله إلى بني إسرائيل، وقدم موسى العديد من الاعتراضات، كان أحد تلك الاعتراضات «فقال موسى لله ها أنا آتي إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آبائكم أرسلني إليكم، فإذا قالوا لي ما اسمه، فماذا أقول لهم؟ فقال الله لموسى: ”أهيه الذي أهيه“. وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل ”أهيه“ أرسلني إليكم» (خر3: 13، 14). وعندما تُرجم العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية، وهي تلك الترجمة المعروفة باسم الترجمة السبعينية، فقد تُرجم اسم الجلالة ”أهيه“، إلى ”إجو آيمي“. نفس الكلمة التي استخدمها المسيح مع اليهود عندما قال لهم: ”أنا كائن“!
وعبارة ”أنا كائن“ مشتقة من الفعل ”أكون“، والذي منه جاء اسم الجلالة ”يهوه“. وقد تكررت هذه العبارة ”إجو آيمي“ عن المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا 21 مرة (3×7*). كأن المسيح يرى في نفسه بحسب ما أعلن عن ذاته، أنه هو ذات الإله القديم الذي ظهر لموسى في العليقة في جبل حوريب. والذي أرسل موسى ليخرج بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر. *​*
*ومن ضمن مرات استخدام المسيح لهذا الاسم عن نفسه، هي ما قاله المسيح في هذا الأصحاح عينه لليهود: «إن لم تؤمنوا أني ”أنا هو“ (إجو آيمي) تموتون في خطاياكم» (يوحنا8: 24). 
ومرة أخرى لما تحدث لتلاميذه عن خيانة يهوذا الإسخريوطي قبل حدوثها، فقال: «أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون (أي قبل أن تتم الأحداث)، حتى متى كان تؤمنون أني أنا هو ”إجو آيمي“ (أي أنا الله، علام الغيوب)» (يوحنا13: 19).
وفي حادثة إلقاء القبض على المسيح في البستان، عندما سأل المسيح الذين أتوا للقبض عليه: من تطلبون؟ قالوا له يسوع الناصرى. قال لهم يسوع: ”أنا هو“ (أي ”إجو آيمي“). ويعلق البشير على ذلك بالقول إنهم رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض (يوحنا18: 4). فهم لم يقدروا أن يقفوا أمام مجد شخصه!
إن هذا الإعلان الذي ذكره المسيح في يوحنا 8: 58 يعتبر أعظم الأدلة والبراهين على لاهوت المسيح بحيث لو أنه ليس لدينا في كل الكتاب سوى هذا الإعلان لكان يكفي، ولو أنه لدينا العديد من البراهين كما سنرى الآن. 
ولقد فهم اليهود جيدًا ماذا كان المسيح يقصد من هذه الأقوال، ولم بكن ممكنًا التجاوب مع ذلك الإعلان العظيم إلا بأسلوب من اثنين، إما أن ينحنوا أمامه بالسجود باعتباره الله، أو أن يعتبروه مجدفًا. وللأسف هم اختاروا الأسلوب الثاني المدمر لهم! ويذكر البشير أن اليهود عندما سمعوا من المسيح هذا الإعلان «رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه، أما يسوع فاختفى، وخرج من الهيكل مجتازًا في وسطهم، ومضى هكذا»، مما يدل على أنهم فهموا ما كان يعنيه المسيح تمامًا، أنه هو الله.
يا للعار، فلقد أعطاهم المسيح فرصة في أول الفصل أن يرجموا المرأة الزانية، بشرط أن يكون الشخص الذي سيرجمها بلا خظية، أي لم يقع في الفعل ذاته، فلم يستطيعوا، وخرجوا هاربين من ضيائه، ولكنهم الآن انحنوا لا ليسجدوا له، بل انحنوا يلتقطون الحجارة، لا ليرجموا بها الزانية، ولا حتى لكي يرجموا موسى، كما حاول آباؤهم الأشرار، بل ليرجموا ذاك الذي ظهر لموسى وقال له: ”أنا أهيه“ ”إجو آيمي“!​*
2- قال المسيح إن له ذات الكرامة الإلهية​*فلقد قال لليهود: ​*«لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب» (يوحنا5: 23)​*
في حديث الرب مع اليهود، بعد شفائه للرجل المقعد في بيت حسدا (يوحنا5)، قال المسيح عبارة فهم اليهود منها أنه يعادل نفسه بالله. والمسيح في الحديث الذي تلى ذلك، لم يحاول تبرئة نفسه من هذه التهمة، وذلك لأنه فعلاً «الله (الذي) ظهر في الجسد» (1تيموثاوس3: 16)، بل أكد ذلك المفهوم بصور متعددة. فلقد أوضح (في ع22) أنه يعمل الأعمال الإلهية ذاتها، من ثم يخطو خطوة أبعد في الآية موضوع دراستنا فيقول إن له ذات الكرامة الإلهية. وواضح أن الأولى (الأعمال الإلهية) لا يقوى عليها مخلوق، وأن الثانية (الكرامة الإلهية) ليست من حق مخلوق، كائنًا من كان. فلقد ختم المسيح تلك القائمة من الأعمال الإلهية التي يمارسها بالقول إن الآب لا يدين أحدًا، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن، ويوضح السبب لذلك فيقول: «لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب».
والآن أرجو - عزيزي القارئ - أن تلاحظ هذين الأمرين اللذين لا يجب أن يمرا بدون تعليق من الكاتب، ودون انتباه من القارئ. الأمر الأول: أن *الجميع* سيكرمون الابن، وليس فريق من الناس دون غيرهم. والأمر الثاني: أنهم سيكرمون الابن *كما يكرمون الآب*، وليس بمستوى أقل أو بأسلوب أضعف.
هذه الآية إذًا توضح بأسلوب قاطع وصريح أن الابن له ذات الكرامة والمجد الذي للآب، ويستحيل أن يكون هذا مع أي مخلوق أيا كان. لقد قال الله في العهد القديم مجدي لا أعطيه لآخر. والله طبعا لم يتراجع عن ذلك عندما أعلن المسيح أن الآب يريد إكرام الابن بذات الكرامة التي للآب، وذلك لأن الآب والابن واحد (يوحنا10: 30).
ونلاحظ أن المسيح في هذه الآية - كعادة إنجيل يوحنا دائمًا - بعد أن ذكر هذا الحق إيجابيًا، عاد وأكده في صيغة سلبية. فقال: «من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب». يقول البعض إنهم يكرمون الله، ويسجدون له، ولكنهم لا يقبلون فكرة إكرام المسيح بذات مستوى إكرامهم لله، بل وربما تتضمن نظرتهم للمسيح شيئًا من الاحتقار لشخصه. ولكن كلمات المسيح هنا قاطعة، إن ”من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب“، وبعد ذلك قال المسيح إن من يبغض الابن يبغض الآب (يوحنا15: 23)، كما قال أيضًا إن من ينكر الابن ينكر الآب أيضًا (1يوحنا2: 23). 
وعندما يقول المسيح إن ”الجميع“ سيكرمون الابن، فهو كان يعني المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين على السواء. فالله لم يدع ذلك الأمر حسب مزاج الإنسان، أن يكرم المسيح أو لا يكرمه، ولو أنه وضع في يديه أسلوب إكرامه للابن. فجميع البشر سوف يكرمون الابن بطريقة أو بأخرى، إما بإيمانهم به الآن، أو بدينونتهم منه فيما بعد. والمسيح إما أن يحيي أو يدين. من يؤمن به ينال الحياة الأبدية، ومن لا يؤمن يدان.​*
3- قال المسيح إنه ابن الله ​الوحيد: ​
*فلقد قال لنيقوديموس أيضًا*: 
«لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأن لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم، بل ليخلص به العالم. الذي يؤمن به لا يدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد» (يوحنا3: 16). *​*
*
يقول البعض – بجهل أو بخبث - إن الكتاب المقدس عندما يقول إن المسيح هو ابن الله، فهو في ذلك نظير الكثيرين من الخلائق الذين دعوا ”أبناء الله“، مثل الملائكة (أيوب 1: 6؛ 2: 1)، أو مثل آدم (لوقا3: 38)، أو مثل المؤمنين (غلاطية 3: 26). لكن الحقيقة أن الفارق بين الأمرين واسع وكبير. 
إن الملائكة، وكذلك آدم، اعتبروا أبناء الله باعتبارهم مخلوقين منه بالخلق المباشر. وأما المسيح فهو ليس مخلوقًا بل هو الخالق (يوحنا1: 3؛ كولوسي 1: 16). ثم إن المؤمنين هم أبناء لله بالإيمان وبالنعمة (يوحنا1: 12؛ 1يوحنا3: 1)، أما المسيح فهو الابن الأزلي. وسوف نعود لهذا الأمر في الفصل التالي عند حديثنا عن المسيح ابن الله. 
على أن الآية التي نتحدث عنها هنا قاطعة الدلالة، فهي تقول عن المسيح إنه ”ابن الله الوحيد“ (ارجع أيضًا إلى يوحنا1: 14و 18؛ 3: 18؛ يوحنا الأولى 4: 9). وعندما يقول إنه ابن الله الوحيد، فهذا معناه أنه ليس له شبيه ولا نظير. ولقد كرر المسيح الفكر عينه في أحد أمثاله الشهيرة ، حيث ذكر المسيح أن الإنسان صاحب الكرم (الذي يرمز في المثل إلى الله) أرسل عبيدًا كثيرين إلى الكرامين ليأخذوا ثمر الكرم، لكن الكرامين أهانوا العبيد وأرسلوهم فارغين، لكنه أخيرًا أرسل إليهم ابنه. يقول المسيح: «إذ كان لهأيضًا* ابن واحد حبيب إليه*، أرسله أيضًا إليهم أخيرًا قائلاً إنهم يهابون ابني» (مرقس 12: 6). وواضح أن العبيد الكثيرين هم الأنبياء، وأما الابن الوحيد الذي أرسله إليهم أخيرًا فهو الرب يسوع المسيح. 
ويوضِّح كاتب رسالة العبرانيين هذا الأمر عندما يقول: «الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديمًا بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه.. الذي به أيضًا عمل العالمين. الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته» (عبرانيين 1: 1-3). 
ونلاحظ أن المسيح لما كان هنا على الأرض لم يستخدم عن الله سوى تعبير ”الآب“ أو ”أبي“، ولم يستعمل تعبير ”أبانا“ قط، وذلك لأن هناك فارقًا كبيرًا بين بنوته هو لله وبنوتنا نحن. وبعد قيامته له المجد من الأموات قال لمريم المجدلية: «إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم» (يوحنا20: 17). لقد صرنا نحن أبناء الله بالنعمة، وأما هو فالابن من الأزل. 
صحيح هو كان قد سبق وقال عن نفسه لنيقوديموس إنه ابن الإنسان (ع14)، والآن يقول إنه ابن الله الوحيد (ع16)، وفي الحالتين استخدم التعبير ذاته: ”يؤمن به“، وذلك لأننا نؤمن بالطبيعتين اللاهوتية والناسوتية في المسيح، فهو ”ابن الله الوحيد“، وهو أيضًا ”ابن الإنسان“، هو الله وهو الإنسان في آن. والإيمان به ينجي من الهلاك الأبدي ويمتع بالحياة الأبدية. 
ثم تفكر في هذا المجد: فيقول المسيح لنيقوديموس: ”لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن“ بالابن الوحيد، أي شخصه المعبود، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية“. وأيضًا: ”الذي يؤمن به لا يدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين، لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد“ (يوحنا3: 18). إنه هو إذًا سر الحياة الأبدية، وهو السبب للدينونة الأبدية، أ فليس لهذا من معنى يا أولي الألباب؟​*4- قال المسيح: ”أنا والآب واحد“:​*فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: ​*«قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون.. لأنكم لستم من خرافي.. خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد.. أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا10: 25-30). ​*
هذه الآيات تتحدث عن أن المسيح هو مصدر الحياة الأبدية لمن يؤمن به، باعتباره المحيي. كما تتحدث أيضًا عن قدرة المسيح باعتباره ”الراعي العظيم“ على حفظ الخراف، بحيث أنه أكد أنه لا يقدر كائن أن يخطف أحد خرافه من يده. هنا نجد قدرة المسيح كالحافظ، وهي قدرة مطلقة. وفي أثناء الحديث عن تلك القدرة الفائقة، أعلن هذا الإعلان العظيم: «أنا والآب واحد».
هنا نجد المسيح للمرة الثالثة - بحسب إنجيل يوحنا - يعلن صراحة للجموع لاهوته وأزليته ومعادلته للآب. كانت المرة الأولى في يوحنا5: 17، والثانية في يوحنا8: 58، وهنا نجد المرة الثالثة، وفي هذه المرات الثلاث حاول اليهود رجمه، لأنهم فهموا تمامًا ما كان المسيح يقصده من كلامه. 
في المرة الأولى في يوحنا 5: 17 تحدث المسيح عن معادلته للآب في الأقنومية، عندما قال لليهود: «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل»؛ وفي المرة الثانية في يوحنا 8: 58 تحدث عن أزليته، عندما قال: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن» وهنا في المرة الثالثة تحدث المسيح عن وحدته مع الآب في الجوهر.
يدَّعي بعض المبتدعين أن الوحدة هنا هي وحدة في الغرض، بمعنى أن غرض المسيح هو بعينه غرض الله. لكن واضح من قرينة الآية أن الوحدة بين الابن والآب هي أكثر بكثير من مجرد الوحدة في الغرض، وإن كانت طبعًا تشملها. كان المسيح يتحدث عن عظمة الآب لا عن غرضه. فيقول: «أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل».. ثم يستطرد قائلاً: «أنا والآب واحد». فالوحدة المقصودة هنا هي وحدة في الجوهر. وهذا التعليم مقرر بوضوح في كل إنجيل يوحنا. 
واليهود الذين كان المسيح يوجه كلامه إليهم فهموا تمامًا كلام المسيح، بدليل عزمهم على رجمه باعتباره مجدفًا. أن تلك الحجارة التي رفعها أولئك الآثمون تصرخ. نعم إنها تصرخ في وجه من ينكر أن المسيح قال إنه الله. فلماذا - لو كان المسيح يقصد أي شيء آخر – أراد اليهود رجمه؟!​*5- قال المسيح إن من رآه رأى الآب​*قال الرب يسوع لتلميذه فيلبس: 
«أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب، فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب. أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟» (يوحنا14: 8-10). 

هذه الأقوال قالها المسيح ردا على فيلبس عندما قال له: «يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا». لاحظ أن فيلبس لم يقل ”نريد أن نرى المسيا“ أو ”المسيح“، بل قال: «أرنا الآب». فكانت إجابة المسيح بما معناه: كيف لم تعرفني حتى الآن يا فيلبس، رغم أنك من أوائل تلاميذي؟ ليس معنى ذلك أن فيلبس لم يعرف أن يسوع هو المسيح، كلا، لقد عرفه كذلك، وعرفه من أول لقاء له معه، إذ قال لنثنائيل: «وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والأنبياء» (يوحنا1: 43-45). أي وجدنا المسيح المنتظر، لكن المسيح هنا كان ينتظر من فيلبس، ومن باقي التلاميذ، أن يدركوا من معاشرتهم للمسيح على مدى أكثر من ثلاث سنين، أنه ابن الآب، المعبر عنه. لأنه هو والآب واحد (يوحنا10: 31).
لقد قال المسيح له: «أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟». وكون الابن في الآب، والآب في الابن، فهذا يدل على المساواة في الأقنومية والوحدة في الجوهر.
ونلاحظ أن المسيح - بحسب إنجيل يوحنا - أكد أن من يعرفه يعرف الآب (يوحنا8: 19؛ 14: 7)، وأن من يبغضه يبغض الآب (يوحنا15: 23)، وأن من يؤمن به يؤمن بالآب (يوحنا10: 40؛ 12: 44؛ 14: 1)، وأن من رآه فقد رأى الآب (يوحنا14: 9؛ 12: 45)، وأن من يكرمه يكرم الآب أيضًا (يوحنا5: 23)! 
وإننا نقول كما قال أحد المفسرين: إن إنكار لاهوت المسيح إزاء هذه الكلمات يظهر رعب ظلام الذهن الطبيعي. فكيف يمكن لشخص، أثبت - في كل أعماله وأقواله - أنه كامل، أن يقول مثل هذه العبارات، إن لم يكن هو الله؟! لا يمكن لشخص مسيحي اليوم، مهما بلغت درجة كماله، أن يقول إن من رآه فقد رأى المسيح، إلا إذا كان مدعيًا، فكم بالحري لشخص يهودي أن يقول إن من رآه فقد رأى الآب!​*6- قال يسوع إنه مصدر الحياة الأبدية ومعطيها​*فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: ​*«الحق الحق أقول لكم تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون» (يوحنا5: 25). انظر أيضا يوحنا10: 27، 28؛ 17: 2​*
سبق أن رأينا (في البند 4) كيف قال المسيح إنه يعطي خرافه، أي المؤمنين باسمه، الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا10: 27، 28). والمسيح هنا في حديثه الجامع المانع يؤكد على هذا الحق ذاته. وهذا الحديث كان المسيح قد قاله لليهود بعد أن شفى رجل بركة بيت حسدا من مرض دام 38 سنة، وشفاه المسيح بكلمة واحدة منه. ثم أوضح المسيح في حديثه التالي مع اليهود أن هذه الكلمة عينها تهب الحياة الأبدية لمن يسمعها. 
ونحن نعلم أنه ليس سوى الله يميت ويحيي (تثنية 32: 39؛ 1صموئيل2: 6؛ 1تيموثاوس 6: 13). لكن في هذه الآيات يقول المسيح إن صوته يعطي الحياة. 
كان المسيح في الأقول السابقة قال عن نفسه إنه «*يحيي من يشاء*» (يوحنا5: 21). فالمسيح هو المحيي، وهو يفعل ذلك ليس كمجرد منفذ أو كواسطة، بل إنما يفعله بمقتضى إرادته هو وسلطانه الشخصي، فهو «يحيي *من يشاء*». 
ثم لاحظ وسيلة الإحياء التي يذكرها المسيح هنا، إنها في منتهى البساطة، كما أن لها دلالة عظمى، إذ قال المسيح بعد ذلك: «تأتي ساعة وهي الآن، حين *يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله* والسامعون يحيون». إن هذه الكلمة التي تهب الحياة هي كلمة الله (مزمور 119: 50)، وهذا الصوت المحيي لا يمكن إلا أن يكون صوت الله (إشعياء 55: 3).
كما أن نوعية الحياة هي أسمى أنواع الحياة، إنها الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا3: 16؛ 5: 24)، الحياة الأفضل (يوحنا10: 10). *إن إعطاء الحياة في أية صورة، أمر لا يقوى عليه سوى الله، فكم بالحري عندما تكون الحياة هي الحياة الأبدية!*​*
*والآن هل أدركت عزيزي القارئ سمو المجد الذي تتضمنه هذه الأقوال. إن هذه الساعة امتدت للآن نحو ألفي عام، وفيها سمع ما لا يحصى من ملايين الأموات صوت ابن الله. وهل يمكن للأموات أن يسمعوا صوتًا؟ هذا محال. لكن السر يكمن في أن هذا الصوت ليس صوتًا عاديًا، بل هو صوت ابن الله. إنه الصوت الذي يخترق الموت، ويصل لأولئك الأموات في ذنوبهم وخطاياهم ويحييهم. ومهما كانت حالتهم، ولو كان لهم في موتهم عشرات من السنين، ولو كانوا قد أنتنوا في قبور خطاياهم، فإنهم بمجرد أن يسمعوا صوت ابن الله فإنهم ينالون فورًا الحياة الأبدية! أ ليس لهذا دلالته ومعناه؟​*​7- قال المسيح إنه مقيم الموتي ومحيي الرميم:​*قال المسيح أيضًا لليهود: ​*«الحق الحق أقول لكم تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته (صوت المسيح)، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة» (يوحنا5: 28و29). ​*
هنا نحن نجد شيئًا أكثر عجبًا مما ذكرناه الآن! فليس أن صوت ابن الله يحيي الموتى روحيًا فقط، بل إن ما لا يحصى من البلايين الذين دخلوا القبور، سيخرجون من القبور بمجرد سماعهم لصوته!
الكل سيسمع صوته وهم في القبور، حتى أولئك الذين لم يسمعوه في حياتهم على الأرض. وإذ يسمعون صوته سيخرجون من قبورهم ليقفوا أمامه للحساب.
هذا معناه أن المسيح هو مقيم الأموات ومحيي الرميم. ونحن نعلم أن هناك أشخاصًا ماتوا من آلاف السنين، يستحيل جمع ذرات أجسادهم، وقد تبعثرت في أربع أطراف المسكونة، وأربع رياح الأرض، ولكن سيأتي يوم فيه يسمعون صوته مناديًا، فيخرجون جميعهم من قبورهم، سواء كانوا أشرارًا أم صالحين! 
من ذا الذي يقدر أن يبعث رممًا إلى الحياة؟ أ يقدر إنسان أن يبعث أناسًا ماتوا من آلاف السنين، وتحللت أجسادهم فعادت إلى التراب، وزرع في مكان دفنِهم بستان، طلعت فيه أشجار، أكل منه الإنسان والحيوان، وهؤلاء بدورهم ماتوا وتحللت أجسادهم، وهكذا دواليك!​*من هو هذا الذي صوته يقيم جميع الذين في القبور؟ أ يمكن أن يكون مجرد إنسان؟ وإن لم يكن هو الله فمن يكون؟ أ يعطي الله مجده لآخر؟ أ يشارك أحد المخلوقات الله في قدرته المطلقة؟ ​*والمسيح لم يقل ذلك فقط، بل برهنه عمليًا إذ أقام الرميم فعلاً، كما حدث عند إقامته للعازر من الأموات وهو ما سنوضحه في الفصل الثالث. وذلك الصوت الذي دعا لعازر فخرج فورًا بعد أن كان قد أنتن، سيخترق في يوم قادم قبور البشر جميعهم، ويأمر الأرواح أن تلبس أجسادها من جديد لتقوم من موتها.​*8- قال المسيح إنه أتى من السماء إلى الأرض.​*فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: ​*«لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي، بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني» (يوحنا6: 38)​*
كثيرون يؤمنون بأن الله رفع المسيح إلى السماء، وهذا طبعًا شيء عظيم، ولكن ما يؤكده المسيح هنا لا مرة ولا مرتين بل سبع مرات في فصل واحد هو يوحنا 6 أنه نزل من السماء (ع 33و 38و 41و 42و 50و 51و 58). 
وفي مناسبة أخرى قال المسيح لليهود: «أنتم من أسفل، أما أنا فمن فوق. أنتم من هذا العالم، أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم» (يوحنا8: 23). وهو عين ما أكده لنيقوديموس قبل ذلك: «وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء» (يوحنا13: 13). 
وعن هذا الأمر عينه قال يوحنا المعمدان: «الذي من الأرض هو أرضي، ومن الأرض يتكلم، الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع» (يوحنا3: 31). ترى ما الذي دفع المعمدان أن يقول ذلك؟ لماذا اعتبر المعمدان أن الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع؟ الإجابة لأن الذي يأتي من السماء لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد إنسان. فالإنسان مصدره أرضي. فإن لم يكن إنسانًا. فمن يكون إذًا؟ 
ثم إن هذا يتضمن أيضًا معنى آخر، أعني به سبق الكينونة. فإن مولد المسيح في ”بيت لحم“ لم يكن بداية وجوده، فمع أنه خرج من بيت لحم، كما يقول عنه النبي ميخا في العهد القديم، لكن هو الذي «مخارجه *منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل*» (ميخا5: 2؛ متى 2: 6). بمعنى أنه هو الأزلي.
وفي مناسبة أخرى قال المسيح لتلاميذه: «خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت إلى العالم، وأيضًا أترك العالم وأذهب إلى الآب» (يوحنا16: 28). لاحظ أنه في العبارة الأولى يقول ”*خرجت* من عند الآب“، ولم يقل ”تركت“ الآب، بينما في العبارة الثانية يقول ”*أترك* العالم“. فعندما يتحدث عن خروجه من عند الآب فالإشارة هنا إلى لاهوته، ذلك اللاهوت الذي يملأ السماء والأرض، ولكن عند حديثه عن تركه للعالم فإنه يتحدث عن ناسوته ومحدودية هذا الناسوت. 
إذا كان المسيح قال إنه أزلي، ونحن نعرف أنه ليس أزلي سوى الله، أ لا يكون المسيح بهذا قد قال أيضًا أنا هو الله؟ وهذا الحق ذُكر في العديد من الفصول في الإنجيل ذاته مثل 1: 1؛ 17: 5، 24​*9- قال المسيح إن روحه الإنسانية ملكه وتحت سلطانه:​*فقال لليهود*: 
«ليس أحد يأخذها (نفسي) مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أيضًا أن آخذها» (يوحنا10: 17). *​*
*
حقيقة يعملها الجميع، ويُعلِّم بها الكتاب المقدس أيضًا، أنه «ليس لإنسان سلطان على الروح» (جامعة8: 8). أما المسيح فكان له السلطان على روحه، نظرًا لأنه لم يكن مجرد إنسان. وهو لم يقل ذلك فقط، بل نفذه أيضًا، فلقد مات ليس لأن قواه نفدت، أو لأن السر الإلهي خرج منه، بل يقول الوحي: «فصرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم، وأسلم الروح» (متى27: 50). لاحظ عبارة ”أسلم الروح“، وهي عيارة – نظرًا لأهميتها - تكرر ذكرها في البشائر الأربع (متى27: 50؛ مرقس15: 37؛ لوقا23: 46؛ يوحنا19: 30). 
وفي إنجيل يوحنا الذي يحدثنا عن المسيح ابن الله، يذكر شيئا جميلاً عن المسيح، فيقول إنه ”نكس رأسه، وأسلم الروح“. فليس أن روحه خرجت، ورأسه تدلدلت، بل إنه أولا نكس رأسه، استعدادًا للموت الذي كان سيدخله بكامل إرادته، ثم أسلم الروح.
ولذلك فإن استفانوس الشهيد الأول في المسيحية لحظة موته قال للمسيح: «أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي» (أعمال 7: 59)، وأما المسيح فإنه عند موته قال: «يا أبتاه في يديك *أستودع* روحي». ذلك لأن استفانوس مجرد إنسان، ولكن المسيح قَبِل أن يصير إنسانًا، وهم ليس مجرد إنسان، كما ذكرنا مرارًا، بل هو الله وإنسان في آن.​*10- قال المسيح إنه ”النور“​*فلقد قال لليهود: ​*«أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة» (يوحنا 8: 11)​*
نحن نعرف من هو نور السماوات والأرض، فيذكر الكتاب المقدس أن «الله نور» (1يوحنا1: 5). وفي العهد القديم قال داود: «الرب نوري وخلاصي» (مزمور27: 1). فأن يقول المسيح إنه هو ”نور العالم“، بل وأكثر من ذلك، هو يعد كل من يتبعه ألا يمشي في الظلمة، بل يكون له ”نور الحياة“، أي النور الذي يفضي إلى الحياة والذي يمتع بالحياة؛ فهذا معناه بكل وضوح أنه هو الرب. ونلاحظ أن البشير يوحنا ذكر عن المسيح إنه النور في إنجيل يوحنا، لا مرة ولا مرتين، بل 21 مرة (3×7). 
كان المسيح في اليوم السابق مباشرة قد دعا كل العطاش لكي يأتوا إليه ويشربوا (يوحنا7: 37-39)، أي إنه وعد البؤساء بالري والانتعاش، وهنا يدعو الذين في ظلمة الخطية والجهل ليأتوا إليه فيتمتعوا بنور الحياة!
والمسيح يقول عن نفسه إنه ”النور“، في الوقت الذي يقول فيه عن يوحنا المعمدان النبي العظيم، بل الذي هو أفضل من نبي، إنه ”السراج الموقد المنير“ (يوحنا5: 35). لاحظ الفراق الكبير بين ”النور“ ومجرد ”السراج“. بكلمات أخرى، بين المطلق (النور) والنسبي (السراج). 
والمسيح لم يقل ذلك فقط، بل برهن عليه فورا، في المعجزة العظيمة التي فعلها بعد ذلك مباشرة، إذ منح نعمة البصر لمولود أعمى، وسنتأمل – بمشيئة الرب - تلك المعجزة في الفصل الثالث. ​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


11- قال المسيح إنه الراعي الصالح:
فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: ​*«أنا هو الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف» (يوحنا10: 14). ​*
هذه الآية تحمل أكثر من دليل على كون المسيح هو الله، فالراعي الذي يرعى الأفراد والجماعات أيضًا، لا يمكن أن يكون - بحسب تعليم العهد القديم – شخصًا آخر بخلاف ”الرب“، ”الله“. قال داود: «الرب راعيّ فلا يعوزني شيء » (مزمور23: 1)، وقال إشعياء النبي عن الرب: «كراعٍ يرعى قطيعه، بذراعه يجمع الحملان، وفي حضنه يحملها، ويقود المرضعات» (إشعياء 40: 11). فالراعي هو الرب الله. 
ثم إن المسيح قال هنا: «أنا هو الراعي الصالح». وفي مناسبة أخرى قال المسيح: «ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله». فكون لا أحد صالح إلا الله، وكون المسيح صالحًا، كقوله هنا «أنا هو الراعي الصالح» يعني أنه قال عنه نفسه إنه هو الله. ​*
12- قال المسيح إنه هو القيامة والحياة ​*فلقد قال لمرثا: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة، من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حيًا وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد» (يوحنا11: 24-26).

قيلت هذه العبارة عندما ذهب الرب يسوع إلى بيت عنيا ليقيم لعازر من الأموات. ونحن نعلم أنه لم يقل كلمات مثل هذه أي نبي قبل المسيح، ولا أي رسول بعده، مع أن بعضهم أقام موتى. إنها عبارة مملوءة بالجلال، بحيث لا يمكن لشخص بشري أن يقول نظيرها، ما لم يكن مدعيًا. فالمسيح يوضح بتلك الكلمات أنه ليس معلمًا بشريًا يتحدث عن القيامة، بل هو المصدر الإلهي لكل قيامة، سواء كانت روحية الآن، أو حرفية في أوانها. كما أنه أصل وينبوع كل حياة، طبيعية كانت أم روحية أم أبدية.
فهذه العبارة إذا هي عبارة فريدة وتعطي دلالات أكيدة على لاهوت المسيح. فذاك الذي هو مصدر الحياة، والذي فيه كانت الحياة (يوحنا1: 4)، قَبِل أن ”يذوق بنعمة الله الموت“ (عبرانيين 2: 9)، ليمكنه أن يكون أيضًا القيامة لمن يؤمن به. وحده وليس سواه – بموته وقيامته - أمكنه أن يبطل الموت، وينير الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل (2تيموثاوس1: 10).​*​*13- *قال المسيح إنه يستجيب الدعاء*​*
*فلقد قال لتلاميذه في حديث العلية: ​*«ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن. إن سألتم شيئا باسمي فإني أفعله» (يوحنا14: 13، 14)​*
لا يوجد شخص ممكن أن يسمع كل دعوات الداعين، الصاعده له من كل العالم، إلا الله وحده. وأي ادعاء بأن هناك مخلوق يمكن أن يستمع إلى نداءات البشر الذين يتجهون إليه، هو ادعاء عار من الصحة. أسفي على الذين ألَّهوا البشر، ونسبوا لهم سماع الصلوات واستجابتها. لقد قال إيليا النبي العظيم مرة لأليشع: «ماذا أفعل لك، *قبل* أن أؤخذ منك؟» (2ملوك2: 9). لاحظ قوله: ”قبل أن أؤخذ منك“، وأما المسيح فهو ما زال يفعل، وذلك بعد رحيله بألفي سنة. إنه يسمع الصلوات ويستجيبها. هذا ما أكده المسيح هنا، وما اختبره كل المؤمنين الأتقياء. 
ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل هنا: ”مهما سألتم باسمي فذلك يفعله الآب“، ولم يقل ”إن سألتم شيئًا باسمي فإن الآب يفعله“، بل قال: «فذلك أفعله»، وأيضًا «فإني أفعله». ​*
14- قال المسيح إن تلاميذه بدونه لا يقدرون أن يفعلوا شيئًا.​*فلقد قال في حديثه الأخير مع تلاميذه في العلية أيضًا: ​*«لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئًا» ​*(يوحنا15: 5).

في هذه الأقوال ينسب الرب يسوع لنفسه القوة والقدرة على كل شيء. ونلاحظ أن الرب قال هذا لتلاميذه، ليس في بداية تواجده معهم، بل في نهايته، وفي نفس ليلة آلامه. فهو كان مزمعًا أن يتركهم، لكنه يؤكد لهم أنه بلاهوته باقٍ معهم. وعليهم أن يدركوا أنهم لن يقدروا أن يعملوا أي شيء بدونه. وهذا معناه أنه ليس مجرد إنسان، غيابُه عنهم ينهي عمله، بل إن لاهوته ظاهر في أقواله هنا، وهم بدونه لن يقووا على عمل أي شيء. 
والعكس أيضًا صحيح، فلقد قال الرسول بولس: «أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني» (فيلبي4: 13).
ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل في المقابل: ”لأني بدونكم لا أقدر أن أفعل شيئًا“. فكون المسيح يستخدمنا، فليس ذلك لأنه بدوننا عاجز، حاشا، بل إنه يكرمنا بأن يقبل أن يستخدمنا في عمله، وهو وحده الكفؤ لهذا العمل، فمسرة الرب بيده تنجح (إشعياء53: 10). ​*
15- قال المسيح إنه هو معطي الروح القدس ​*فقد قال لتلاميذه في العلية: ​*«خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم» (يوحنا16: 7). ​*
فإذا عرفنا أن الروح القدس هو أقنوم في اللاهوت (ارجع إلى تعليقنا على الأقانيم في متى 28: 20 في الفصل التالي)، اتضح لنا فورًا أنه لا يمكن أن يرسل أقنومًا إلهيًا سوى الله. 
وفي هذا قال الرب في العهد القديم: «أني أنا الرب إلهكم وليس غيري.. ويكون بعد ذلك أني أسكب روحي على كل بشر» (يوئيل2: 27و28). 
ونلاحظ أن المسيح في العظة نفسها قال إن الآب سيرسل إليكم الروح القدس (14: 26)، وهنا يقول إنه هو الذي سيرسله، مما يدل على الاتحاد والتوافق بين الابن والآب. ​*16- قال المسيح إن كل ما للآب هو له​*فلقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه في عظة العلية: ​*«كل ما للآب هو لي» (يوحنا16: 15)، ​*ومرة ثانية قال في صلاته إلى أبيه: ​*«كل ما هو لي فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لي» (يوحنا 17: 10).​*
حسنًا علَّق القديس لوثر على هذه الآية بالقول: ”قد يمكن لأي مؤمن أن يقول الجزء الأول من هذه الآية العظيمة: «كل ما هو لي فهو (للآب)»، ولكن من ذا الذي يقدر أن يضيف قائلاً: «وما هو (للآب) هو لي»؟“. 
ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل للآب كل ”*من هو“* لي هو لك، *”ومن هو“* لك هو لي، بل قال: «*كل.. ما* لك فهو لي». إن عبارة «كل ما للآب» تعني، ضمن ما تعني: أزلية الآب، وقداسته، وكماله، ومجده، وصفاته، وعرشه. 
ثم إن هذه العبارة لا تعني مجرد معادلة ومساواة الابن بالآب، بل هي في الواقع تعني شيئًا أكثر من ذلك، إذ إنها تستلزم أيضًا الشركة والوحدة الكاملة في كل شيء، كقول المسيح: «أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا10: 30) وهذا هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس بخصوص أقانيم اللاهوت. مساواة في الأقنومية ووحدة في الجوهر!​*17- قال المسيح إنه صاحب المجد الأزلي​*فلقد قال المسيح في صلاته لأبيه على مسمع من تلاميذه: ​*«والآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك، بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم»​* (يوحنا17: 4و5). 

ما أقوى هذه العبارة: «المجد الذي لي عندك قبل كون العالم»! إننا نتفق مع أحد الشراح الذي قال لو لم يكن لدينا سوى هذه الآية، تحدثنا عن لاهوت المسيح، لما أمكننا أن نطعن في لاهوته. فهي تقول لنا صراحة إن المسيح كان من الأزل مع الآب، وليس ذلك فقط، بل تحدثنا أن له مجدًا أزليًا يتمتع به مع الآب في الأزل! ونحن طبعًا لا يمكننا أن ندرك كنه هذا المجد الأزلي، فهو من ناحية غير معلن، ومن ناحية أخرى يفوق عقولنا المحدودة. ولكن ما لا نقدر أن نستوعبه ونفهمه، يمكننا أن نؤمن به ونسجد لأجله.
​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


(2)
المزيد من أقوال المسيح​​*«ولما جاء يسوع إلى نواحي قيصرية فيلبس سأل تلاميذه قائلاً: من يقول الناس إني أنا ابن الإنسان؟» (متى16: 13).​*****​سنواصل الحديث في هذا الفصل عما قاله المسيح بفمه الكريم عن نفسه في البشائر المتماثلة (متى ومرقس ولوقا)، وسنتجاوز ما ورد من أدلة على لاهوت المسيح في سفر الأعمال وفي الرسائل، نظرًا لأننا لا نريد أن ننشغل الآن بأقوال الرسل الكثيرة عن سيدهم في هذه الأسفار، رغم أن شهادتهم لها تقديرها، لأن الرسل هم من عايشوا المسيح لمدة تزيد على ثلاث سنوات، ويعرفون عنه أكثر من يعرف غيرهم عنه؛ بل إننا سنقصر حديثنا فقط عن أقوال المسيح نفسه التي تبرهن أنه الله. ثم نذكر بعض الآيات من سفر الرؤيا، نظرا لأن هذا السفر هو ”إعلان يسوع المسيح“. وكلام المسيح فيه يرد دائما بصيغة المتكلم. وسنذكر بعضًا من هذه الآيات بحسب ترتيب ورودها في الكتاب المقدس.​*1- قال المسيح: إنه هو الرب الديان​*فلقد قال في المسيح موعظته من فوق الجبل، وهي أول مواعظه المسجلة له في الأناجيل: 
«*كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم» (متى7: 22). 
*​*
*تحتوي موعظة المسيح من فوق الجبل على العديد من البراهين على لاهوت المسيح. فمثلا في بداية الموعظة قدم المسيح مجموعة من التطويبات، ختمها بهذه التطويبة: «طوبى لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلي كاذبين. افرحوا وتهللوا لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات. فإنهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين قبلكم» (متى5: 11، 12). والشيء اللافت هنا أن المسيح يقارن بين تلاميذه الذين يتألمون لأجله، والأنبياء في العهد القديم. لقد اضطهدوا الأنبياء في العهد القديم بسبب أمانتهم لله، والآن يقول المسيح لتلاميذه إنهم، في اتباعهم له، سيتعرضون للاضطهاد بسبب أمانتهم له، ويعدهم بأنه سيكون لهم ذات المكافأة التي للأنبياء. الدلالة واضحة هنا، فإن كان تلاميذ المسيح يُشَبَّهون بأنبياء الله، فهذا معناه أنه هو يُشَبِّه نفسه بالله. أو بكلمات أخرى، يعتبر نفسه أنه هو الله. 
ثم في ختام العظة يقول المسيح: «من يسمع أقوالي هذه ويعمل بها أشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر» (متى7: 24). يوضِّح المسيح هنا أن أساس الأمن والسلام في الحياة الحاضرة وفي الأبدية أيضًا هو الاستماع إلى كلامه. فمن يكون هذا؟ 
ثم في الأقوال السابقة للآية التي نتحدث فيها قال المسيح: «ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات، بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السماوات». وهذا معناه أن هناك حسابًا لمن يقول له: ”يا رب“ دون أن يعيها، فكم بالحري لمن يرفض من الأساس أن يقولها!
وهذه الآية وردت في إنجيل لوقا هكذا: «ولماذا تدعونني يا رب يا رب، وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله لكم» (لوقا 6: 46). ومن هذا نفهم أن المسيح لا يعتبر نفسه مجرد سيد يُقدَّر، بل إنه رب يُطاع. 
وإن كانت الأقوال التي قالها المسيح في (ع21) تنطبق على الوقت الحاضر، فإن كلماته في (ع 22) تنطبق على يوم قادم. إن ”ذلك اليوم“ الذي يتحدث عنه المسيح في الآية السابقة، هو يوم الدينونة. *إنهم سيقولون له، باعتبارهم المدانون، وهو سيصرح لهم، باعتباره الديان. وكلامه هو، وليس كلامهم هم، هو الفيصل في ذلك اليوم العصيب!*​*
*ثم نلاحظ أن هؤلاء الكثيرين من البشر سيقولون للمسيح الديان في ذلك اليوم: «يا رب يا رب». فالمسيح إذًا بحسب كلامه هنا، هو ”الرب“ وهو ”الديان“. 
وفي هذا الاتجاه قال المسيح في عظة جبل الزيتون، إنه متى جاء في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسون معه، سيجمع أمامه جميع الشعوب، ويقول للذين عن يمينه: «تعالوا يا مباركي أبي، رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم .. ثم يقول للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته. فيمضي هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدي والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية» (متى 25: 31- 46). هذه الآيات تؤكد لنا أيضا أن المسيح هو الديان. ومن هذه الآيات نفهم أن مصائر جميع الشعوب سيحدده المسيح، وذلك عندما يأتي كالديان في مجده، ومعه لا جمهور كبير من الملائكة، بل *جميع الملائكة*. ويومها سيجتمع أمامه* لا *جنس واحد من البشر، ولا مجموعة محدودة، بل* جميع* الشعوب، وسيقوم هو باعتباره الديان بمحاسبتهم. 
ترى من هو الديان الذي *سيدين جميع البشر*؟ قال إبراهيم في العهد القديم وهو يكلم الرب والمولى: «أ ديان كل الأرض لا يصنع عدلاً؟» (تكوين 18: 22و25). ويقول موسى النبي في العهد القديم: «*الرب يدين شعبه*» (تثنية32: 36)، وفي العهد الجديد يقول كاتب العبرانيين: «أتيتم.. إلى *الله ديان الجميع*» (عبرانيين 12: 22و23). 
وبحسب أقدم نبوة في الكتاب المقدس، وهي تلك التي نطق بها أخنوخ السابع من آدم، فإن الذي سيدين الجميع هو الرب، فلقد قال أخنوخ: «هوذا قد جاء *الرب* في ربوات قديسييه ليصنع دينونة على *الجميع*، ويعاقب جميع فجارهم، على جميع أعمال فجورهم التي فجروا بها، وعلى جميع الكلمات الصعبة التي تكلم بها عليه خطاة فجار» (يهوذا14). 
ومن هذا نفهم أن الرب الديان كان في ذات يوم محتقرًا ومخذولاً من الناس، ولذلك فقد تكلموا عليه الكلمات الصعبة. إنه هو الرب يسوع المسيح الذي رُفض لما كان هنا على الأرض، وما زال مرفوضًا من عدد كبير من البشر، لكنه مع ذلك سيأتي عن قريب باعتباره الرب الديَّان، وسيدين جميع البشر!​*2- قال المسيح: إنه المُعين، ومريح كل المتعبين​*ففي متى 11: 28 يقول المسيح: *«تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم»
*​*
*فإذا كان المسيح، في المستقبل - كما ذكرنا لتونا – هو الديان، فإنه في الحاضر هو المستعان!
والمسيح قبل أن يذكر هذه الآية العظيمة، فإنه ذكر في الآيات السابقة أمجادًا ثلاثية عن نفسه تؤكد لاهوته. وهذه الأمجاد الثلاثية هي:
أن ”الآب قد دفع كل شيء إلى يديه“. 
أن ”لا أحد البتة – سوى الآب - يقدر أن يعرفه“، 
أنه وحده يقدر أن ”يعلن الآب للبشر“.
وبدراسة هذه الأمجاد الثلاثية يتضح لنا عظمة شخصه المعبود، فليس سوى اللاهوت هو الذي يقدر أن يمسك بيديه كل شيء. ثم لماذا لا يقدر أحد أن يعرف شخصه الكريم سوى الآب؟ السبب في ذلك هو اتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت في شخص المسيح، وبالتالي فإنه فوق مدارك البشر. وأخيرًا ليس سواه من يقدر أن يعلن الآب، فالله ساكن في نور لا يدنى منه، وأما المسيح فإنه واحد مع الآب، ساكنًا في حضنه. «الله لم يره أحد قط، الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر» (يوحنا1: 18). وكون* لا أحد *يعرف الآب إلا الابن، فهذا معناه أن الابن ليس مجرد أحد. وحقًا إنه لا يقدر أن يعلن الله إلا الله. 
بعد ذلك تحدث المسيح عن نفسه باعتباره مسدد احتياجات البشر الملحة، فأعلن أنه المريح، الذي بوسعه لا أن يريح شخصًا أو مجموعة من الأشخاص، بل يريح جميع التعابى، فيقول: ​*«تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم» (ع28). ​*من ذا يستطيع أن يدعو جميع التعابى الذين في العالم كله ليأتوا إليه، ويعدهم إنه سيعطيهم الراحة، إلا الله؟
إننا عندما نسمعه يقول «*تعالوا إليّ*»، ويعد من يأتي إليه بالراحة، كأننا نستمع إلى رجع الصدى من إعلان الله العجيب في العهد القديم وهو يقول: «التفتوا إليَّ واخلصوا يا جميع أقاصي الأرض، لأني أنا الله وليس آخر» (إشعياء45: 22)؟​*3- قال المسيح إنه رب السبت:​*فلقد قال لليهود: 
«*إن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضًا» (متى12: 8).
*​*
*والمسيح في الأصحاح نفسه الذي يذكر فيه أنه رب السبت، يؤكد أنه أعظم من يونان النبي (ع 41)، وأعظم من سليمان الملك (ع 42)، بل إنه قال أيضًا: إنه أعظم من الهيكل (ع 6). من هو هذا الذي ليس فقط أعظم من نبي أو من ملك، بل أعظم من هيكل الله نفسه، بنظامه وعبادته، بذبائحه وكهنوته؟ وإن لم يكن هو الله فمن يكون؟ 
لكن المسيح لم يذكر فقط إنه أعظم من الهيكل، بل قال إنه ”رب السبت أيضًا“. وهذا القول يتضمن الإعلان عن لاهوته. فلو عرفنا ماذا قال الرب في العهد القديم عن يوم السبت، لأمكننا أن نفهم بصورة أفضل معنى قول المسيح إنه ”رب السبت“. 
لقد قال الله لموسى في خروج31: 13و17 «وَأَنْتَ تُكَلِّمُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلاً: *سُبُوتِي* تَحْفَظُونَهَا لأَنَّهُ عَلاَمَةٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ .. هُوَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلاَمَةٌ إِلَى الأَبَد». فأن يقول المسيح إنه ”رب السبت“ أيضًا، فهذا معناه أنه هو الرب ”يهوه“ الذي تكلم قديمًا إلى موسى، والذي أمر الشعب قديمًا بحفظ السبوت. فواضح أنه لا يجرؤ نبي أن يعتبر نفسه ”رب السبت“ بعد أن قال الرب عن السبوت إنها سبوته (ارجع إلى خروج31: 13؛ لاويين19: 3و 30؛ 26: 2؛ حزقيال 20: 12و 20؛ 44: 24).
لقد أوضح المسيح أنه في عمله هو أعظم من الهيكل، إذ يقدم علاجًا كاملاً للخطية، لكنه في مجد شخصه هو أعظم من السبت، بل هو رب السبت أيضًا. ​*4- قال المسيح إنه موجود في كل مكان.​*فلقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه: ​*«لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم» (متى 18: 20). ​*كيف يمكن للمسيح أن يوجد في وسط كل اجتماع يوجد فيه اثنان أو ثلاثة مجتمعون إلى اسمه؟ أ ليس هذا دليلاً على أنه الرب الذي يملأ الكل؟ وفي ما بعد أوضح الرسول بولس أن المسيح «يملأ الكل في الكل» (أفسس1: 23؛ 4: 10). 
وهناك عبارة نطق بها المسيح توضح كيف أنه يملأ الكل، فلقد قال لنيقوديموس: «*وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء» (يوحنا3: 13). *لقد كان المسيح يتكلم مع نيقوديموس في أورشليم، لكنه يعلن أن السماء لا تخلو منه. فهو موجود على الأرض وموجود أيضًا في السماء. وهذه واحدة من الخصائص الإلهية، فالله وحده يملأ السماء والأرض، كقول الرب لإرميا: «أ ما أملأ أنا السماوات والأرض يقول الرب؟» (إرميا23: 24).
ونلاحظ أن المسيح الذي كان يتكلم مع نيقوديموس، كان بناسوته في أورشليم، وبلاهوته هو يملأ السماء والأرض. واتحاد الطبيعتين - اللاهوتية والناسوتية - في شخص المسيح، هو فوق المدارك البشرية. ​*5- قال المسيح إنه رب داود.​*فلقد سأل الفريسيين: ​*«ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟ فقالوا ابن داود. فقال لهم يسوع: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربًا قائلا: قال الرب لربي حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك؟ فإن كان هو ابنه فكيف يكون ربه؟» (متى22: 42-45).​*
لقد قُدِمت في هذا الفصل (متى 22) أسئلة كثيرة: سؤال عن الجزية التي تُعطى لقيصر، وسؤال عن الزواج في العالم الآتي، وسؤال عن الناموس ووصيته العظمى، ولقد أجاب المسيح عنها كلها إجابات رائعة، ولكنه هنا يوجه السامعين إلى السؤال الأكثر أهمية. «ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟»
والمسيح - كما يعلن الوحي - هو ابن داود، ولكنه ليس مجرد ابن لداود، وإلا لاستحال أن يدعوه داود ربًا. إنه ابن داود بالجسد، ولكنه في الوقت نفسه هو رب داود بلاهوته. ونحن نعرف أن الفريسيين واليهود لم يستطيعوا الإجابة عن سؤال المسيح الذي تركه معهم ليفكروا فيه. وهم إلى الآن، وبعد نحو ألفي عام لم يصلوا إلى الإجابة عنه.
ومن الجميل أن يقول المسيح إن داود *دعاه بالروح* ربًا، فليس أحد يقدر أن يقول ”يسوع رب“ إلا بالروح القدس (1كورنثوس12: 3). ولهذا فقد دعته أليصابات، وهو ما زال جنينا في بطن أمه: ”ربي“. قالت هذا وهي ممتلئة من الروح القدس (لوقا1: 43). وقال توما له بعد قيامته من الأموات: ”ربي وإلهي“ (يوحنا20: 28)، وقالها الرسول بولس عنه بعد صعوده إلى السماء (فيلبي 3: 8)، ويخبرنا الوحي أنه سيأتي الوقت الذي فيه سيقول كل لسان أن يسوع رب (فيلبي 2: 11). 
وللأسف يعلق البشير متى قائلا: «من ذلك الوقت لم يتجاسر الفريسيون أن يسألوه شيئًا» (ع46). إنهم لم يستطيعوا الرد على منطقه الواضح وحجته القاطعة، لكنهم بدلاً من الإيمان به والانحناء بالسجود له، باعتباره ربهم أيضًا، كما هو رب داود، فإنهم فضلوا أن يمضوا في عماهم وظلام فكرهم باقي عمرهم وإلى أبد الآبدين!​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


​6- قال المسيح إنه هو الذي يرسل الأنبياء.​فلقد قال في عظة الويلات:​*«لِذَلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ» (متى 23: 34)​*
لقد قال المسيح هذه الكلمات لليهود، قبيل صلبه بأيام أو ساعات معدودة، قال إنه سيرسل إليهم أنبياء وحكماء وكتبة. فمتى أرسلهم؟ يقينًا أرسلهم بعد قيامته من الأموات، وصعوده فوق جميع السماوات. 
هذه الأقوال تؤكد أن المسيح ليس مجرد نبي ولا مجرد رسول، بل إنه هو الذي يرسل الرسل والأنبياء. وعليه فإن من يظن أن المسيح مجرد رسول أو نبي، يكون قد فاته مدلول هذه العبارة العظمى. فمن الذي يرسل الأنبياء والحكماء؟ أليس هو الله؟ (ارجع إلى إشعياء 6: 8؛ يوحنا1: 6). إذًا قول المسيح هنا يتضمن أنه هو بنفسه الرب ”إله الأنبياء القديسين“ (رؤيا22: 6). ولقد تمم المسيح كلامه هنا بعد قيامته من الأموات وصعوده إلى السماوات، حيث أرسل إلى تلك الأمة العاصية أنبياء وحكماء وكتبة. 
وفي هذا الصدد يقول المسيح أيضًا في موعظة جبل الزيتون هذا القول المبارك والمحمل بالمعاني «تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان ... فيبصرون ابن الإنسان ... *فيرسل ملائكته* ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون *مختاريه*» (متى 24: 31). هذا معناه أن الملائكة هم ملائكة ابن الإنسان، وأنه يملك السلطان على إرسالهم، وكذلك فإن المختارين هم مختاروه. فهذا الذي اتضع وافتقر لم يكن، كما نفهم من الأصحاح الأول في هذه البشارة سوى ”عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا“ (1: 23). ​*7- قال المسيح أن كلامه لا يزول​*فلقد قال المسيح في موعظة جبل الزيتون: ​*«السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول» (متى 24: 35).​*
ونحن نعرف أنه بعض الدكتاتوريين كانوا يفرضون على الناس أقوالهم، وربما قال مغرور من هؤلاء إن كلامه لا يزول. ولكن ماذا بعد موت هؤلاء؟ يقول المرنم: «تخرج روحه فيعود إلى ترابه. في ذلك اليوم نفسه تهلك أفكاره» (مزمور146: 4). نعم ليس الإنسان - كائنًا من كان - هو الذي كلامه لا يزول، بل الله، كقول المرنم: «إلى الأبد يا رب كلمتك مثبتة في السماوات» (مز119: 89).
ولقد كان الأنبياء دائمًا يبدأون نبواتهم بالقول: «هكذا قال الرب». ولكن المسيح ليس كذلك، بل إنه يقول هنا: «كلامي لا يزول»!
ومن الجميل أن نذكر أن المسيح قال هذا الكلام قبيل آلامه وموته بساعات معدودة. وكانت الأيام التالية ستحمل الكثير من المفاجآت غير السارة لتلاميذه، ومع ذلك فقد ثبت أن كل ما قاله المسيح تم، وتم حرفيًا. 
إن طريقة موته تمت كما قال، فمات فوق الصليب (قارن يوحنا18: 32، مع يوحنا 12: 33). لقد كان قصد قادة اليهود الأشرار أنه بموته فوق الصليب، وهي ميتة اللعنة والعار، ستنتهي إلى الأبد شعبيته (ارجع إلى مزمور41: 5)، ولكن العجيب أن العكس هو ما حصل، وبعد نحو خمسين يومًا بدأت الكرازة به، وآمن في عظة واحدة ثلاثة آلاف نفس، وما زال هذا يحدث يوميًا في كل بقاع العالم. هناك ملايين لم تكن لهم به أية علاقة، والبعض كان ينكره ويبغضه، لكن الصليب غيرهم فأحبوه وعبدوه، وذلك إتمامًا لقوله: «وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلي الجميع» (يوحنا12: 32). ولقد قال أيضًا إنه سيقوم في اليوم الثالث. وهو ما حدث فعلا، فعندما ذهبت المرأتان إلى القبر في فجر أول الأسبوع، وجدن الحجر مدحرجا عن باب القبر، وسمعن صوت ملاك السماء يقول لهما: «إني أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب، ليس هو ههنا لأنه قد قام كما قال» (متى 28: 5، 6). ولقد ظهر لتلاميذه في الجليل كما قال أيضًا (متى 26: 32؛ 28: 7). وقال إن الهيكل سيدمر تمامًا، بحيث لا يترك حجر على حجر فيه إلا وينقض، وحدد المدة قائلاً: «الحق أقول لكم: لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله» (متى 24: 2، 34). وهو ما تم فعلاً، ويخبرنا التاريخ أنه رغم تعليمات تيطس القائد الروماني بعدم المساس بمبنى الهيكل، والإبقاء عليه كأثر تاريخي، إلا أن كلام المسيح، وليس كلام تيطس، هو الذي تم.
وقبل ذلك كان قد قال: «على هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها» (متى 16: 18) وهو ما تشهد به القرون العشرون الماضية. فكم حاولت معاول الهدم أن تهدم كنيسة المسيح، ولكن طاش سهمهم! واتضح أن كلام المسيح هو أشد ثباتًا من السماوات بقوانينها الثابتة، وأكثر رسوخا من الأرض بجبالها الراسخة. 
إذا فكلام المسيح أبدي وإلهي، معصوم وصادق. إن كلامه له ذات صفات كلام الله، لأنه هو الله. ​*​8- قال إنه صاحب كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض:​*فلقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه بعد القيامة: ​*«دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض​*» (مت28: 18).

من هو هذا الذي له كل السلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض؟ أ يمكن أن يكون مجرد مخلوق محدود، ويُسَلم له كل السلطان لا في الأرض فقط، بل في السماء أيضًا، حيث مسكن الله؟ 
أ يمكن أن يكون هذا الشخص صاحب السلطان المطلق في الأرض وفي السماء شخص آخر غير الله؟
قال أحد المفسرين: ”أن يُعطى مجرد مخلوق، مهما سما، كل السلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، هو تعليم أكثر صعوبة بما لا يقاس، من التقرير بأن المسيح هو الله. فإن العبارة الأولى تتضمن فكرين متنافرين ولا يمكن جمعهما معًا على الإطلاق“.​*9- المسيح قال إنه واحد مع الآب والروح القدس:​*فلقد قال المسيح أيضًا لتلاميذه بعد قيامته من الأموات: ​*«اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس»​* (متى 28: 20).

وعبارة «*عمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس*» تتضمن تعليمًا عظيمًا، يعتبر قمة الإعلان في الإيمان المسيحي، أعني به وحدانية الله، وثالوث أقانيمه. فالله واحد، لكن وحدانيته ليست مطلقة ولا مجردة بل جامعة مانعة. ولذلك فقد قال لتلاميذه هنا: «اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآ ب والابن والروح القدس». إنه لا يقول: ”عمدوهم *باسم الله*“، فهذا هو الإيمان اليهودي غير الكامل، ولا يقول عمدوهم *بأسماء* الآب والابن والروح القدس، كأن هناك أكثر من إله واحد، فتعدد الآلهة هو مفهوم وثني، وهو مفهوم خاطئ وفاسد، بل يقول: «عمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس». هذا هو التعليم العظيم الذي يُميِّز المسيحية عن كل من الوثنية واليهودية؛ فالأولى تعلم بتعدد الآلهة، والثانية تعلم بوحدانية مجردة مطلقة، وأما المسيحية فتعلم بوحدانية جامعة مانعة، تجعل الله الواحد ليس في حاجة إلى خليقته ليمارس معها صفاته الأصيلة. فالله واحد في جوهره، لكنه ثالوث في أقانيمه. لذلك قال المسيح لتلاميذه، عندما يتلمذون الأمم، أن يعمدوهم ”باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس“. 
ولقد تم هذا الإعلان عن الله في المسيحية، ففي اليهودية لم يكن قد جاء بعد وقت الإعلان الكامل عن الله، حيث يقول البشير يوحنا: «الله لم يره أحد قط، الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر» (يوحنا1: 18).
لقد أعلن الكتاب المقدس حقيقة الوحدانية والتثليث معًا، فالله واحد في ثالوث وثالوث في واحد. الجوهر واحد، ولكن التعينات (أو الأقانيم) ثلاثة. وهذا الأمر، وإن كان يسمو على العقل، لكنه ليس ضد العقل. ​*10- قال المسيح إنه الموجود دائما أبدًا​*فلقد قال لتلاميذه: ​*«وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر» (متى 28: 20)​*
في متى 18: 20 يتحدث المسيح عن وجوده في كل مكان، والآن في متى 28: 20 يشير المسيح إلى وجوده في كل زمان. 
من ذا الذي يملأ الزمان والمكان سوى الله كلي التواجد. فأن يعد المسيح تلاميذه بأنه معهم كل الأيام، إلى انقضاء الدهر، فهذا معناه أن «يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد» (عبرانيين 13: 8).
ومن هذا فإننا نرى أن الأقوال الختامية لإنجيل متى تحمل لنا أدلة متنوعة على لاهوت المسيح، فيذكر أولاً أنه موضوع سجود الأتقياء، إذ يقول عن تلاميذه إنهم لما رأوه *سجدوا له*. وثانيًا: أنه كلي السلطان، ليس في السماء فقط ولا على الأرض فحسب، بل في السماء وعلى الأرض، وهذه أيضًا واحدة من خصائص الله. وثالثًا: هو كلي التواجد، لا يخلو منه زمان ولا مكان، إذ قال لتلاميذه: «أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر»، ونعلم أن هذه أيضًا واحدة من الخصائص الإلهية. فليس ملاك ولا إنسان يقال عنه إنه موجود في كل مكان وكل زمان.
ومن الجميل أن إنجيل متى يبدأ بمولد ابن العذراء الذي دُعي «اسمه عمانوئيل، الذي تفسيره الله معنا» (متى 1: 23)، ويختم الإنجيل بقول عمانوئيل نفسه إنه مع تلاميذه كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر!​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


11- قال المسيح: إنه الرب: 
فالمسيح بعد أن خلص مجنون كورة الجدريين قال له: 
«*اذهب إلى بيتك وإلى أهلك واخبرهم كم صنع الرب بك ورحمك»* (مرقس 5: 19). 

ترى كيف فهم الرجل الذي شفاه المسيح هذا التعبير: «أخبرهم كم صنع بك *الرب*، ورحمك»؟ من هو الرب الذي أنقذ هذا المجنون من الشياطين التي كانت تسكنه؟ 
نرى الإجابة على ذلك من كلمات البشير مرقس التي تلت عبارة المسيح هذه: «أما هو (أي الرجل الذي كان مجنونًا ورحمه الرب وشفاه) فمضى ونادى في العشر المدن كم صنع به يسوع». وهذا معناه أن يسوع الذي خلص الرجل من الشياطين، هو الرب. ونحن نعرف أن هذا هو التعبير الذي ارتبط بالنسيح من يوم مولده، عندما قال ملاك السماء للرعاة: «ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب». فلم يكن يسوع هذا مجرد مسيح، ولا مجرد رب، بل هو ”المسيح الرب“. 
وفي العهد الجديد بعد قيامة المسيح وصعوده، اربتط لقب الرب بأقنوم الابن، واستخدم فيما ندر عن الآب أو الروح القدس، لكنه استخدم عن الابن حوالي 650 مرة!​*12- قال المسيح: إنه ”ابن الله“:​*ففي محاكمة المسيح أمام رئيس الكهنة يقول الوحي​*«قال يسوع: أنا هو (المسيح ابن المبارك)» (مرقس14: 62).​*في محاكمة المسيح أمام قيافا رئيس الكهنة، طرح رئيس الكهنة سؤالاً محددًا، ليجيب المسيح عنه بنعم أو لا، إن كان هو ”ابن الله“، فأجابه المسيح قائلاً له: «أنا هو». فكانت النتيجة أن «مزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال: ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود؟ قد سمعتم التجاديف. ما رأيكم؟ فالجميع حكموا عليه أنه مستوجب الموت» 
هذه الكلمة ابن الله تعني في مفهوم اليهود أنه المعادل لله (يوحنا5: 18)، ولقد فهموها هم بهذا المعنى، والرب لم يصحح لهم مفهومهم، ولو أنهم بكل أسف – في عمى عدم الإيمان - رفضوا الإيمان بهذه الحقيقة، وصلبوه باعتباره مجدفًا لأنه قال ذلك عن نفسه.
هذا التعبير الذي أثار حنق رئيس الكهنة الشرير هو وبطانته، ورد عن المسيح في العهد الجديد ما لا يقل عن خمسين مرة. ومع أن المسيح بصفة عامة لم يشر إلى شخصه أنه ابن الله، إلا فيما ندر، ومع ذلك فقد عرفه الكثيرون كذلك، إذ لاحظوا عظمة شخصه وسمو أمجاده.
مرة قال عن نفسه لليهود: «فالذي قدسه الآب، وأرسله إلى العالم، أ تقولون له إنك تجدف، لأني قلت *إني ابن الله*؟» (يوحنا10: 36). وفي مناسبة أخرى قال لليهود: «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل. فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه، لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال أيضًا إن الله أبوه، معادلاً نفسه بالله» (يوحنا5: 17، 18). 
ومرة أخرى سأل الرب تلاميذه قائلاً: «من يقول الناس عني إني أنا ابن الإنسان؟». ومن ردود التلاميذ نفهم أن البشر قالوا عن المسيح كلامًا حسنًا، في مجمله أنه ”واحد من الأنبياء“، لكن المسيح لم تسره هذه الإجابة، وكأنه كان ينتظر شيئًا أفضل بعد كل ما عمله بينهم. لذلك فإنه سأل تلاميذه: «وأنتم من تقولون إني أنا هو؟»، فأجابه بطرس قائلاً: «أنت هو *المسيح ابن الله الحي*». والرب طوَّب بطرسا لأن الآب أعلن هذا له، مما يدل على أن هذا الإعلان: ”المسيح ابن الله الحي“ يختلف تمامًا عما وصل إليه باقي الناس من أن المسيح ”هو واحد من الأنبياء“، وإلا فعلامَ كان التطويب لبطرس؟ 
ونحن نلاحظ أن المسيح لم يندهش لإجابة بطرس السابقة، وكأنه يفاجأ بها، ولا طرب لها وكأنها تكريم لم يكن يتوقعه، ولا هو اعترض عليها، بل إنه بكل بساطة طوَّب صاحبها قائلاً له: «إن لحمًا ودمًا لم يعلن لك، لكن أبي الذي في السماوات» (متى16: 17). مما يدل على أن هذه المعرفة عن المسيح يلزمها إعلان من الله الآب مباشرة.
والذين شهدوا في الوحي بأن المسيح هو ابن الله كثيرون. نكتفي بالإشارة إلى سبع شهادات:
· فالآب شهد له بأنه ابنه، وفعل ذلك 7 مرات (متى3: 17؛ 17: 5؛ مرقس 1: 11؛ 9: 7؛ لو3: 22؛ 9: 35؛ 2بط1: 17).
· والروح القدس شهد عنه كذلك (مرقس1:1)، 
· وهو قال كذلك عن نفسه سواء قبل الصليب (يوحنا9: 35؛ 10: 36)، أو بعد القيامة (رؤيا2: 18).
· والملاك جبرائيل في بشارته للمطوبة العذراء قال ذلك (لوقا1: 35و 36). 
· وحتى الشياطين عرفته كذلك (مرقس5: 7). 
· والتلاميذ أقروا بهذا الأمر أكثر من مرة (متى 14: 33؛ 16: 16؛ يوحنا 1: 34و 49؛ 11: 27)، 
· بل وحتى الغرباء عرفوا ذلك واعترفوا به، كما حدث مثلاً من قائد المئة الأممي الذي كان عند الصليب، الذي لما رأى أعاجيب الجلجثة قال: «حقًا كان هذا ابن الله» (متى27: 54؛ مرقس15: 39).​*13- قال المسيح إنه المخلص الوحيد.​*فلقد قال لتلميذيه يعقوب ويوحنا: ​*«لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما لأن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص»​* (لوقا9: 55، 56). 
كما قال أيضًا: 
«*لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكي يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك» *(لوقا19: 10). 
وقال أيضًا لليهود: ​*«أنا هو الباب. إن دخل بي أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعي» (يوحنا10: 9)​*
يوضِّح المسيح في الأقوال السابقة أنه ليس إحدى طرق الخلاص، بل هو الطريق الوحيدة له. ولهذا فإنه هنا يقول إنه ”الباب“، بمعنى أنه الباب الوحيد للخلاص. وفي مكان آخر قال المسيح لتلاميذه: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي» (يوحنا14: 6). 
ونحن نعرف من العهد القديم أن المخلص الوحيد هو الله. فيقول المرنم: «لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء، ولا على ابن آدم، حيث لا خلاص عنده» (مزمور 146: 3). كما قال الله على لسان نبيه إشعياء: «أ ليس أنا الرب ولا إله آخر غيري؟ إله بار ومخلص، ليس سواي. التفتوا إليَّ واخلصوا يا جميع أقاصي الأرض، لأني أنا الله وليس آخر» (إشعياء45: 21، 22). كما قال النبي يونان: «للرب الخلاص» (يونان 2: 9). ويقول الرسول بطرس عنه «ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص، لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص» (أعمال 4: 12).
لو كان المسيح مجرد نبي ما كان يمكنه مطلقًا أن يكون الطريق الوحيدة للخلاص، بل في هذه الحالة يكون إحدى طرق الله لخلاص البشر. أما أن يكون هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص، فليس لهذا من تفسير معقول سوى أنه ليس نبيًا، من الأنبياء الذين أتوا ورحلوا، بل هو الله، إذ هو ”المخلص الوحيد“. ​*14- قال المسيح إنه هو الأول والآخر. البداية والنهاية. الألف والياء.​*فلقد قال لعبده يوحنا في سفر الرؤيا: ​*«لا تخف أنا هو الأول والآخر»​* (رؤيا1: 17)؛
وقال لملاك كنيسة سميرنا: ​*«هذا يقوله الأول والآخر. الذي كان ميتًا فعاش»​* (رؤيا2: 8)؛ 
ومرة أخرى: ​*«قال لي قد تم. أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية. أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانًا» (رؤيا21: 5و6)​*كما قال أيضًا: ​*«وها أنا آتي سريعا وأجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله. أنا الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، الأول والآخر» (رؤيا22: 12و13)​*
لقد قال الرب هذا ليوحنا «أنا هو الأول والآخر»، عندما سقط يوحنا عند رجليه كميت. ونحن نجد في العهد القديم تأثيرًا مشابهًا لهذا حدث في ظهورات إلهية سابقة، مع إبراهيم (تكوين17: 3)، ومنوح (قضاة13: 20)؛ وحزقيال (حزقيال3: 23؛ 43: 3؛ 44: 4)، ودانيآل (دانيال8: 17؛ 10: 8، 9، 15-17).
لكن، إن كان - من جانب يوحنا – حدث الخوف والفزع، فمن جانب المسيح أتت تلك الإعلانات السامية عن شخصه، مستخدمًا التعبيرات الخاصة بالله دون سواه. فمن سوى الله يمكن أن يكون «الأول والآخر، البداية والنهاية، الألف والياء». هذا التعبير لا يرد في كل الكتاب سوى في نبوة إشعياء، ويرد فيها ثلاث مرات (في ص41: 4؛ 44: 6؛ 48: 12) كلها عن الرب (يهوه) مما يدل على أن هذا التعبير إلهي. فالله هو وحده – كما عبَّر إشعياء في الآية الأولى (41: 4) الذي يقف خارج التاريخ، خارج تاريخ الفداء (إشعياء 44: 6)، وخارج تاريخ الخليقة (إشعياء48: 12). إن الزمان ضيف عليه! هو الأول ولا شيء قبله. هو علة كل شيء وليس له علة. ثم إنه هو الآخر، وليس بعده شيء، هو المآل لكل خليقته. وعندما يكرر الوحي هذا الفكر ثلاث مرات: الأول والآخر، البداية والنهاية، الألف والياء، فإن هذا لا يمكن أن ينطبق إلا على الله وحده. 
لقد قيل أيضًا عن المسيح بحسب كولوسي 1: 17 «إنه قبل كل شي، وفيه يقوم الكل». كل شيء يستمد الأصل منه، وكل شيء يستمد الوجود منه. وإليه يؤول كل شيء. إنه الأول في كل مجال، وهو الآخر لكل مدى. هو يحتوي الكل، وخارجه لا يوجد سوى العدم. إنه تعبير يدل على الأولوية الكاملة والتفوق المطلق.
وعليه فإنه في ضوء الإعلان الصريح عن الله باعتباره ”الأول والآخر“، وعن المسيح باعتباره ”الأول والآخر“، يتضح على الفور أن المسيح قال عن نفسه صراحة أنه هو الله.
من جهة الزمان هو الأول، ومن جهة الأبدية هو الآخر. بكلمات أخرى هو أزلي أبدي. أو بكلمات أخرى هو الكائن بذاته والواجب الوجود. ​*15- قال المسيح إنه هو الحي إلى أبد الآبدين.​*قال المسيح عن نفسه ليوحنا في جزيرة بطمس إنه ​*«الحي. وكنت ميتًا، وها أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين» (رؤيا1: 18)​*
في الآية السابقة كان الرب قد قال ليوحنا: «أنا هو الأول والآخر». والآن يضيف له أنا ”الحي“، وأيضا ”أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين“. فالله يسمى في الكتاب المقدس بأنه الحي. بينما الكل عداه أموات. قال اليهود للمسيح عن إبراهيم وعن باقي الأنبياء: «ألعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات، والأنبياء ماتوا جميعًا». نعم كل الأنبياء ماتوا لأنهم بشر، أما الله فلا يموت. وهنا يقول المسيح عن نفسه إنه هو الحي. بل هو الذي قيل عنه: «فيه كانت الحياة» (يوحنا1: 4).
ويرد التعبير ”الله الحي“ في الكتاب المقدس 28 مرة. 14 مرة في العهد القديم و14 مرة في العهد الجديد، منها ست مرات في سفر الرؤيا (1: 18؛ 4: 9، 10؛ 5: 14؛ 10: 6؛ 15: 7). ويقول الكتاب المقدس عن الله إنه «وحده له عدم الموت». لكن ها إنسان مات، ولكنه قام أيضًا، لأنه بلغة الرسول بطرس هو ”رئيس الحياة“ (أعمال3: 15). وعندما مات لم يمت لأن هذا كان حقًا عليه كما على كل إنسان، بل كان موته اختياريًا، كما كان موتًا كفاريًا عن الجنس البشري كله. وهذا الشخص يقول عن نفسه إنه «حي إلى أبد الآبدين». وتعبير ”أبد ألابدين“ كما ورد في اللغة اليونانية، هو أقوى تعبير في اللغة للدلالة على عدم نهاية الزمن. فكيف يكون هذا؟ أ ليس ببساطة لأنه ليس مجرد إنسان، بل هو الله وإنسان في آن واحد معًا؟​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


16- قال المسيح إن له مفاتيح الموت والهاوية
ففي الآية السابقة استطرد المسيح متحدثًا إلى يوحنا فقال له: ​*«ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت» (رؤيا1: 18).​*يستطرد المسيح مع يوحنا في جزيرة بطمس، بعد كلامع السابق له، قائلاً: «ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت». وهذا التعبير يدل على أن المسيح هو المهيمن المطلق على أجساد وأنفس الجميع. السلطان الذي كان الشيطان به يرعب الإنسان، بسبب خطيته، ولكن ها قد أتى الفادي الذي أمكنه أن يعتق الإنسان من تلك العبودية القاسية. 
ونحن نتساءل من ذا الذي يملك مفاتيح الحياة والموت؟ أ ليس هو بعينه الذي قال عن نفسه: «دفع إليَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض» (متى28: 18). وإن لم يكن صاحب هذا السطان هو الله، فمن يكون؟ ​*
17- قال المسيح أنا فاحص القلوب​*فهو قال لملاك كنيسة ثياتيرا: «*فستعرف جميع الكنائس أني أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب، وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله» (رؤيا2: 23). *​*
*
يقال هذا التعبر عن الرب يهوه أكثر من مرة في نبوة إرميا. فلقد قال: «القلب أخدع من كل شيء وهو نجيس من يعرفه؟» ويجيب: «أنا الرب فاحص القلوب ومختبر الكلى» (إرميا17: 10 انظر أيضا ص11: 20؛ 20: 12)، بمعنى أنه لا يوجد من يعرف قلوب البشر إلا الله. وهو عين ما قاله سليمان الحكيم: «لأنك أنت وحدك عرفت أفكار جميع بني البشر» (1ملوك8: 39). ولا يوجد مطلقًا من يعلم ما في صدور الناس سوى الله «لأنه هو يعرف خفيات القلب» (مزمور44: 21). هذا مجد يخص الرب (يهوه) وحده دون سواه. 
لكن المسيح هنا يقول إنه هو «فاحص الكلى والقلوب»، بمعنى إنه يعرف الأفكار والنيات، ويعلم أعماق الإنسان. يدرك الدوافع والأفكار، ويفحص العواطف الداخلية والرغبات في الأعماق. بكلمات أخرى هو الكلي العلم. كيف لا وهو الديان!
فعندما يؤكد المسيح إنه يعرف قلوب البشر جميعًا، مستخدما العبارة عينها التي استخدمها الرب يهوه عن نفسه في نبوة إرميا، أ فلا يكون المسيح بهذا قد قال عن نفسه إنه هو الله؟ ​*18- قال المسيح إنه أصل داود (أي خالقه)​*فلقد قال ليوحنا الرائي في ختام سفر الرؤيا: ​*«أنا أصل وذرية داود، كوكب الصبح المنير» (رؤيا22: 16).​*
والمقطع الأول من الآية السابقة ليس أحجية، بل إنه إجابة عن أحجية المسيح التي قالها كآخر سؤال وجهه لليهود قبل أن ينطق عليهم بمرثاته. عندما سألهم «ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟ فقالوا ابن داود. فقال لهم يسوع: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربًا قائلا: قال الرب لربي حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك؟ فإن كان هو ابنه فكيف يكون ربه؟» (متى22: 43-45).
لم يستطع الفريسيون واليهود الإجابة عن سؤال المسيح السابق. لكن اللغز الذي ورد في متى 22، نجد الإجابة عنه في رؤيا 22. فالمسيح كما أعلن هنا عن نفسه: ”أصل وذرية داود“. بلاهوته هو أصل داود أي هو خالقه، وبناسوته هو ذرية داود، لأنه ولد من مريم بنت داود. 
هذه الآية تشبه كثيرا ما قاله النبي إشعياء عن المسيح: «ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسى وينبت فرع من أصوله.. في ذلك اليوم يكون أصل يسى راية للشعوب» (إشعياء 11: 1، 10). فالمسيح هو قضيب من جذع يسى بمقتضى ناسوته، وهو أصل يسى بمقتضى لاهوته. كما تشبه ما ورد عن المسيح في رومية 9: 5 فلقد قال الرسول عن المسيح: «منهم المسيح حسب الجسد (أي إنه من الشعب اليهودي، ولكنه أضاف في الحال القول) الكائن على الكل إلها مباركا إلى الأبد (أو بتعبير أكثر دقة ”الله المبارك إلى الأبد“)» ​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*

(3) 

ماذا قالت أعمال المسيح؟
​​*«صدقوني.. وإلا فصدقوني بسبب الأعمال نفسها» (يوحنا 10: 37و38).​*****​رأينا في الفصلين السابقين أن المسيح قال مرات عديدة ما يفيد أنه الله الظاهر في الجسد. وسنرى في هذا الفصل أنه لم يقل ذلك فقط، بل قدم أيضًا الدليل الساطع والبرهان القاطع عليه. ونحن نعرف أن الأفعال لها صوت أعلى من الأقوال، فما أسهل أن يدعي شخص بأنه إله، أو أنه رسول من عند الله ، أو أنه أحد أنبيائه. لقد تقابلت أنا شخصيًا مع أشخاص فقدوا قواهم العقلية فادعوا مثل هذه الادعاءات. لكن المسيح – له كل المجد – كما قال بأساليب مختلفة إنه الله، فقد برهن على ذلك أيضًا بما لا يحصى من أعمال.
في ختام حياته مع التلاميذ وهو يحدثهم حديث الوداع في العلية، قال له المجد للتلاميذ: «لو لم أكن قد جئت وكلمتهم (يقصد اليهود) لم تكن لهم خطية، وأما الآن فليس لهم عذر في خطيتهم. لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية، وأما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي» (يوحنا15: 22-24). والمقصود بعبارة ”خطيتهم“ هو خطية رفضه، وعدم الإيمان به أنه هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد، وأنه المسيا. 
والآن، دعنا نمر على ثمانية أنواع من المعجزات التي عملها المسيح له المجد كعينات: ​*1- تطهير الأبرص:​*لقد اخترت هذه المعجزة لأتحدث عنها في البداية، لأنها كانت أول معجزة مسجلة للمسيح في البشائر الأربع. وهي معجزة عظيمة في نظر اليهود الذين عملت المعجزة بينهم، والذين كتب متى البشير إنجيله إليهم، وذلك لجملة أسباب:​*أولاً:​* لأن مرض البرص هو مرض بشع للغاية، يجعل صاحبه كالميت الذي أكل لحمه (عدد12: 12). وهذا يعطينا فكرة عن مقدار بشاعة هذا المرض.​*ثانيًا:​* كان هذا المرض - بحسب شريعة موسى – يعتبر نجاسة، تحرم صاحبها ليس فقط من ممارسة العبادة في هيكل الله، بل حتى من الاختلاط مع شعب الله، فكان يتم عزله خارج أماكن إقامة الشعب. وعن هذا المرض اللعين أفرد الناموس أصحاحين كاملين لشرحه وشرح كيفية التعامل مع المصابين به (لاويين 13؛ 14). ​*ثالثًا:​* إنه كان يستحيل الشفاء من هذا المرض. ولهذا فإنه عندما أرسل ملك أرام إلى ملك إسرائيل رئيسَ جيشه نعمان السرياني ليشفيه من برصه، مزق الملك ثيابه، وقال: «هل أنا الله لكي أميت وأحيي، حتى أن هذا يرسل إليَّ أن أشفي رجلاً من برصه؟» (2ملوك5: 7). مما يوضح لنا نظرة الناس إلى خطورة هذا المرض، واستحالة الشفاء منه. 
لكن المسيح في هذه المعجزة بلمسة واحدة مصحوبة بأمر منه، طهَّر الأبرص! 
نلاحظ أن الرب يسوع لم يكن دائمًا يلمس من يقوم بشفائهم، فكثيرًا ما اكتفى بالكلمة وحدها، لكنه في حالتنا هذه لمس الأبرص. ولقد كان – بحسب الشريعة - من يلمس الأبرص يتنجس، لكننا هنا نرى شخصًا يلمس الأبرص فلا يتنجس هو، بل الأبرص هو الذي يطُهر. فمن يكون هذا الشخص العجيب؟ 
وعندما أتي ذلك الأبرص فقد قال للمسيح: «يا سيد: إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني»، فقال له يسوع: «أريد فاطهر». لاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل له: ”كل شيء بإذن الله“، بل قال: ”أريد“. ونقرأ: ”ففي الحال طهر برصه“! 
ترى من الذي له سلطان أن يقول ”أريد“. ولا يقولها فقط، بل يفعل أيضًا. حقًا لقد أثبت المسيح بهذا أنه هو الله الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته» (أفسس1: 11).
والمسيح هنا نراه بحنانه يلمس الأبرص المنبوذ، وبقوته يطهره من برصه. مجدًا له فإنه صاحب أرق قلب، وأقوى ذراع!​*2- شفاء المرضى:​*لقد قام بعض الأنبياء والرسل بعمل معجزات شفاء، لكنهم عملوا تلك المعجزات بقوة استمدوها من الله عن طريق الصلاة، أو بسلطان أخذوه من الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه، أما المسيح - بخلاف كل من سبقه وكل من لحقه - فعل تلك المعجزات بقوته هو وسلطانه الشخصي. وليس ذلك فقط بل إنه أعطى هذا السلطان لآخرين (متى 10: 5-8). وواضح أن من يعطي السلطان لغيره، يملك هو شخصيًا هذا السلطان.
ثم لاحظ أنه لم تكن هناك أنواع من الأمراض متخصص فيها الرب يسوع، بل يقول عنه متى البشير إنه «كان يشفي *كل مرض وكل ضعف* في الشعب .. فأحضروا إليه جميع السقماء المصابين *بأمراض وأوجاع مختلفة* والمجانين والمصروعين والمفلوجين فشفاهم» (متى 4: 23و24). ومرة ثانية يقول: «وكان يسوع يطوف المدن كلها والقرى يعلم في مجامعهم... ويشفي *كل مرض وكل ضعف* في الشعب» (متى9: 35). ارجع أيضًا إلى متى 14: 35و36؛ 15: 30و31؛ مرقس1: 32-34؛ 3: 10؛ 6: 55و56؛ لوقا4: 40؛ 6: 19
وأما كيف كان الرب يشفي المرضى، فإن المسيح أحيانًا كان يشفي بكلمة، مجرد كلمة يقولها، وكانت كلمته تحمل معها السلطان، فيهرب المرض من المريض الذي أمامه. ومرات كان المسيح يشفي بكلمة، لكن من على بعد، دون أن يقابل المريض شخصيًا، لكن كلمته وأمره كانا يحملان معهما السلطان؛ وأحيانًا كان الذين يلمسونه ينالون الشفاء. ​*لقد شفى المسيح بكلمة​*. فهو مثلاً قال للمفلوج الذي قُدِم إليه يحمله أربعة: «قم واحمل سريرك، واذهب إلى بيتك. فقام للوقت وحمل السرير وخرج قدام الكل» (مرقس2: 11، 12). ولمريض بركة بيت حسدا الذي ظل مقعدًا لمدة ثماني وثلاثين سنة، يرجو الحصول على الشفاء عن طريق نزوله في البركة متى تحرك الماء، كلمة واحدة من فم المسيح جعلت ذلك الرجل صاحب أقدم مرض، يحمل سريره ويمشي» (يوحنا5: 5-9). ولحماة بطرس نقرأ أنه انتهر الحمى فتركتها، بل نقرأ إنها في الحال قامت وصارت تخدمهم (لوقا4: 38، 39). ومع الرجل ذي اليد اليابسة قال المسيح له مد يدك فعادت صحيحة كالأخرى (متى12: 13).
في هذا يقف المسيح في موقف المباينة مع كل رجال الله والأنبياء، ففي العهد القديم نقرأ عن ملك يبس الله يده، ردعًا له عن شره، هو الملك يربعام، الذي مد يده ليمسك رجل الله الذي تنبأ ضده في ذلك اليوم. لقد يبست يده في الحال، ولم يستطيع أن يردها. ولما تضرع رجل الله إلى وجه الرب من أجل الملك، رجعت يد الملك إليه، وكانت كما في الأول (1مل 13). أما الرب يسوع فعندما شفي الرجل ذا اليد اليابسة، لم يكن محتاجًا إلى أن يتضرع إلى وجه الرب، لأنه هو الرب. ففارق كبير بين ”رجل الله“ الذي يعمل معجزة، وبين الله نفسه الذي تنازل وقَبِلَ أن يصير رجلاً. وأما بالنسبة للحُمى التي شفى حماة بطرس منها، فمعروف اليوم أن العلاج من الحمى، برغم تقدم الطب الهائل، يحتاج علاج يستمر لأيام كثيرة، فيها تبدأ الحمى في الاختفاء بالتدريج تاركة المريض منهكًا. أما المسيح فلا يلزمه سوى أن يأمر، فتهرب الحمى هروبًا من أمام وجهه! قال النبي عن الرب: «قدامه ذهب الوبأ، وعند رجليه خرجت الحمى» (حبقوق 3: 5).
وبالنسبة لمريض بركة بيت حسدا، فنحن نتذكر ما عمل الله في الخليقة الأولى، عندما «قال ليكن نور فكان نور» (تكوين 1: 3). ويقول المرنم: «قال فكان، هو أمر فصار» (مزمور33: 9). هكذا المسيح هنا، كلمة واحدة حملت معها القوة للمريض، فقام طاعة لكلمات المسيح (يوحنا5: 8، 9). إنه الرب الذي قال عنه المرنم: «أرسل كلمته فشفاهم» (مزمور107: 20).
ومرات كان المسيح *يشفي بكلمة، ولكن من على بعد،* فمرة أتى قائد مئة إلى يسوع يطلب إليه من أجل غلامه المفلوج، ولما قال المسيح: «أنا آتي وأشفيه. فأجاب قائد المئة وقال: يا سيد لست مستحقًا أن تدخل تحت سقفي، لكن قل كلمة فقط فيبرأ غلامي». ولقد تعجب يسوع من إيمان ذلك القائد، لأنه كان أمميًا، وقال له: «اذهب، وكما آمنت ليكن لك، فبرأ غلامه في تلك الساعة» (متى 8: 5-13). ومرة ثانية مع ضابط من الحرس الملكي في كفرناحوم، أتى إلى يسوع وهو في قانا الجليل وطلب إليه أن ينزل معه، ليشفي ابنه قبل أن يموت، لأنه كان مصابًا بحمى شديدة، «قال له يسوع: اذهب، ابنك حي» (يوحنا5: 46-54). إن قانا الجليل حيث التقى الرب ذلك الضابط، تبعد عن كفر ناحوم نحو أربعين كيلو مترًا. لكن الأمر لم يستلزم أكثر من قول الرب «اذهب، ابنك حي»!
يفتخر الإنسان اليوم في القرن الواحد والعشرين بقدرته على التحكم من بعد. فمن الأرض يمكنه أن يصلح الأعطال التي تحدث في الأقمار الصناعية ومركبات الفضاء. لكن إن كان الإنسان يقدر أن يصحح من بُعد أخطاء في أشياء صنعها، فإن الله يستطيع أن يشفي من بُعد أمراضًا في أشخاص خلقهم. هذا ما عمله الرب يسوع في معجزة شفاء ابن خادم الملك في كفرناحوم، وشفاء غلام قائد الئة في كفرناحوم أيضًا. لقد شفى المرض المستعصي من بُعد، وأقام المشرف على الموت بكلمة قدرته. يا لروعة المعجزة!! وما ذلك إلا لأنه بلاهوته يملأ كل مكان. 
ونحن نتذكر كيف في بداية المسيحية كان ظل بطرس يشفي المرضى. فبمجرد أن يخيم ولو ظله على أحد المرضى كان يبرأ في الحال (أعمال5: 15). وأما بولس فقد صنع الله على يده قوات غير المعتادة، حتى إنه كان يُؤتى عن جسده بمناديل أو مآزر إلى المرضى فتزول عنهم الأمراض (أعمال19: 11و12). لكن رب بطرس وبولس لم يكن بحاجة لا إلى أن يخيم بظله، ولا أن يؤتى عن جسده بمناديل. بل إن كلمة تخرج من فمه، وهو في مكانه، كانت تحمل معها الأمر، وهذا يكفي! 
ومرات كان *المسيح يشفي بدون كلمة يقولها هو، ولا كلمة يقولها المريض*، كل ما في المسألة أن يأتي المريض ويلمس هدب ثوب المسيح فينال المريض الشفاء في الحال. ويخبرنا الوحي عن امرأة نازفة دم منذ اثنتي عشرة سنة، تألمت كثيرًا من أطباء كثيرين، وأنفقت كل ما عندها، ولم تنتفع شيئًا بل صارت إلى حال أردأ. ما أن سمعت عن يسوع حتى أتت إليه لأنها قالت إن مسست ولو هدب ثوبه شفيت، وقد كان. ولقد صارت هذه المرأة رائدة، اقتدى بها الكثيرون. ففي مرقس 5: 28 يذكر لنا لمسة هذه المرأة للمسيح وشفائها، وفي مرقس 6: 56 يذكر كيف أن مرضى كثيرين طلبوا أن يلمسوا ولو هدب ثوبه، وكل من لمسه شفي!
وبالنسبة للمرأة نازفة الدم تذكر البشائر أن الرب توقف ليسأل هذا السؤال، الذي بدا على المسامع غريبًا: ”من لمسني؟“. قال له تلاميذه أنت ترى الجمع يزحمك، وتقول من لمسني؟ لكن الرب أصر على أن يرى الذي فعل ذلك. وكان له في هذا حكمة، فلقد أراد الرب أن تذهب هذه المرأة نازفة الدم إلى بيتها، ليست متمتعة بالشفاء الجسدي فقط، بل بما هو أفضل وأهم، ببركة السلام لنفسها وروحها، فما أن اعترفت أمامه بالحق كله، حتى قال لها: «اذهبي بسلام». لقد خرجت من بيتها مريضة وها هي تعود إلى البيت صحيحة؛ وجاءت إلى الرب «وهي خائفة ومرتعدة» وها هو يقول لها «اذهبي بسلام»!
فإيمان هذه المرأة شفاها، ولكن كلمة الرب ملأت قلبها بالثقة. 
وبالإضافة إلى ذلك أراد الرب أن يعلمنا درسًا هامًا، وهو أنه العليم بكل شيء. فلا شيء يمكن أن يختفي عنه على الإطلاق، ولا حتى لمسات أصابعنا! وذاك الذي رأى إيمان هذه المرأة وانتعش به، أ لم يكن يرى أيضًا عدم إيمان الجموع؟! 
قارئي العزيز إنه أيضا يراك ويعرفك، فهل لديك إيمان؟ «إيمان مختاري الله»؟ (تيطس 1: 1). مكتوب: «ولكن بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاؤه (أي إرضاء الله). لأنه يجب أن الذي يأتي إلى الله يؤمن بأنه موجود، وأنه يجازي الذين يطلبونه» (عبرانيين 11: 6).​*3- فتح أعين العميان:​*هذه الآية لم يقم بعمل نظيرها نبي من قبل المسيح، ولا رسول من بعده. وكان معروفًا بين معلمي اليهود أن آية تفتيح أعين العميان تخص المسيح وحده دون سواه، بحيث أن من يفتح أعين العميان يكون بالتأكيد هو المسيح منتَظَر الأمة. ولهذا فلما أرسل يوحنا المعمدان اثنين من تلاميذه إلى الرب ليسأله: «أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر؟» فإن المسيح في إجابته على المعمدان، أشار على رأس ما أشار، إلى معجزات تفتيح أعين العميان قائلاً: «إذهبا وأخبرا يوحنا بما تسمعان وتنظران. العمي يبصرون، والعرج يمشون، والبرص يطهرون، والصم يسمعون، والموتي يقومون، والمساكين يبشرون. وطوبى لمن لا يعثر فيَّ» (متى 11: 4، 5).
لكن هذه المعجزة العظيمة، تفتيح أعين العميان، ليست دليلاً على مسياوية يسوع فقط، بل على لاهوته أيضًا. ففي العهد القديم ينسب تفتيح العميان إلى الرب وإلى الله، فنقرأ قول المرنم: «الرب يفتح أعين العميان» (مزمور 146: 8)، كما يقول النبي: «هوذا إلهكم .. هو يأتي ويخلصكم، حينئذ تتفقح عيون العمي» (إشعياء35: 4، 5). وكلمة ”تتفقح“ تعني إنها تتفتح على اتساعها، وتبصر بكل وضوح. 
ولهذا فآية تفتيح أعين العميان برهنت لكل ذي بصيرة داخلية أن يسوع هو المسيح، وأنه هو الرب الإله. 
ولقد ذكرت البشائر الأربع قيام المسيح بإعطاء نعمة البصر لسبعة أشخاص مذكورين بالتفصيل، هم بترتيب ذكرهم في الكتاب: الأعميان اللذان شفاهما المسيح في بداية خدمته (متى 9: 27-31)؛ ثم أعمى آخر مذكور في متى 12: 22، وكانت حالته بؤسًا مركبًا، إذ كان أعمى وأخرس ومجنونًا؛ ثم أعميان شفاهما الرب بقرب أريحا، في نهاية خدمته تقريبًا (متى 20: 29-34)، والسادس هو الأعمى الذي من بيت صيدا والذي ذكر في مرقس 8: 22-26، والسابع هو رجل أعمى منذ ولادته، مذكورة قصته في يوحنا9
والعين من أعقد أعضاء جسم الإنسان. فالشبكية مثلا وهي تقع في مؤخر العين، مع أنها في سُمك الورقة العادية، لكنها مليئة بملايين المخاريط والنبابيت التي تعمل على تميز الضوء والألوان. فتحتوي العين على نحو 125 مليون عصًا، وهيتتأثر بالضوء الخافت، كما تحتوي على نحو 6 مليون مخروط من أنواع ثلاثة تستجيب للألوان الرئيسية: الأزرق والأخضر والأحمر. ثم توجد القزحية، وفي منتصفها يوجد ثقب هو ”البؤبؤ“، أو ”إنسان العين“ أو ”الحدقة“. وهي عضلة ملونة تتحكم في هذا الثقب، فتضيقه وتوسعه حسب كمية الضوء المعرض له العين. 
وخلف البؤبؤ توجد العدسة، وهذه ليست مثل عدسات النظارات أو الكاميرات ثابتة، بل إن الله الخالق العظيم جعلها متغيرة الشكل لتساعد العين على التركيز، حسب بعد الغرض أو قربه. فتتحكم بكل عين ست عضلات، وتمكن العين من أن تتحرك في أي اتجاه تقريبًا. لكن العينين تتحركان معًا، وهما مزودان بأسرع عضلات في جسم الإنسان.
ثم العصب البصري، وهو يحول طاقة الضوء إلى نبضات عصبية، من ثم ينقل تلك النبضات من العين إلى الدماغ ليترجمها المخ. 
أمام هذا الإعجاز الإلهي، كيف يمكن لمجرد إنسان أن يخلق عيونًا لشخص ولد أعمى؟ لقد قال الرجل الذي كان أعمى فأبصر عن المسيح: «لو لم يكن هذا من الله، لما قدر أن يعمل شيئًا». لكن الحقيقة أن يسوع ليس فقط ”من الله“، بل إنه هو الله. ولذلك فعندما ثارت الدنيا على الرجل الذي نال الشفاء، ووصل الأمر إلى طرده خارج المجمع، التقاه المسيح، وسأله هذا السؤال المصيري الهام: «أ تؤمن بابن الله؟ قال له الرجل: من هو يا سيد لأومن به. أجابه يسوع: قد رأيته، والذي يتكلم معك هو هو. قال له الأعمى: أؤمن يا سيد. وسجد له». 
أيها القارئ العزيز؟ أ تؤمن بابن الله؟ 
ليتك تقول نعم، وليتك تسجد له!​*
4- إسكات عاصفة البحر:​*لقد عمل المسيح خمس معجزات بالارتباط بالبحر ذُكرت بالتفصيل في البشائر الأربع، ، وهي كالآتي: 
إسكات عاصفة البحر عندما كان المسيح مع تلاميذه في السفينة، وكان هو في مؤخر السفينة نائمًا، ومرة أخرى أسكت المسيح العاصفة حين مشى فوق البحر الهائج، كما سنرى في الفقرة التالية، وثلاث معجزات أخرى عملها المسيح بالارتباط بصيد السمك (لوقا5: 4-9؛ متى17: 27؛ يوحنا21: 3-7). فالبحر خاضع له، وأيضًا سمك البحر السالك في سبل المياه (مزمور8: 8). 
دعنا الآن نركز الفكر في معجزة إسكات عاصفة البحر الأولى، والتي بها أظهر المسيح سلطانه على قوى الطبيعة. 
ولقد وردت معجزة إسكات المسيح للعاصفة في الأناجيل الثلاث المتماثلة (متى8: 23-27، مرقس4: 35-41، لوقا8: 22-25). وكان المسيح قد قال لتلاميذه لنجتز إلى العبر. ثم دخلوا السفينة معًا، وأما هو فإذ كان متعبًا فقد خلد للنوم على وسادة في مؤخر السفينة. ويبدو أنه في أثناء نومه، أراد الشيطان ”رئيس سلطان الهواء“ أن يهز إيمان التلاميذ، فأهاج ريحًا عاصفة شديدة، ضربت السفينة، وبدأت المياه تدخل إليها، وصاروا في خطر. 
ولقد كان معظم التلاميذ صيادين مهرة، لهم خبرة كبيرة في البحر، وبلا شك حاولوا بكل مهارتهم مواجهة العاصفة، دون أن يُقلقوا معلمهم. لكن انطبقت عليهم كلمات المزمور أمام الريح العاصفة، والأمواج المتلاطمة: «يصعدون إلى السماوات، يهبطون إلى الهاوية، ذابت أنفسهم بالشقاء. يتمايلون ويترنحون مثل السكران، *وكل حكمتهم ابتلعت*» (مزمور107: 26، 27). فماذا يفعلون؟ 
الأمر الطبيعي في مثل هذه لأحوال هو الصراخ إلى الله. ويستطرد المرنم في المزمور قائلاً: «*فيصرخون إلى الرب* في ضيقهم، ومن شدائدهم *يخلصهم*. يهدي العاصفة فتسكن وتسكت أمواجها» (مزمور107: 28، 29). على أن التلاميذ التجأوا إلى يسوع الذي كان نائمًا في سفينتهم، فهل أمكنه أن يخلصهم من شدائدهم؟
الإجابة العظيمة هي نعم. واستمع إلى كلام البشير: «ثم قام، وانتهر الرياح والبحر، فصار هدوء عظيم» (متى8: 26)!
ما أعجب هذا! الرياح سكنت، والأمواج وقفت، والجو صفا، والماء صار كصفحة الزجاج. ومع أن العاصفة عادة تتوقف تدريجيًا، لكن ما حدث هنا كان خلافًا لهذا ، فكلمته حملت معها الهدوء التام للعاصفة!
من ذا الذي له سلطان على الريح؟! لقد كان هذا السؤال «من جمع الريح في حفنتيه؟» (أمثال30: 4)، إحدى الأحاجي التي ذكرها أجور بن متقية مسا، لا إجابة عنها سوى «الله».
والبحر .. من يتحكم فيه؟ إن أحجية أجور تستطرد قائلة: «من صر المياه في ثوب؟». والله وهو يحاج أيوب مظهرًا له ضعفه التام إزاء قدرة الله المطلقة، قال له: «من حجز البحر بمصاريع، حين اندفق .. جزمت عليه حدي وأقمت له مغاليق ومصاريع، وقلت إلى هنا تأتي ولا تتعدى، وهنا تتُخم كبرياء لججك» (أيوب38: 8-11).
ليس عجيبًا إذًا أن سيدنا يدعى اسمه ”عجيبًا“؛ فذاك الذي قبلَ لحظات كان نائمًا من الإعياء، قام وانتهر قوى الطبيعة الثائرة! وهو إن كان قد ذكر قبل تلك المعجزة مباشرة أنه ”ليس له أين يسند رأسه“ (متى8: 20)، لكن دعنا لا ننسى أنه هو المتسلط على كبرياء البحر، الرب يهوه. إنها واحدة من المشاهد التي تظهر لنا بوضوح الطبيعتين في الشخص الواحد يسوع المسيح: الطبيعة اللاهوتية، والطبيعة البشرية.
دعنا نتوقف عند توبيخ المسيح لتلاميذه، ليس لأنهم أقلقوه في نومه، بل لأنهم هم أنفسهم قلقوا. لقد قال لهم: «ما بالكم خائفين هكذا يا قليلي الإيمان؟». والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه: أ لم يكن من الواجب عليهم أن يوقظوه لأنهم صاروا بالفعل في خطر؟ الإجابة: إنه كان قد أمر بالذهاب إلى العبر. وكأنه يقول لهم: ”طالما أني قلت ذلك، فلا بد أنكم ستصلون إلى العبر كما قلت لكم. مهما حدث في البحر“! 
«فتعجب الناس قائلين أي إنسان هذا! فإن الرياح والبحر جميعًا تطيعه» (متى 8: 27). والدلالة التي لا مفر منها لهذه المعجزة العظيمة إن المسيح ليس شخصًا عاديًا، ولا حتى مجرد نبي. ولذلك كان تعجب التلاميذ من عمله هذا. سبق لتلاميذه أن رأوا سلطانه على المرض، وبكلمة من فمه أو لمسة من يده كان المرض يهرب من أمامه. لكن من ذا الذي له سلطان على البحر وعلى الريح؟ من الذي يكلم قوى الطبيعة قائلاً: اسكت ابكم، فيصير هدوء عظيم! 
هناك آيات كثيرة في العهد القديم تعرفنا أكثر بحقيقة شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح، كما نراه في هذه المعجزة، فيقول المرنم عن الرب: «يجمع كند أمواج اليم، ويجعل اللجج في أهراء» (مزمور33: 7)، ويقول أيضًا: «*يا رب إله الجنود* من مثلك، قويٌ ربٌ وحقك من حولك. أنت متسلط على كبرياء البحر، عند ارتفاع لججه أنت تسكنها» (مزمور89: 8، 9). وأيضًا «من أصوات مياه كثيرة، من غمار أمواج البحر، *الرب في العلى أقدر*» (مزمور93: 4). والمسيح حين صار إنسانًا، لم يكف عن كونه الله، ولا تخلى عن أية صفة من صفات اللاهوت، فكان هو كلي العلم وكلي القدرة ومعجزاته تظهر لنا ذلك. ​*5- المشي فوق الماء:​*هذه المعجزة حدثت أيضًا بالارتباط بالبحر، وتمت بعد معجزة إشباع الجموع بالأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين. وهناك فارق هام بين هذه المعجزة والمعجزة السابقة، فعندما هبت العاصفة عليهم هذه المرة لم يكن المسيح معهم، بل هبت العاصفة عليهم في أثناء الليل، وهم وحدهم بدون رفقته لهم. 
لكن المسيح لم يترك تلاميذه في هذه التجربة الصعبة، بل نقرأ «وفي الهزيع الرابع من الليل مضى إليهم يسوع ماشيًا على البحر». 
ونحن في هذه الحادثة نجد أربع معجزات للمسيح، وهذه أولها، إذ سار المسيح فوق الماء!
يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أن موسى شق البحر الأحمر، فعبر بنو إسرائيل في وسط اليابسة! كما يخبرنا أن يشوع شق نهر الأردن، فعبر الشعب النهر أيضًا إلى كنعان، وكل من إيليا وأليشع أيضًا شقا نهر الأردن وعبرا في اليابس. أما المسيح فلم يجفف بحيرة طبرية، لكي يصل إلى تلاميذه، بل مشى فوق أمواجها العاتية! 
يقال إن الرمز الهيروغليفي لكلمة ”مستحيل“ هو رسم لأقدام تسير فوق الماء. لكن هذا المستحيل عند قدماء المصريين ليس مستحيلاً على الرب، الذي قال لإبراهيم قديمًا: «هل يستحيل على الرب شيء؟» (تكوين18: 14). 
في هذا قال أيوب عن الرب: «الباسط السماوات وحده، الماشي على أعالي البحر» (أيوب9: 8). وقال المرنم عنه: «الجاعل السحاب مركبته، الماشي على أجنحة الريح» (مزمور104: 3).
وعن باقي المعجزات المتضمنة في هذه المعجزة المركبة فهو أن بطرسا طلب من المسيح أن يأمره ليأتي إليه سائرًا على الماء، فقال له الرب تعال. وسار بطرس فعلاً فوق الماء بأمر المسيح. هذه هي المعجزة الثانية. 
والمعجزة الثالثة أنهما، أي الرب يسوع وبطرس «لما دخلا السفينة سكنت الريح» (ع32). 
والمعجزة الرابعة مذكورة في يوحنا 6: 21 إذ بمجرد دخولهما السفينة صارت السفينة إلى الأرض التي كانوا ذاهبين إليها.
ليس سوى المسيح الذي أمكنه أن يعمل هذه المعجزات الأربع، وكلها تؤكد أنه لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد إنسان، إذ تذكرنا بكلمات المرنم: «النازلون إلى البحر في السفن، العاملون عملاً في المياه الكثيرة.. *يصرخون إلى الرب* في ضيقهم ومن شدائدهم *يخلصهم*. يهدي العاصفة فتسكن وتسكت أمواجها. فيفرحون لأنهم هدأوا، *فيهديهم* إلى المرفأ الذي يريدونه» (مزمور107: 23-30).​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


6- إخراجه للشياطين.
الشيطان هو عدو البشرية الأول، فهو الذي أسقط الإنسان في الجنة، وهو الذي ما زال يلاحقه خارج الجنة ليمنعه من التوبة والرجوع إلى الله. بل إن الشيطان يجد لذة خاصة في إهانة الإنسان وإذلاله. والمشكلة أنه لا يوجد في كل الكون من هو أقوى من الشيطان إلا الله، ولذلك فمن ذا الذي يقدر أن يخلص البشرية من عبوديته وإيذائه للبشر؟ لقد جاء ابن الله لينقض أعمال إبليس (1يوحنا3: 8)، وباعتباره الأقوى من هذا القوي فقد أمكنه أن يدخل بيته، وأن يربطه، ثم أخذ ينهب أمتعته (لوقا11: 21، 22). 
ولذلك فقد كانت نصرة المسيح على الشيطان وتخليصه لأولئك الذين كانوا له عبيدًا، دليلاً على أنه الأقوى من هذا القوي، وبالتالي كانت دليلاً على أنه هو الله
والجدير بالذكر أن المسيح ليس فقط خلص البشر من الشياطين بسلطانه الشخصي، بل قد أعطى هذا السلطان لرسله الاثني عشر (متى10: 8)، ثم للرسل السبعين (لوقا10: 17)، ومرة ثانية للرسل بعد قيامته من الأموات (مرقس16: 17). وكون المسيح أعطى تلاميذ السلطان على إخراج الشياطين، فهذا معناه أن يملك هذا السلطان بصورة أصيلة.
ولقد ذكرت لنا الأناجيل سبع معجزات لإخراج الشياطين، فيها أظهر المسيح تفوقه على الشياطين. والرقم 7 هو رقم الكمال، وهذه المعجزات هي:
شفاء أخرس مجنون (متى9: 32-34)، ثم شفاء المجنون الأعمى والأخرس (متى12: 22-30، مرقس3: 22-27، لوقا11: 14-23)؛ ثالثًا: شفاء الذي به الروح النجس في المجمع (مرقس1: 21-28، لوقا4: 31-37)، ورابعًا: شفاء مجنون بلدة الجدريين (متى8: 28-34، مرقس5: 1-20، لوقا8: 26-29) ؛ وخامسًا: شفاء المرأة المنحنية (أو الحدباء) (لوقا13: 10-17) ؛ وسادسًا: شفاء ابنة المرأة الكنعانية (متى15: 21-28، مرقس7: 24-30)؛ وسابعًا: شفاء الولد المصروع (متى17: 14-21، مرقس9: 14-29، لوقا9: 37-43).
لقد كان المعزمون يحاولون إخراج الشياطين بتلاوات وقراءات يقولونها، وأما المسيح فلا تلاوة ولا تعزيم، بل أمرٌ بسلطان جعلت الشياطين تخضع له. كان المسيح يقول كلمة واحدة، فلا تملك الشياطين سوى الإذعان والطاعة. لقد رأينا فيما سبق كيف سيطر الرب على الريح الهائجة، وعلى الزوبعة العاصفة، وهنا نجد المسيح يسيطر على الأرواح الشريرة رغم شراستها وكثرتها. في الحالتين كانت كلمة الرب يسوع كافية لإسكات الرياح وإخراج الأرواح.
ولنا بعض الملاحظات على تلك المعجزات السبع: 
إن أول معجزة عملها المسيح لتخليص رجل من الشياطين التي تسكنه نقرأ: «فتعجب الجموع قائلين لم يظهر قط مثل هذا في إسرائيل». وفعلاً لم يظهر مثل هذا، لأن الشخص الذي فعله هو «عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا». وإن «كان الله معنا فمن علينا؟» (رومية8: 31). لم يعد الشيطان له اليد العليا، فقد ظهر في المشهد من هو أقوى منه.
والمعجزة الثانية كانت مع «مجنون أعمى وأخرس». وهل يوجد مثل هذه صورة ترينا مدى الذل الذي عمله الشيطان في الإنسان؟ والرب الذي قديمًا رأى مذلة شعبه، فنزل لكي يخلصهم، أتى في ملء الزمان ليخلص الإنسان من عدوه الشيطان. إنه ذاك المتفوق على كل القوى غير المنظورة، والأقوى من القوي (لوقا11: 21، 22). وإذ أحضر القوم إليه هذا الإنسان البائس شفاه على الفور، حتى إن الأعمى الأخرس تكلم وأبصر. ويا للمباينة بين الشيطان وقوته المؤذية التي جعلت الإنسان أعمى وأخرس، وبين المسيح الأقوى، الذي استخدم قوته لبركة الإنسان وشفائه!
في المعجزة الثالثة، حيث خلص الرب رجلاً فيه روح نجس في مكان العبادة (المجمع) فإننا نقرأ عن اعتراف الشياطين التي قالت للمسيح: «آه، ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري! أتيت *لتهلكنا*؟» (مرقس1: 24)، مما يدل على أن «الشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون» (يعقوب 2: 19)، كما يدل على أنها تعرف من هو الذي سيدينها، إنه هو المسيح! في مناسبة أخرى اعترفت الشياطين أن المسيح هو ابن الله، وعرفت أنه معذبها، إذ قالوا له: «ما لنا ولك يا *يسوع ابن الله*؟ أ جئت إلى هنا قبل الوقت *لتعذبنا*؟» (متى 8: 19). فمن يكون هذا؟ 
في المعجزة الرابعة أخرج المسيح ”لجئونًا“ من الشياطين كانوا يسكنون شخصًا واحدًا، واللجئون تشكيل عسكري قوامه ستة آلاف جندي. ويمكن أن نعتبر هذه المعجزة هي معجزة شفاء أخطر مريض! وكانت هذه الآلاف من الشياطين تسكن في رجل واحد، أذلته ودمرت شخصيته، فجعلته يسكن القبور، ويعيش عاريًا تمامًا، ويصيح ويجرح نفسه بالحجارة. لكن خلاص الرب لهذا الرجل لم يكلفه سوى كلمة واحدة، أمرٌ من صاحب الأمر، فخرجت جميع الشياطين صاغرة من الرجل، ووجد جالسًا ولابسًا وعاقلاً! 
لقد طلبت الشياطين من الرب أن يسمح لهم بالدخول في قطيع الخنازير، وكان قصدهم من وراء هذا الطلب - كما اتضح فيما بعد - أن يُغرقوا الخنازير، فيجعلوا أهل المدينة ينقلبون على المسيح، وهو ما حدث بالفعل. لكن لا ينبغي أن يفوتنا دلالة استئذانهم من المسيح. فقبل مجيء المسيح كانت الأرواح الشريرة ورئيسهم الشيطان يتنقلون في الأرض بحرية (أيوب1: 7؛ 2: 2)؛ وأما الآن، وهم في محضر صاحب السلطان الحقيقي، فقد أخذوا الإذن منه قبل ذهابهم إلى الخنازير! وكون المسيح أذن لهم فهذا يتضمن دلالة هامة وهي أن «للرب الأرض وملؤها، المسكونة وكل الساكنين فيها» (مزمور24: 1). فالشياطين تستأذنه، ولأنه هو صاحب الكل، فقد أعطاهم الإذن.
وفي المعجزة السادسة حدث إخراج شيطان من على بعد. فكما شفى المسيح الأمراض بكلمة يقولها من على بعد، فعل كذلك مع الشياطين. وبأمر منه - وهو في مكانه - شفيت ابنة المرأة الكنعانية.
في المعجزة السابعة، كان تسعة من تلاميذ المسيح قد فشلوا في إخراج الشيطان، فيبدو أن جنس الشياطين الذي كان يسكن في الصبي كان جنسًا أخطر من بقية أجناس الشياطين الأخرى، إلى الدرجة التي فيها قال المسيح عنه: «هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم»، وأما بالنسبة للمسيح فالأمر مختلف، فلا شيء أكثر من كلمة واحدة خرج فيها الشيطان على التو!​*7- تكثير الخبز:​*دائرة أخرى أظهر فيها المسيح لاهوته، تختلف عن الدوائر السابقة، فهذه المعجزة ليست مثل معجزات الشفاء، أو إسكات العاصفة أو إخراج الشياطين، فيها أرجع الرب شيئًا إلى سابق عهده القديم، إذ أعاد للمريض صحته الضائعة، وأعاد للبحر سكونه وهدوءه وأعاد للإنسان المجنون عقله، بل إن المسيح في هذه المعجزة أوجد شيئًا لم يكن له سابق وجود، أي أوجده من العدم. وهذا معناه أن المسيح ”يدعو الأشياء غير الموجودة كأنها موجودة“. وهذه واحدة من الخصائص الإلهية (رومية 4: 17).
ونظرًا لأهمية هذه المعجزة فقد وردت في البشائر الأربع (متى14: 14-21، مرقس6: 30-44، لوقا9: 10-17، يوحنا6: 1-15). وبالنظر إلى ذلك فإنه يمكن اعتبار هذه المعجزة أشهر معجزة، بالإضافة إلى استفادة أكبر عدد من الناس بها.
والمسيح كان يعرف أنه سيعمل تلك العجيبة. ويوضح لنا البشير يوحنا أن المسيح أمسك بزمام المبادأة عندما سأل فيلبس: «من أين نبتاع خبزًا ليأكل هؤلاء؟ وإنما قال هذا ليمتحنه *لأنه علم ما هو مزمع أن يفعل*». 
ولقد أكل الجميع وشبعوا، وليس كما قال فيلبس «يأخذ كل واحد شيئًا يسيرًا». لقد أعطاهم الرب «بقدر ما شاءوا» (يوحنا6: 11)، و”فضل عنهم“! 
والذين ينكرون المعجزات قدموا تفسيرات فجة لهذه المعجزة العجيبة. قال واحد مهم، إن الجموع أكلت أقل القليل من الأرغفة الخمسة، ومع ذلك فإنهم شبعوا، وقال آخر إن ما فعله الصبي الصغير، إذ قدم الأرغفة التي عنده، حفز كل من كان معه طعام أن يخرجه ويشارك به الآخرين، فأكل الجميع وشبعوا. ولكن هذه التفسيرات تعسفية ولا نجد ما يؤيدها في النص على الإطلاق. فبالنسبة للتفسير الأول لا يعقل أن الخمسة الأرغفة يمكن أن تشبع خمسة آلاف رجل بدون النساء والأولاد، مهما اكتفوا بأقل القليل. ثم حتى لو افترضنا هذا المستحيل، يبقى السؤال: من أين أتت القفف الفاضلة بعد أن شبعوا؟ ثم إن الوحي يناقض هذا التفسير عندما يخبرنا إن الناس ”أكلوا بقدر ما شاءوا“. وبالنسبة للتفسير الثاني ينقضه أيضًا ما ذكره البشير يوحنا من أن الجموع في اليوم التالي هرولت إلى حيث كان المسيح، وهو عرف غرضهم وكشف عدم إيمانهم إذ قال لهم: «أنتم تطلبونني، ليس لأنكم رأيتم آيات، بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم» (يوحنا6: 26). 
التفسير الوحيد المنطقي والمقبول إننا هنا أمام واحدة من أعظم المعجزات التي تبرهن لاهوت المسيح، والتي تعلن مجده باعتباره الخالق، الذي «قال فكان، هو أمر فصار».
ثم كرر المسيح مرة ثانية هذه المعجزة عندما أشبع نحو أربعة آلاف، ما عدا النساء والأولاد، وهي المعجزة التي وردت في بشارتي متى15: 32-39، ومرقس8: 1-10. فأكل الجميع وشبعوا، ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر سبعة سلال مملوءة»!​*8- إقامة الموتى​*إن معجزات إقامة الموتى تعتبر من أعظم الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح. فيقول الرسول في رومية 1: 4 إن المسيح «تعين (أو تبرهن إنه) ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات». 
لاحظ أحدهم أن المسيح لما كان هنا على الأرض لم يعظ في أية جنازة، وذلك لأنه إذ كان يوجد في مكان، كان الموت يهرب من أمامه! ولقد أقام المسيح في أثناء خدمته الكثيرين من الذين كانوا قد ماتوا. وتسجل لنا البشائر الأربع ثلاثة أشخاص بالذات أقامهم المسيح من الأموات: وهم كالآتي: ابنة يايرس (متى9: 23-26، مرقس5: 35-43، لوقا8: 49-56)؛ ثم ابن أرملة نايين (لوقا7: 11-17)؛ وأخيرًا أقام المسيح لعازر الذي من بيت عنيا (يوحنا11: 1-44).
في *المعجزة الأولى* أقام المسيح ابنة يايرس بعد موتها بفترة وجيزة، حيث كانت ما تزال على فراشها وفي غرفتها. 
والذين ينكرون المعجزات يقولون إن البنت، باعتراف الرب، لم تكن قد ماتت، حيث قال المسيح: «لم تمت الصبية، لكنها نائمة»، وبالتالي فلا توجد معجزة على الإطلاق. لكن الفهم البسيط للحادث كما روته البشائر الثلاثة يقودنا إلى التسليم بأن البنت كانت قد ماتت فعلاً (قارن مع كلمات لوقا الطبيب 8: 53). أما قول المسيح عنها ”إنها نائمة“، فهو لطمأنة أهل البنت المائتة، وهو يشبه قوله عن لعازر الذي كان قد مات ودفن وأنتن: «لعازر حبيبنا قد نام، ولكني أذهب لأوقظه» (يوحنا11: 11). وهذا معناه أن الموت والمرض والنوم كلها تستوي في نظر الرب. 
قال أحد القديسين: إنه بالنسبة لنا هناك صعوبة في أن نيقظ شخصًا نائمًا، أكثر من الصعوبة التي عند المسيح ليقيم واحدًا من الموت. وهذا الأمر واضح ليس فقط في قصتنا هذه، إذ كانت البنت قد ماتت من بضع دقائق، بل حتى بالنسبة للعازر الذي كان قد مات من أربعة أيام، ودُفن وأنتن.
عندما وصل الرب إلى البيت، وجد هناك الضجيج والبكاء. وهذا يؤكد كم الإنسان ضعيف أمام هذا العدو اللعين الموت، والذي يُسمى في الكتاب ”ملك الأهوال“! لكن الأمر ليس كذلك بالنسبة للرب يسوع. لقد قهر المسيح عدو البشرية الأول، أعني به الموت. وكان هذا برهانًا على أنه هو الرب، إذ «عند الرب السيد للموت مخارج» (مزمور68: 20). 
وعندما قال المسيح «لم تمت الصبية لكنها نائمة». فإنهم في عدم إيمانهم استهزئوا به. ”ضحكوا عليه“. ومن ضحك هؤلاء الأشرار نتيقن أن البنت كانت قد ماتت فعلاً، فلقد خدمت ضحكاتهم الشريرة قصدًا صالحًا، وكانت بمثابة شهادة وفاة للبنت، تعلن أن البنت كانت قد ماتت فعلاً. 
«فلما أخرج الجمع دخل وأمسك بيدها ، فقامت الصبية، فخرج ذلك الخبر إلى تلك الأرض كلها» (متى9: 25و26).
وفي *المعجزة الثانية*، أقام المسيحُ الشابَ ابن أرملة نايين، وكان قد مات من فترة أكبر، إذ كانوا يشيعونه إلى القبر، وفي الطريق التقى موكب رئيس الحياة بموكب الموت، فأقام الشاب من النعش ودفعه إلى أمه!
يا لروعة المعجزة! يا لقوة ربنا يسوع! بهذه البساطة يقهر المسيح عدو البشرية المرعب والمخيف!
لكننا هنا نرى بالإضافة إلى قوة الرب ونصرته على الموت، ترفق المسيح وحنانه على الأرملة المحطمة التي انكسر عكازها، وانطفأت شمعتها، وهي ماضية لتدفن آخر أمل لها في الحياة. لكن القوي الحنان تقدم ولمس النعش فوقف الحاملون، وبكلمة واحدة منه انتهر الموت، وأعاد الشاب الميت إلى أمه صحيحًا معافى!
هذا هو طابع إنجيل لوقا الذي انفرد بذكر هذه المعجزة. ولهذا فإنه بخلاف ابنة يايرس التي حضر أبوها يدعو المسيح ليشفي ابنته من المرض ثم ليقيمها من الموت، وبخلاف لعازر الذي أرسلت أختاه تطلب من المسيح ليحضر ليشفيه من مرضه، فإن المسيح في هذه المعجزة لم يرسل إليه أحد ولا طلب منه أحد شيئًا. إنها النعمة التي تأخذ زمام المبادرة وتقيم الميت. 
ونلاحظ أن المسيح هنا لم يصلِ كما فعل قبل ذلك إيليا عند إقامته ابن الأرملة التي كان نازلاً في بيتها (1ملوك17: 20-22)، وكما بعد ذلك بطرس عند إقامته لطابيثا (أعمال9: 40)، ولا اضطجع فوق الميت كما فعل قبل ذلك إليشع عندما أقام ابن الشونمية (2ملوك4: 33-35)، ولا وقع على الميت ليعتنقه كما فعل بولس عند إقامته لشاب آخر اسمه أفتيخوس (أع20: 10)، بل كما كان يأمر الأمراض فتهرب من قدامه، ويأمر الشياطين فتخرج من الشخص، ويأمر الريح والبحر فيصير هدوء عظيم، هكذا هنا أيضًا باعتباره رئيس الحياة، أمر فعادت الحياة للشاب المائت!
أما *المعجزة الثالثة* فقد كانت أصعب وأهم معجزات إقامة الموتى، أعني بها معجزة إقامة لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام. وكان فيها قد دفن في القبر وأنتن. والمسيح قبل إقامة لعازر كان قد قال عن نفسه: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حيا وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد» (يوحنا11: 25، 26)
لقد كان المسيح على الجانب الآخر من الأردن مع تلاميذه حين وصلته أخبار مرض لعازر، لكنه لم يتحرك فورًا لشفائه، بل انتظر توقيت الآب له، قائلاً: «هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله لكي يتمجد ابن الله به» (ع5). ثم بعد ذلك قال لهم: «لعازر حبيبنا قد نام، ولكنني أذهب لأوقظه» (ع 11). أ يقدر مجرد إنسان أن يتكلم بمثل هذه الثقة؟ يعرف موت حبيبه وهو بعيد عنه، لكن ليس ذلك فقد بل يتحدث بلغة الواثق فيقول إنه سيذهب ليوقظه!
ولما لم يفهم التلاميذ ما الذي كان يقصده الرب من قوله: «لعازر حبيبنا قد نام»، فقد تكلم معهم بلغتهم التي يفهمونها وقال لهم: «لعازر مات».
وهنا نحن أمام اللاهوت، فالذي يتكلم هو العليم بكل شيء، والموجود في كل مكان، كلي القدرة، القادر حتى على إحياء الميت بعد مماته. إنه هو ذاك الذي «يدعو الأشياء غير الموجودة كأنها موجودة» (رومية4: 17).
ويخبرنا الوحي بأن ما عمله المسيح كان بقوته الشخصية، ولكي يتمجد هو نتيجة ما حدث. ونلاحظ أن المسيح ذكر مجد الله ومجده هو في تتابع لافت، فقال: «هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل *مجد الله*، *ليتمجد ابن الله* به». ومن ها يتضح أن مجد الله، ومجد ابن الله هو مجد واحد، لا تناقض بينهما ولا حتى مجرد اختلاف. 
ولما جاء إلى القبر قال: «ارفعوا الحجر». وهنا اعترضت مرثا، وقالت له: «يا سيد قد أنتن، لأن له أربعة أيام». كأنها أرادت أن تقول: ”لا فائدة من المحاولة“. قال لها الرب: «أ لم أقل لكِ إن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله؟».
ثم رفع المسيح الشكر للآب، وبعدها صرخ بصوت عظيم، لا ليسمعه لعازر، بل «لأجل .. الجمع الواقف»، وقال: ”لعازر هلم خارجًا“. وهي المرة الوحيدة التي فيها نادى الرب الميت باسمه. ولقد أصاب القديس أغسطينوس عندما قال: ”لو لم يكن الرب في هذه المعجزة قال «لعازر»، لكان كل الأموات الذين في المدفن قد قاموا“. 
عند القبر لم يقل المسيح: في اسم الآب قم أيها الرجل، ولا قال أرجوك يا أبي أن تقيم لعازر، بل أصدر أمرًا للميت: «لعازر هلم خارجًا، فخرج الميت ويداه ورجلاه مربوطات بأقمطة، ووجهه ملفوف بمنديل» (يوحنا11: 43، 44). حدث هذا في وضح النهار، وأمام شهود قد يعدوا بالعشرات أو بالمئات. ونحن لا يمكننا أن نتخيل معجزة ممكن أن تكون أوضح أو أقوى من تلك التي عملها المسيح، كآخر معجزة مسجلة له في إنجيل يوحنا. وأن يسمع الميت الصوت الذي يناديه، ويطيعه، ويخرج الميت أمام جمع حاشد في المدفن، فهذا برهان أكيد على لاهوت المسيح. 
وكما انفرد لوقا بذكر المعجزة السابقة، معجزة إقامة الشاب ابن أرملة نايين، فقد انفرد يوحنا بذكر هذه المعجزة، فيوحنا في إنجيله يحدثنا عن المسيح ”ابن الله“. ويوحنا اكتفى من معجزات إقامة الأموات بذكر هذه المعجزة وحدها، فهي الأصعب. فإقامة الميت بعد أن أنتن، لا تقل عظمة عن الخلق نفسه .. أن يجمع الله ذرات جسد الإنسان بعد تحلله، هذا – بكل تأكيد - يتطلب عظمة قدرة الله الفائقة (أفسس1: 19، 20، فيلبي3: 20، 21). ​*أشياء ما زال المسيح يعملها إلى اليوم!​*بالإضافة إلى تلك المعجزات العظيمة التي عملها المسيح في أيام جسده هنا على الأرض، فإن المسيح ما زال يعمل العجائب حتى اليوم. إننا نؤمن بلاهوت المسيح، لأنه من غير سيف أو حروب، أثر في النفوس وغزا القلوب. وهو إلى الآن ما زال يؤثِّر تأثيرًا مدهشًا عجيبًا في الفجار الساقطين، فيحولهم إلى أبرار وقديسين، ويتعامل باللطف مع المتعصبين، وبالنعمة مع الشرسين، فيحوِّلهم إلى حملان وديعة، قلوبهم عامرة بالرقة، ونفوسهم مليئة بالشفقة. ويغيِّر الذين كانوا غارقين في الشرور والفجور، إلى أشخاص يشع من حياتهم النور والسرور. كما ونحن نؤمن بلاهوت المسيح من أجل العدد اللانهائي من الذين امتلأت قلوبهم بالمحبة للمسيح فضحّوا لأجل خاطره، فتخضَّبت ثيابهم بدماء الاستشهاد، بعد أن كانت ملوّثة بالخطايا والفساد. هذا التأثير العجيب في الملايين، على مدى ما يقرب من ألفين من السنين، لا يمكن أن يكون نتاج وهم أو شيطان، ويؤكد أن المسيح هو ابن الله الذي قَبِلَ أن يصير ابن الإنسان. ​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


(4)

آيات مؤيدة للاهوت المسيح
​
يعلن الكتاب المقدس، كتاب الله، أن المسيح هو الله منذ الأزل، لكنه قَبِل أن يصير إنسانًا، فولد وعاش ومات كما يحدث مع البشر، وذلك لكي يتمم قصد الله من جهة مشروع الفداء. لكنه لم يولد كما يولد باقي البشر، ولم يعش كما يعيشون، ولا مات كما يموتون، وذلك لأنه مع كونه الإنسان، لكنه ليس مجرد إنسان، بل هو أعظم بما لا يقاس.
وسنتحدث فيما يلي عن خمس مجموعات من هذه الآيات ارتبطت بالمسيح تعلن أنه ابن الله، هذه الآيات هي:
o آيات مولده: المولد العذراوي
o آيات حياته: الحياة القدوسة
o آيات موته: الموت الاختياري
o آيات قيامته: القيامة المجيدة
o ثم نختم ببعض آيات الكتاب المقدس التي تؤكد الحقيقة ذاتها​*آيات مولده:​*آية المولد العذراوي، ثم آيتان مصاحبتان لمولده​*أولاً: آية المولد العذراوي​*هذه الآية يمكن اعتبارها آية الآيات، ليس فقط لاستحالتها المطلقة من الناحية العلمية، بل لأن لها العديد من الدلالات الأدبية والروحية العظيمة. فالمولد العذراوي يحمل دلالة مبدئية هامة جدًا، وهي أن مجيء المسيح إلى العالم لم يكن بناء على رغبة إنسان، ولا كان في قدرة الإنسان، بل إنه أيضًا كان فوق توقعات الإنسان وتصوراته. وليس هذا بغريب، فالمسيح ليس شخصًا عاديًا اصطفاه الله لنفسه، بل هو ابن الله من الأزل وإلى الأبد. وهو جاء إلى العالم لا بناء على مبادرة من إنسان، بل إتمامًا لخطة الله الأزلية، وفي التوقيت الذي اختاره الله. وفي هذا يقول الكتاب المقدس: «لما جاء ملء الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه مولودًا من امرأة» (غلاطية4: 4).
ويخطئ كثيرًا من يظن أن المسيح بمولده من عذراء يشبه آدم في خلقه. ففي الحقيقة إن الاختلاف هنا أكبر جدًا من المشابهة. فالبعض يقول إن قدرة الله تجلَّت في خلق آدم بدون أبٍ وأمٍ، ثم في حواء التي خلقت من أب وبدون أم، وأخيرًا في المسيح الذي ولد من أمٍ بدون أب. لكن هذا الكلام غير صحيح بالمرة، فآدم مخلوق من الله خلقًا مباشرًا، وبالتالي فإنه ليس له أب أو أم. وبالنسبة لحواء فآدم لم يكن أبًا لها بل زوجها. والله لما خلق حواء من ضلعة أخذها من آدم، كان غرضه من ذلك توضيح نظرة الله المقدسة للزواج، وأنهما في نظر الله جسد واحد. لكن لا آدم ولا حواء وُلد، بل الله خلقهما، كقول الوحي الكريم: «فخلق الله الإنسان.. ذكراً وأنثى خلقهم» (تكوين1: 27).
لكن بعد حادثة خلق آدم وحواء، فإن الله جعل طريقة الدخول إلى العالم هي طريقة واحدة، لا يمكن أن يحدث دخول إلى العالم بغيرها، وهي تزاوج رجل بامرأة. واستمر هذا الأمر آلافًا من السنين، فيها وُلد ملايين وبلايين البشر بهذه الطريقة الوحيدة. إلى أن جاء المسيح، فوُلد، ولكنه وُلد بطريقة مختلفة تمامًا عن سائر البشر. 
لماذا؟ 
ليس من سبب لذلك سوى أن المسيح مختلف عن كل البشر.​ويمكن القول إن آدم خُلق ولم يولد، وكذلك حواء. أما المسيح فقد وُلِد ولكنه لم يُخلَق.​وآدم قبل خلقه لم يكن له وجود، ولا حواء كانت موجودة قبل خلقها، لكن المسيح كان موجودًا قبل ولادته. قال المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا 8: 58 «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن».
إذاً فمسألة الميلاد العذراوي، لها أبعاد تختلف عن مجرد قدرة الله، التي نحن نؤمن بها تمامًا، بل إنها تؤكد سمو شخص المسيح. فهذا العظيم عندما دخل إلى العالم، لم يدخله بالطريق الذي دخل منه سائر البشر. 
في المطارات ومحطات السكك الحديدية الكبرى، يكون هناك عادة باب لا يفتح إلا للملوك والعظماء دون جماهير البشر الآخرين. على أن الباب الذي دخل منه المسيح إلى العالم لم يُفتح ولا حتى للمشاهير والعظماء، ولا للرسل أو الأنبياء، بل لشخص واحد في كل الكون، وذلك لأن المسيح ليس واحدًا من زمرة الأنبياء، بل هو يختلف اختلافًا جوهريًا وجذريًا عن سائر البشر، سواء في حقيقة شخصه، أو غرض مجيئه إلى العالم. ​*آيتان مصاحبتان لمولده
أولاً: آية ظهور الملائكة للرعاة​*عندما وصل ابن الله إلى العالم، فقد أعلنت السماء لسكان الأرض هذا الخبر العظيم، ميلاد المسيح. ولقد وقع اختيار السماء على قوم من الرعاة البسطاء، كانوا محط اهتمام السماء، لأنهم أتقياء، رغم أنه لا وزن لهم أو تقدير عند العظماء. وكان هؤلاء الرعاة الفقراء أول من سمع بخبر ميلاد الفادي، في ذات ليلة الميلاد.
لقد أتى ملاك السماء لهؤلاء الرعاة يقول: «لا تخافوا فها أنا أبشركم بفرحٍ عظيمٍ يكون لجميع الشعب، إنه وُلد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب. وهذه لكم العلامة؛ تجدون طفلاً مقمطًا مضجعًا في مذود» (لوقا2: 10-12).
من هو هذا الذي بمولده تتحرك السماء، وتعلن خبر مولده؟ قبل أن يولد يوحنا المعمدان قال الملاك جبرائيل لزكريا أبيه: «كثيرون سيفرحون بولادته»، وأما عند مولد المسيح فكانت كلمات الملاك للرعاة أن الفرح العظيم سيكون ”لجميع الشعب“! وذلك لأنه ولد لهم ”مخلص هو المسيح الرب“!
إذًا فلقد أعلن ملاك السماء لهؤلاء البسطاء مجدًا ثلاثيًا عن المسيح: فالذي ولد هو المخلص، وهو المسيح، وهو الرب!
يا للبشرى السارة! أخيرًا وُلد المخلِّص.
ونحن نعلم أن المسيح أتى مخلصًا، لا من عدو أرضي، ولا من مشكلة وقتية، بل من الخطايا! دعنا لا ننسى أن الله في العهد القديم كان قد صرح بشكل حاسم بأنه هو وحده المخلص، عندما قال: «أنا أنا الرب، وليس غيري مخلص» (إشعياء 43: 11)، وأيضًا: «أ ليس أنا الرب ولا إله آخر غيري، إله بار ومخلص، ليس سواي» (إشعياء 45: 21). وها قد أتى المسيح لكي يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم، وذلك لأنه هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد
وبمجرد أن نطق الملاك بهذه العلامة العجيبة حتى حدث شيء عجيب آخر، إذ انشقت السماء على جمع حاشد من الملائكة المسبحين لله، وقائلين المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة. فهو إن كان طفلاً مقمطًا في مذود، إلا أنه موضوع تسبيح ملائكة السماء! إنه ابن الإنسان المتواضع وابن الله العظيم في آنِ! «وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى، الله ظهر في الجسد ... تراءى لملائكة!» (1تيموثاوس3: 16).​*ثانيًا: آية ظهور نجم السماء​*لقد ارتبط مولد المسيح أيضًا بظهور نجم في السماء لمجوس من بلاد المشرق. كان هؤلاء المجوس علماء في الطبيعة والفلك. ولقد رأوا نجمًا يدل على مولد المسيح، فأتوا ليسجدوا له. فكما كلم الله الرعاة باللغة البسيطة التي يفهمونها، فقد كلم المجوس أيضًا بلغة الفلك التي يفهمونها. 
وعندما أتى المجوس فقد قالوا عبارتهم الصغيرة، لكن العميقة: *«إننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق*، *وأتينا لسنجد له*» (متى2: 2). لاحظ إنهم لم يقولوا رأينا نجمًا في السماء، بل رأينا ”نجمه“!
وهؤلاء المجوس ما أن رأوا نجمه، وعرفوا بمولده، فقد شدوا الرحال فورًا إلى أورشليم. فماذا رأوا بعد كل هذا العناء وتلك المشقة؟! لم يروا شخصًا في قصرٍ عظيمٍ، بل رأوا طفلاً صغيرًا في مكان بسيط ومتواضع، تحمله امرأة رقيقة الحال. لكن ما كان أعظم إيمانهم، فهم من خلال حجاب الاتضاع وستار الفقر رأوا مجده!
لم يسجد هؤلاء المجوس الحكماء لهيرودس عندما رأوه في قصره، مع كل مظاهر العظمة الزائفة التي كانت تحوطه، لكنهم سجدوا لذلك المولود، ذلك الملك الجليل. ثم لاحظ أيضًا أنهم لما سجدوا لم يسجدوا لسواه. فلا يُقال مثلاً إنهم سجدوا للعائلة المقدسة، بل «خروا وسجدوا *له»* (متى2: 11). ​*آيات حياته​*وأقصد بها آية حياتة الخالية من الخطية، ثم آيتان مصاحبتان​آية حياته القدوسه​قال واحد أنا أومن بلاهوت المسيح لأن كمال ناسوته هو الحجة على كمال لاهوته. فبخلاف جميع البشر، لم يعتذر المسيح على تصرف عمله، ولم يسحب كلمة قالها. لقد قال المسيح لليهود أعدائه: «من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟» (يوحنا8: 46). فلم يستطع واحد منهم أن ينبس ببنت شفة!
ما السر أن المسيح وحده، دون كل البشر، الذي لا يسجل له الوحي المقدس ولا التاريخ البشري أية خطية، لا بالفكر ولا بالقول ولا بالعمل؟ السبب أنه لم يكن مجرد إنسان. إن القداسة صفة أصيلة في الله، كما قالت عنه السرافيم: «قدوس قدوس قدوس، رب الجنود» (إشعياء6: 3). فليس عجيبًا أنه عندما يولد ابن الله، يقول عنه الملاك جبرائيل للمطوبة العذراء مريم: «القدوس المولود منك يُدعى ابن الله» (لوقا1: 35). 
لقد عاش المسيح هنا فوق الأرض أكثر من ثلاثين سنة، وتكالبت ضده كل قوى الشر، وتجرب بكل التجارب نظيرنا تمامًا، ولكن يؤكد الوحي أنه تجرب بلا خطية. لقد سقط آدم في الخطية والتعدي فورًا عندما تجرب من امرأته، وسقطت حواء في الغواية عندما غرتها الحية، وأما المسيح القدوس فلقد تجرب من كل حدب وصوب، ولكنه قط لم يسقط أمام التجربة. 
ونعرف من كتاب المقدس وكتاب الاختبار أنه لم يوجد من لم يسقط في التجربة أمام الشيطان من البشر، بل لقد نجح الشيطان أيضًا في إسقاط جمهور كبير من الملائكة (ارجع إلى رؤيا 12: 4، 7؛ متى 25: 41). لكن هناك شخص وحيد في الأرض وفي السماء، لم ينحن لتجارب الشيطان، هو المسيح. 
لقد قال عنه الرسول بطرس: «لم يفعل خطية» (1بطرس2: 22)، وقال عنه الرسول بولس: «لم يعرف خطية» (2كورنثوس5: 21)، وقال عنه الرسول يوحنا: «ليس فيه خطية» (1يوحنا3: 5). الشياطين نفسها اعترفت بأنه القدوس فقالت: «أنا أعرفك من أنت، قدوس الله» (مرقس 1: 24)، والوالي الذي فحص قضيته وحكم عليه بالصلب اعترف سبع مرات أنه لم يجد فيه علة واحدة (متى 27: ؛ ؛ )؛ ويهوذا الخائن الذي أسلمه، رد الفضة بندم قائلاً: «أخطأت إذ سلمت دمًا بريئًا... ثم مضى وخنق نفسه» (متى27: 4، 5)؛ واللص الذي كان مصلوبًا إلى جواره قال: «هذا.. لم يفعل شيئًا ليس في محله» (لوقا23: 41)؛ وقائد المئة الذي كُلف بعملية صلب يسوع وحراسته، قال: «حقًا كان هذا الإنسان بارًا» (لوقا23: 47). وأما المسيح فقد شهد هو عن نفسه قائلاً: «الآب معي، لأني في كل حين أفعل ما يرضيه» (يوحنا8: 28). ​*آيتان مصاحبتان لحياته​*رأينا أنه عند ولادة المسيح حدثت آيتان عظيمتان، واحدة في السماء الأولى (عندما ظهر للرعاة جمهور من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله)، والأخرى في السماء الثانية (عندما ظهر للمجوس نجم خاص به، قادهم إلى حيث كان المسيح الملك)، ولكن في حياة المسيح حدثت آيتان في السماء الثالثة، فالله لم يكتف بملائكته يرسلهم، ولا بنجم يُظهِره، بل في بداية خروج المسيح للخدمة، ثم قرب نهايتها، أعلن الله بنفسه من سماواته أنه وجد سروره بهذا الشخص الكامل الفريد. حدث ذلك في مياه نهر الأردن، ثم مرة ثانية من فوق جبل التجلي. ​*أولاً: معمودية المسيح​*لقد قصد المسيح أن يبدأ خدمته الجهارية بالمعمودية من يوحنا المعمدان المرسل من الله ليهيء الطريق قدامه. وفي المعمودية جاءت شهادتان سماويتان: شهادة منظورة وأخرى مسموعة، الأولى هي شهادة الروح القدس النازل من السماء المستقر على المسيح، والثانية هي شهادة الآب يتكلم من سماواته المفتوحة فوق المسيح!
ونلاحظ أن الوحي لا يقول إن السماوات ”انفتحت“، بل ”انفتحت له“. ولقد سُر الله، بدخول المسيح إلى الخدمة، أن يعلن في معمودية المسيح أول إعلان واضح عن حقيقة الثالوث في المسيحية. فالمسيح خرج من المعمودية (هنا نرى الابن)، والروح القدس نزل بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة (هنا نرى الروح القدس)، والآب من السماء يشهد عن المسيح قائلاً: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت» (متى 3: 17). ​*ثانيًا: حادثة التجلي​*لقد كانت المعمودية في بداية خدمة المسيح، بينما التجلي كان قرب نهاية خدمته له المجد. لقد خرجت السماء عن صمتها عند مشهد المعمودية لأن المسيح القدوس البار نزل إلى مياه الأردن، واتحد نفسه مع الخطاة التائبين. ولكي لا يحدث خلط بينه وبين الخطاة، فإن الآب ميزه في الحال، قائلاً: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت» (متى3: 17). ومن فوق جبل التجلي كرر الآب على مسامع تلاميذه الإعلان عينه، لا ليميزه عن الخطاة التائبين، بل ليمزه عن القديسين!
لقد أخطأ بطرس عندما قال للمسيح: «يا رب، جيد أن نكون ههنا! فإن شئت نصنع هنا ثلاث مظال: لك واحدة، ولموسى واحدة، ولإيليا واحدة». نعم أخطأ بطرس حينما ساوى الخالق بالمخلوق، والابن بالعبد، والسيد بالخادم. لذلك نقرأ: «وفيما هو يتكلم إذ سحابة نيرة ظللتهم، وصوت من السحابة قائلاً: هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت. له اسمعوا. ولما سمع التلاميذ سقطوا على وجوههم وخافوا جدًا. فجاء يسوع ولمسهم وقال: قوموا، ولا تخافوا. فرفعوا أعينهم ولم يروا إلا يسوع وحده»
ولقد انتهى مشهد التجلي الجميل بسقوط التلاميذ على وجوههم وخوفهم الشديد. ولعل النور الفائق، وصوت الآب من المجد الأسنى، سببا لهم هذا الخوف الشديد، فلقد كانوا ما زالوا في أجسادهم الترابية التي لا تتحمل بهاء النور وعظمة المشاهد السمائية، لكن المسيح جاء ولمسهم. والمسيح في هذا يقف موقف المباينة ليس فقط من التلاميذ، بل أيضًا من موسى وإيليا العظيمين، فموسى قال يوم أن رأى مشهد جبل سيناء وقد وقف الرب عليه: «أنا مرتعب ومرتعد» (عب12: 21)؛ وإيليا أيضًا لف وجهه بردائه يوم أن استشعر عبور الرب أمامه وهو في المغارة (1ملوك19: 13). وأما المسيح فقد أتى لتلاميذه وشجعهم، ويقول لنا البشير متى: «فرفعوا أعينهم ولم يروا إلا يسوع وحده» (متى 17: 8). 
لقد عاد كل من موسى وإيليا إلى راحتهما، وظل المسيح في صورة العبد، ليواصل مسيرة الطاعة والتواضع حتى يختمها بالصليب. فماذا كان سيفعل لنا موسى وإيليا لو أنهما تُركا، وأخذ المسيح؟ لكن حمدًا لله «الذي لم يشفق على ابنه، بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين» (رومية 8: 32). 
ويلذ لنا أن نلحظ كيف في كل المواقف التي وصل فيها اتضاع المسيح العجيب إلى بعد كبير، أرادت السماء فورًا أن تأكد على عظمته: 
فعندما ولد في مذود للبهائم، ظهر جمهور من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله وقائلين: «المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة».
وعندما اتحد نفسه مع الخطاة التائبين «السماء انفتحت له».
وبعد الإعلان الأول عن رفض اليهود له وقتله (متى16: 21)، تبع ذلك مباشرة حادثة التجلي (متى 17: 1-8)، حيث جاءت شهادة الآب ثانية من السماء بأنه ”الابن الحبيب“ الذي فيه وجد الآب سروره.
وأخيرًا في موته فوق الصليب حدثت أعاجيب الجلجثة المذكورة في متى 27، كما سنرى بعد قليل.​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


آيات موته:
آية موته الاختياري، ثم آيتان مصاحبتان​آية موته الاختياري​ذكرنا أن المسيح لم يولد كما يولد باقي البشر، بل ولد بمعجزة، ولم يعش كما يعيشون، فعمل ما لا يحصى من العجائب والمعجزات وشهدت له السماء بالآيات، ثم إنه لم يمت كما يموت الآخرون، وذلك لأنه مع كونه إنسانًا، ولد وعاش ومات، لكنه ليس مجرد إنسان، بل هو أعظم بما لا يقاس.
ومن الأهمية بمكان أن نلاحظ أن المسيح عندما مات كان موته موتًا اختياريًا، فنحن لا نسمعه يقول - بصوت متهدج – كما قال الملايين في كل العصور: ها أنا أغيب عن وعيي وأخور، ولا حتى قال كما فعل بعض القديسين قبله: «ها أنا ذاهب في طريق الأرض كلها» (يشوع14: 23؛ 1ملوك2: 2)، بل ما أروع ما نقرأه عندما حانت ساعة الموت: «صرخ بصوت عظيم وأسلم الروح».
قال أحد الأفاضل: ”مَن فينا يذهب ولو إلى النوم، وينام بإرادته كما فعل هو - تبارك اسمه - عندما مات؟ مَن فينا يخلع ملابسه بسهولة ويسر، بمطلق رغبته، كما فعل يسوع عندما خلع جسده؟ من فينا يخرج من باب غرفته عندما يريد، كما فعل سيدنا عندما خرج من هذا العالم وقت أن أراد؟“
ثم ما أعظم هذا التعبير الذي تكرر في الأناجيل الأربعة جميعًا «*أسلم* الروح». فروحه لم يأخذها أحد منه عنوة، بل كما قال له المجد «أضعها أنا من ذاتي» (يوحنا10: 18). نعم لم تؤخذ روحه منه قهرًا، بل بكامل إرادته واختياره قَبِلَ الموت. وبلغة إشعياء 53: 12 «سكب للموت نفسه».​*آيات مصاحبة لموته​*يقول الوحي: ​*«إن يسوع صرخ بصوت عظيم وأسلم الروح. وإذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق إلى اثنين من فوق إلى أسفل. والأرض تزلزلت والصخور تشققت، والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته ودخلوا المدينة المقدسة وظهروا لكثيرين. وأما قائد المئة والذين معه يحرسون يسوع فلما رأوا الزلزلة وما كان خافوا جدا وقالوا حقا كان هذا ابن الله». ​*والعجائب السابقة حدثت من كل اتجاه: من السماء، ومن الأرض، ومن تحت الأرض. وأخيرًا من هيكل الله في أورشليم! ويمكن تقسيمها إلى مجموعتين: 
علامات طبيعية 
علامات روحية​*علامات طبيعية: عودة النور وحدوث الزلزلة​*كانت ظلمة الجلجثة خلال الساعات الثلاث الأخيرة للمسيح فوق الصليب، ظلمة معجزية. وبمجرد أن أسلم الرب يسوع الروح، عاد النور من جديد كما كان. 
وأما عن الزلزلة فقد كانت زلزلة عظيمة إلى درجة أن الصخور نفسها تشققت. وكما أظلمت شمس الطبيعة وهي ترى ”شمس البر“ متألمًا، فقد ترنحت الصخور عندما مات ”صخر الدهور“. 
ومن الجميل أن نتذكر أنه منذ ذلك اليوم وإلى الآن فإن قلوبًا أقسى من الحجر تشققت في توبة حقيقية، وتخلصت من قوة الموت والخطية! ​*علامات روحية: تفتح القبور وانشقاق حجاب الهيكل​*يا لروعة هذه العجيبة. لقد تفتحت القبور التي كانت تضم رفات القديسين، ودخلت في الجثث حياة جديدة! وبعد قيامة ”باكورة الراقدين“، الذي هو ربنا يسوع المسيح، خرج هؤلاء أيضًا من مخادعهم، وظهروا لكثيرين في المدينة المقدسة. ويخبرنا الوحي أن الذين قاموا كانوا كثيرين، وأنهم ظهروا في أورشليم لكثيرين. وهذا معناه أن المسيح بموته كسر شوكة الموت، ووضع الأساس لإبادة ذاك الذي كان ”له سلطان الموت أي إبليس“ (عبرانيين2: 14).
وأما انشقاق الحجاب فنحن نعلم أن قدس الأقداس في هيكل أورشليم كان هو مكان حضور الله الرمزي وسط شعبه. وكان ”الحجاب“ الذي يفصل بين القدس، حيث خدمة الكهنة، وقدس الأقداس حيث مسكن الله الرمزي، تعبيرًا عن عدم السماح للإنسان بالاقتراب من محضر الله. لكن يا للدهشة التي أصابت الكهنة بني هارون عندما انشق الحجاب السميك، دون أن تلمسه يد بشرية، وكأن يد الله هي التي شقته، إذ يوضح الكتاب المقدس أن الحجاب انشق من فوق إلى أسفل!​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*

في بداية خدمة المسيح ليعلن الآب جانبًا عن عظمة ذلك الشخص المجيد، فقد شق السماء له (مرقس 1: 10)، والآن ليعلن رضاه عن عظمة عمله الذي عمله، فقد شق حجاب الهيكل!
ويعلق كتبة البشائر على هذا الأمر بالقول: «وأما قائد المئة والذين معه يحرسون يسوع فلما رأوا الزلزلة وما كان خافوا جدًا وقالوا حقا كان هذا ابن الله». 
لقد كان قائد المئة - المكلف مع فرقته للقيام بحراسة المصلوبين - وثنيًا، لكنه لما رأى جانبًا من تلك الأعاجيب فقد وقف يتأمل في ذلك المصلوب العجيب. كان شاهد عيان لعملية الصلب، وشده يقينًا مسلك ذلك الشخص الفريد. ورأى الظلمة تكسو المشهد لمدة ساعات ثلاث ثم تنسحب. كما أنه سمع عبارات المسيح السبع التي نطق بها من فوق الصليب، وشاهد الوقار والجلال اللذين كانا له طوال فترة الصلب. ولاحظ كيف دخل إلى الموت بإرادته بعد أن صرخ بصوت عظيم، ثم رأى التلال تترنح والصخور تتشقق. ونحن نعلم أن الزلازل على مر التاريخ كانت من أكثر الظواهر الطبيعية التي ترهب الإنسان وتفزعه. لذلك فإن قائد المئة والذين معه، لما رأوا ذلك كله، فقد خرجت من أرواحهم المرتعدة تلك الصرخة الواضحة والمعبرة: «حقًا كان هذا ابن الله» (متى27: 54؛ مرقس15: 39).
يقول البعض أن كلمة ”ابن الله“ في الأصل اليوناني وردت بدون أداة تعريف، وعليه فإنها لا تعني ابن الله بل ابنًا لله، ولكننا نرد عليهم بمنطقهم فنقول إن هذه العبارة أيضًا وردت خالية من أداة النكرة، فلا يصح ترجمتها ”ابنًا لله“. لكن الأكثر من ذلك فإن قادة الأمة استخدموا التعبير ذاته في يوحنا 19: 7 عندما اشتكوا يسوع أمام بيلاطس أنه جعل نفسه ”ابن الله“، بالمعنى الذي نفهمه نحن. ويعلق البشير على ذلك بالقول إن بيلاطس ازداد خوفًا! كل الفارق أن رؤساء الكهنة قالوها في أسلوب تهكمٍ ورفض، بينما قائد المئة والذين معه قالوها بتصديق: «بالحقيقة كان هذا ابن الله»!
ترى عزيزي القارئ هل تقولها أنت أيضًا؟ ثم بأي أسلوب تقولها؟ إن عبارات قائد المئة والذين معه تعلن لنا نصرة المصلوب. فلا يقدر أحد أن يؤمن بلاهوت المسيح إلا بالروح القدس (1كورنثوس 12: 3). وعلى مر التاريخ كثيرون من ألد أعداء المسيح والمسيحية تغيَّروا في لحظة واحدة، وليس من تفسير لذلك سوى عمل روح الله السري في داخل القلوب. فهل لك نصيب في هذا الإيمان الثمين، ”إيمان مختاري الله“، أيها القارئ العزيز؟​*آية قيامته، ثم آيتان مصاحبتان
آية القيامة​*بعد حياة القداسة والكمال، والخير والصلاح التي عاشها المسيح فوق الأرض، رفع فوق الأرض بالصليب لكي يموت نيابة عن الخطاة، ولكنه فعل ما هو أكثر من ذلك، إذ ذاق الموت بنعمة الله، ونزل إلى القبر. لقد رُبط المسيح بوثق الموت المتينة وحباله القوية، ودُفِن. فهل استطاعت تلك القيود الباردة أن تمسك به، كما أمسكت قبلاً بكل من قيدتهم؟ الإجابة كلا، فلقد قام المسيح من الأموات ناقضًا أوجاع الموت، مقطعًا حباله، في ذات اليوم الذي كان قد سبق هو وحدده
فالمسيح ليس فقط مات بكامل إرادته، وعندما أراد وكما حدد، بل أيضا قام بكامل إرادته عندما أراد وكما حدد. فلاعجب أن يعلق الرسول بولس على هذه آية قيامته بالقول: «تعيَّن (تبرهن) ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات» (رومية1: 4). فإقامة المسيح لنفسه من بين الأموات من أقوى الأدلة على لاهوته.
ما زال الموت في نظر الكثيرين عدو مخيف، أمامه تنحني كل الجباه، وتصمت كل الأفواه. لذا سُمى في الكتاب المقدس «ملك الأهوال» (أيوب18: 14). لقد «وضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة، ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة» (عبرانيين 9: 27). من ذا الذي يستطيع أن يهزم ذلك الملك الرهيب، العدو الأول للبشرية؟ إنه ليس مجرد إنسان. صحيح هو إنسان، ولكنه أكثر من ذلك بكثير. وإقامته لنفسه من بين الأموات دلت على أنه هو «الله (الذي) ظهر في الجسد». 
يقول داود في المزمور: «قدامه يجثو كل من ينحدر إلى التراب، وكل من لم يحي نفسه» (مزمور22: 29). وهي عبارة تنطبق يقينًا على كل بني آدم، فقد يستطيع الإنسان أن يميت نفسه، لكن أين هو الإنسان الذي يقدر أن يحيي نفسه؟ لقد صار الحكم على جميع البشر أجرة للخطية التي ارتكبها آدم في الجنة، فقال له الرب: «لأنك تراب، وإلى تراب تعود» (تكوين3: 19). والعجيب أن المسيح نفسه شاركنا في هذا عندما أتى ليحمل عنا عقوبة الخطية، فيقول في المزمور كحامل الخطايا: «إلى تراب الموت تضعني» (مزمور22: 15). ولكن مع أن المسيح شاركنا في الجزء الأول من الآية، وانحدر إلى التراب، ولكن - لأنه كان مختلفًا عنا – لم يشاركنا في بقية الآية، إذ إنه أقام نفسه من الأموات!
والواقع أن هذا هو منتهى العجب، فالموت هو عين الضعف البشري، وإقامة الميت من قبره هو عين القوة الإلهية، فكيف يجتمع التقيضان معًا في شخص واحد؟ كيف يجتمع منتهى الضعف ومنتهى القوة في الوقت ذاته؟ كيف يلتقي الضعف البشري مع القوة الإلهية في الشخص نفسه؟ الإجابة لأن المسيح مع أنه صار إنسانًا، لكنه *لم يكف لحظة عن أن يكون ابن الله الذي ظهر في الجسد.
*​*
آيتان مؤيدتان لقيامته​*نحن نقرأ أقوال المسيح عن إقامته لنفسه، في آيتين وردتا في إنجيل يوحنا؛ الأولى في بداية خدمته، والثانية قرب ختامها.
الآية الأولى كانت بمناسبة تطهير الهيكل في زيارة الرب الأولى لأورشليم بعد خروجه للخدمة، وكانت ردًا من المسيح على اليهود عند طلبهم منه آية تبرهن أنه ابن الله، فقال لهم: «انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه» (يوحنا2: 19). لقد ظنوا أنه يتحدث عن هيكل هيرودس الذي استغرق بناؤه ستًا وأربعين سنة، وأما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده. «فلما قام من الأموات تذكر تلاميذه أنه قال». 
والآية الثانية كانت ضمن حديث الرب الشامل مع اليهود بعد أن شفى الرجل المولود أعمى، ووهبه البصر، فكانت النتيجة أن طردوه خارج المجمع. ولقد تحدث الرب عن خرافه ومحبته لها، وكذلك عن محبته للآب، وكان من ضمن ما قاله في هذا الحديث: «لهذا يحبني الآب، لأني أضع نفسي لآخذها أيضًا. ليس أحد يأخذها (أي نفسي) مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضًا» (يوحنا10: 17).​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


آيات الكتاب تشهد عنه
إن المسيح الذي ظهر في أول العهد الجديد هو نفسه مسيح الكتاب المقدس بعهديه. ومع أن التوراة أساسًا كتاب يهودي، واليهود لا يؤمنون بالمسيح، فإنه كما تحدث العهد الجديد بوضوح عن لاهوت المسيح، كذلك فعلت أسفار العهد القديم
وسنكتفي من العهد القديم بآيتين من نبوة إشعياء أول أسفار الأنبياء، التي تحدثنا عن تطلعات القديسين في التدبير السابق؛ ومن العهد الجديد بآيتين من رسالة رومية، أولى الرسائل، التي تحدثنا عن مجمل الحق المسيحي.

الآية الأولى في إشعياء 7: 14 حيث ترد النبوة عن مولد المسيح العذراوي، ولكن ليس فقط عن هذا الميلاد المعجزي بل أيضا عن اسم المولود العجيب. 
يقول إشعياء: *«وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (إشعياء7: 14).*​*
*وعندما يقول إشعياء: ”ها العذراء“، فكأنه يتطلع بمنظار النبوة عبر القرون والأجيال الممتدة أمامه، ويقول: ها هي. إني أراه ولكن ليس قريبًا، وأبصره ولكن ليس الآن. وقوله ”العذراء“، فالكلمة هنا تدل بحسب الأصل العبري أنه كان يقصد عذراء بذاتها، وليس أي عذراء في إسرائيل، حيث ترد في الأصل معرفة وليس نكرة. هذه العذراء المقصودة بذاتها ستحبل وتلد ابنًا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل. 
والآن، ماذا يعني هذا الاسم ”عمانوئيل“؟
إنه يعني ”الله معنا“.
وللتأكيد على هذا المعنى، وأن هذا ليس مجرد اسم لشخص عادي يدعى عمانوئيل، كما قد يحدث في أيامنا، ولا هو ابن النبي إشعياء كمما ادعى البعض، فإن الأصحاح التالي تحدث عن أرض الرب التي سيغزوها ملك أشور. وفيه يقول النبي، كأنه يستغيث بالمولى صارخًا: «يكون بسط جناحيه ملء عرض بلادك يا عمانوئيل» (إشعياء8: 8). 
إذا فعمانوئيل ليس أحد آخر غير المسيا، الذي الأرض أرضه، والذي «إلى خاصته جاء، وخاصته لم تقبله» (يوحنا1: 11). عمانوئيل هو صاحب الأرض، عمانوئيل هو يهوه الذي يملك الأرض. و”يهوه“ هو مولود العذراء!
أن تحبل العذراء، هذا منتهى العجب! لكن كون الطفل المولود هو ”عمانوئيل“، الله معنا. فهذه آية أروع من أن العذراء تحبل، وكانت هذه الطريقة المعجزية في الميلاد، تليق بمقدم «الكائن على الكل الله المبارك إلى الأبد» (رومية9: 5).
والآية الثانية وردت في إشعياء 9 حيث يقدم النبي اسمًا خماسيًا للمسيا فيقول: ​*«لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنًا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه. ويدعى اسمه عجيبًا مشيرًا إلهًا قديرًا أبًا أبديًا رئيس السلام»​* (إشعياء9: 6).
هنا نقرأ عن ناسوت المسيح عندما يقول النبي: «لأنه يولد لنا ولد». فالذي ولد هو الإنسان، ولكنه أيضا يحدثنا عن لاهوته عندما يقول: «نعطى ابنًا»، فهو كابن الإنسان ولد، وكابن الله أعطي لنا! من ثم يذكر هذا الاسم الخماسي للمسيح، وهذه الخماسية كلها تدل على عظمته وسموه. 
”*ويدعى اسمه عجيبًا*“. ولعل وجه العجب حقًا أنه يجمع في نفسه صفات اللاهوت كلها وصفات الناسوت كلها. كيف؟ هذا سر يفوق العقول. «وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد» (1تيموثاوس3: 16).​*”مشيرًا“:​* وهي صفة من صفات اللاهوت التي تحدث عنها إرميا إذ أشار إلى الرب بالقول «عظيم في المشورة، وقادر في العمل» (إرميا 32: 19). ​*”إلهًا قديرًا“​*وبالعبري ”إيل جيبور“: وإيل هنا هو المقطع الأخير من ”عمانوئيل“.وأما اسم ”إيل جيبور“، فهو عينه الاسم الذي ورد في إشعياء10: 21 وترجم هناك ”الله القدير“. نعم إن أحد أسماء المسيح هو ”الله القدير“. إنه هو الذي يرد عنه في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 1: 3 أنه «ابنه.. وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته». ما أعظم ما تعنيه هذه الكلمة الصغيرة: ”كل الأشياء“! ما لا يحصى من المجرات والنجوم يحملها المسيح بكلمة قدرته! إنه هو الذي يحمل الفلك!​*«أبًا أبديًا»​* أو بكلمات أخرى ”أبو الأبدية“. بمعنى منشئ الأبدية. فهو مصدر الزمن، هو قبل الزمن وبعده أيضًا. ​*«رئيس السلام»:​* هنا نجد التأثير العجيب لحضوره، فهو يأتي بالسلام!

ثم لننتقل إلى آيتين في العهد الجديد، في رسالة رومية:​*الآية الأولى:
«الله بيَّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا»​* (رومية 5: 8). 
آية عظيمة تحدثنا عن محبة الله من نحونا. وماذا كان تعبير تلك المحبة؟ يقول الرسول: «مات المسيح لأجلنا». فموت المسيح إذًا هو مقياس محبة الله! بعبارة أخرى: المسيح هو نفسه الله. 
والآن تفكر عزيزي القارئ في هذا الأمر السامي العجيب: أ يمكن أن تتصور أن الله يحبك؟ يحبك أنت. وإلى أي درجة هو يحبك؟ إلى الدرجة التي فيها يضحي بابنه الوحيد لأجلك؟ 
ترى ما هو صدى هذه المحبة في نفسك؟ أ لعلك تتجاوب معها بالإيمان؟ ليتك تفعل ذلك الآن. ​*الآية الثانية:
«المسيح.. الكائن على الكل إلهًا مباركًا إلى الأبد»​* (رومية 9: 5)
ومع أن الرسول في هذه الآية يؤكد على ناسوت المسيح إذ يقول إنه أتى من إسرائيل حسب الجسد، ولكنه يوضح أنه هو «الكائن على الكل (الله) المبارك إلى الأبد». إنها الأحجية عينها، فهو أتي منهم (بحسب الجسد)، وأما بلاهوته فهم منه، وهو فوق الكل. تمامًا كما قال إنه ذرية داود، كما أنه أصله! (رؤيا22: 16)، وهو ابن داود وفي الوقت نفسه هو ربه! (مزمور 110: 1)، وهو يخرج من يسى من جهة الجسد، وهو ”أصل يسى“ بلاهوته! (إشعياء11: 1، 10).
يقال عن المسيح هنا إنه الله، تمامًا كما قيل عنه ”الله العظيم“ (تيطس 2: 13)، و ”الله القدير“ (إشعياء9: 6)، و ”الله الحقيقي“ (يوحنا الأولى 5: 20)، و ”الله معنا“ (متى 1: 23). له كل المجد.​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


(5) 

المسيح قَبِلَ السجود​
لم يطلب المسيح - لما كان هنا على الأرض - من أحد أن يسجد له، فهو الذي أخلى نفسه بمحض اختياره، آخذًا صورة عبد، وهو الوديع الذي لم يكن يحاول أن يلفت الأنظار إلى نفسه؛ بل عندما أراد الأشرار، سواء في اليهودية أو الجليل، قتله، ترك المكان واجتاز في وسطهم ومضى (متى 12: 14، 15؛ يوحنا8: 59)، وعندما رفضوا قبوله في قرية للسامريين واقترح عليه تلاميذه إبادة تلك القرية، انتهرهما قائلاً: «لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما. لأن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس، بل ليخلص» (لوقا9: 55، 56). نعم إنه لم يفعل مثل إيليا: يأمر بنزول نار السماء لتأكل أعداءه (2ملوك1: 10، 12)، ولا مثل موسى الذي دعا أن تفتح الأرض فاها لتبتلع مقاوميه (عدد16: 28-30)!
كلا، إن المسيح لم يطلب من الناس السجود له، ولكن الآب قال ذلك، والروح القدس قاد إلى ذلك، وهو – تبارك اسمه - قبل ذلك!

وسنقسم حديثنا في هذا الفصل إلى أربعة أفكار هامة تقود كلها إلى النتيجة ذاتها، أن المسيح هو الله:
o أن المسيح هو موضوع سجود جميع الخلائق، ونحن نعلم أن السجود لا يليق إلا بالله وحده لا سواه.
o والمسيح هو موضوع التمجيد، ولقد قال الله: «مجدي لا أعطيه لآخر» (إشعياء 42: 8).
o والمسيح هو موضوع اتكال شعبه. ويعلمنا الكتاب إنه ملعون من يتكل على المخلوق دون الله,
o وإليه تُرفع صلوات المؤمنين والأتقياء. ولا يقدر أن يسمع الصلوات ويستجيبها إلا لله.​*أولاً: المسيح موضوع سجود جميع الخلائق​*نحن نقرأ في الأناجيل عن مناسبات كثيرة فيها قَبِل المسيح - لما كان هنا على الأرض - سجود البشر. 
والمسيح، بحسب *إنجيل متى وحده*، قبل السجود في ثماني مناسبات مختلفة. من يهود وأمم، من رجال ونساء، من فرادى وجماعات، قبل الصليب وبعد القيامة. 
فلقد سجد له المجوس كما أشرنا في الفصل السابق، ونحن نتحدث عن الآيات التي صاحبت مولده. ولم يكن ما فعله المجوس هنا زلة منهم، باعتيار أنه لم يكن عندهم شريعة ولا ناموس، فيلفت النظر أن المجوس، حين رأوا هيرودس الملك مع كل مظاهر السلطان والجاه التي كانت محيطة به، لم يسجدوا له. لكنهم حين رأوا المسيح، أمكنهم من خلال حجاب الاتضاع وستار الفقر، أن يروا مجده. 
وهؤلاء المجوس يذكروننا بحادثة أخرى في آخر حياة المسيح على الأرض، وبالتحديد حين كان معلقًا فوق الصليب، حين قال اللص التائب للمسيح: «اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك» (لوقا23: 42). لقد رأى فيه اللص أنه الملك وهو معلق فوق الصليب، ورأى فيه المجوس أنه ملك اليهود وهو مازال طفلاً. في بداية المسار سجد له هؤلاء المجوس باعتباره الله، وفي نهاية المسار صلى إليه اللص التائب باعتباره الرب!
ولنلاحظ دقة الوحي هنا في وصف سجودهم، فيقول: «وأتوا إلى البيت، ورأوا الصبي مع مريم أمه. *فخروا وسجدوا له*. ثم فتحوا له كنوزهم» (متى2: 11). وتعبير ”الصبي وأمه“ يتكرر 5 مرات، ولا مرة يقول الأم وطفلها. فهو وُلد ليكون الأول. إذ يقول الرسول عنه: «لكي يكون هو متقدمًا في كل شيء» (كولوسي1: 18). وواضح من كلام البشير أن المجوس «خروا وسجدوا (ليس لهم) بل له» فالسجود له وحده. 
ويا له من إيمان عظيم، اخترق ما تراه العين البشرية، ليرى ما لا يمكن لغير الإيمان أن يراه! يرى في الطفل الصغير ملك المجد، ورب الكون، فيسجد له! ويرى في المصلوب ملك الوجود ومخلص البشرية، فيصلي له. وأريد أن أقول إننا اليوم عندنا من الأدلة أضعاف ما كان عند المجوس قديمًا، أو اللص التائب من بعدهم؟ فهل نعمل مثلما عمل المجوس فنسجد له سجود الحب؟ وهل نتكل عليه اتكال القلب، ويكون لنا الإيمان الذي يخلِّص؟!
ثم نقرأ مرة ثانية على السجود للمسيح من الأبرص الذي طهره المسيح وشفاه. لقد وثق هذا الأبرص في قدرة المسيح على شفائه، ولا يوجد من يشفي من البرص غير الله. ولهذا فإن هذا الرجل أول ما جاء للمسيح *سجد له* قبل أن يطلب منه أي شيء. وسجود الأبرص للمسيح، وقبول المسيح هذا السجود منه، له دلالة هامة. ففي أصحاح4، قبل موعظة الجبل مباشرة، رفض المسيح في التجربة تقديم السجود للشيطان، الذي وعده أن يعطيه في المقابل كل ممالك العالم. والمسيح رفض السجود لليطان ليس لأنه شيطان، بل «لأنه مكتوب* للرب إلهك تسجد*، وإياه وحده تعبد» (متى4: 10)؛ وفي هذا الأصحاح، وبعد الموعظة مباشرة، قبل هو نفسه السجود من هذا الرجل الأبرص. أ ليس لهذا مدلول هام؟ 
ثم نقرأ في متى 9 عن رئيس مجمع اليهود، كيف أتى ليسوع وسجد له، وطلب منه أن يأتي معه ليقيم ابنته من الموت، وهو ما حدث فعلاً. ومن ذا الذي يقيم الموتى إلا الله وحده؟ فلا عجب أن يسجد رئيس المجمع له.
ثم نقرأ في متى 14: 32و33 أن «الذين في السفينة جاءوا *وسجدوا له* قائلين بالحقيقة *أنت ابن الله*». قالوا ذلك بعد أن شاهدوا، لا معجزة واحدة، بل أربع معجزات عجيبة، لا يقدر على فعل واحدة منها سوى الله، ولقد سبق أن تأملنا فيها في الفصل الثاني ”أعمال المسيح قالت“.
ومرة خامسة قبل المسيح السجود من المرأة الكنعانية في متى 15: 25 ولقد أثبت المسيح لاهوته، عندما أثبت أنه الأقوى من الشيطان القوي، وليس أقوى من الشيطان سوى من خلقه (قارن مع كولوسي 1: 16). ولقد أمكن للرب له المجد أن يخرج الشيطان من ابنة هذه المرأة بكلمة واحدة قالها، رغم أنه كان بعيدًا عن الفتاة المسكونة بالشيطان، وذلك لأنه هو الله الذي لا يتحيز بحدود المكان أو الزمان. 
ومرة سادسة قبل المسيح السجود من أم ابني زبدي، إذ أتت *وسجدت له* قبل أن تقدم طلبها له في متى 20: 20
ثم نقرأ بعد قيامة المسيح من الأموات عن مناسبتين فيهما قدم التلاميذ سجودهم للمسيح. فيقول متى البشير عن المرأتين اللتين ذهبتا إلى القبر في صباح يوم القيامة: «فتقدمتا وأمسكتا بقدميه، *وسجدتا له*». فالمرأتان لم تقولا كلمة واحدة، لأن سجودهما له أعفاهما عن الكلام. لقد أمسكتا بقدمي يسوع وبهذا أظهرتا له الاعتبار العظيم مع المحبة الشديدة له. وفي مقابل ذلك نالتا برهانًا جديدًا على أن ما رأتاه لم يكن وهمًا ولا خيالاً، بل كان جسد يسوع المقام فعلاً.
والتلاميذ إن كان قد سبق لهم السجود للمسيح قبل الصليب، أما الآن، فبعد قيامته من الأموات، صار لسجودهم مذاق جديد. لكأن هاتين المرأتين قالتا، في قلبيهما، بلغة بني قورح: «لأنه هو سيدك، فاسجدي له» (مزمور45: 11).
والمرة الأخيرة عندما نقرأ عن ظهور المسيح لعدد كبير من التلاميذ، ويقول البشير: «ولما رأوه *سجدوا له*، ولكن بعضهم شكوا» (متى 28: 17). هذه هي المرة الثامنة في الإنجيل التي فيها يقدم السجود للمسيح من المؤمنين به، والمرة الثانية بعد قيامته له المجد من الأموات. وسوف نعود لهذا الأمر بعد قليل.
وإنجيل يوحنا يتضمن مناسبة واحدة قُدِّم فيها السجود للمسيح، لكن هذه الحادثة لها جمالها الأخاذ، وأعني بها تلك المرة التي سجد فيها الرجل الذي كان أعمى فأعطاه الرب نعمة البصر، بحسب إنجيل يوحنا 9. والحقيقة إن ما عمله المسيح مع هذا الرجل، يعتبر أحد الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح، وهو موضوع إنجيل يوحنا الرئيس. فالله خلق الإنسان في البداية من الطين (انظر أيوب33: 6)، وها المسيح، بوضعه الطين على عيني الأعمى، كأنه يكمل ما نقص من خلقة ذلك الرجل!
إذًا فلقد كان عمانوئيل، الرب الشافي، وسطهم، وسبق له أن فتح أعين عميان كثيرين، لكن كانت الأمة كلها بالأسف في حالة العمى الروحي فلم تبصر شافيها ولا فاديها الذي أتى لنجدتهم. على العكس من ذلك، كان إدراك الرجل الذي كان أعمى فأبصر يزداد: فأولاً عرف أنه ”إنسان يقال له يسوع“ (ع 11)؛ ثم سرعان ما نما في النعمة والمعرفة، وأدرك أنه ”نبي“ (ع 17)؛ ثم أدرك ثالثًا أنه ”من الله“ (ع33). على أن معرفة المسيح أنه ”ابن الله“ كان يستلزم إعلانًا مباشرًا من المسيح، وهو ما فعله المسيح معه فعلاً، إذ وجد الإخلاص متوفرًا. 
وعندما تمسّك ذلك الرجل بالولاء للمسيح فقد طرده اليهود خارج المجمع، جردوه من انتسابه الوطني، واعتبروه كجسم غريب فلفظوه، وهو عين ما يحدث مع الكثيرين حتى يومنا هذا. على أن المسيح التقاه في الخارج وسأله: «أ تؤمن *بابن الله*؟ أجابه ذاك: من هو يا سيد لأومن به؟ قال له يسوع: قد رأيته، والذي يتكلم معك هو هو. فقال: أومن يا سيد. *وسجد له*» (ع35-38).
لقد خسر صاحبنا مكانًا يمكنه أن يقترب فيه، لكي يسجد سجودًا طقسيًا، لكنه وجد شخصًا يمكنه عنده أن يسجد السجود الحقيقي. ونلاحظ أن ذلك الرجل لم يسجد أمام ”إنسان يقال له يسوع“، كما أنه لنبي أيضًا لم يسجد، ولكن لما عرف أن المسيح هو ابن الله فقد سجد له!
ذكرنا أن التلاميذ ليس فقط قبل الصليب، بل أيضًا بعد القيامة من الأموات سجدوا للمسيح. ونلاحظ أن المسيح بحسب مرقس 16: 14 وبخ عدم إيمان تلاميذه، لكننا لا نقرأ في أي مكان أنه وبخهم على سجودهم له. كما أنه وبخ توما على عدم إيمانه بقيامته (بحسب يوحنا 20: 27)، ولكن لما قال له توما: ”ربي وإلهي“ وهي الألقاب التي لا ينبغي أن تقال سوى لله، فإن المسيح لم يوبخه على تجديف قاله، بل قبل منه اللقبين، فهو فعلا ربه وإلهه، بل هو ربنا وإلهنا، كما يشهد عنه ”كل الكتاب“. 
ثم بعد الأناجيل تأتي الرسائل وسفر الرؤيا لتواصل الحديث عن ذلك المجد الذي يخص الله دون سواه، فتحدثنا إنه لا بد أن يأتي اليوم الذي فيه كل الخلائق، بشرية كانت أم ملائكية، أم جهنمية، ستسجد له. فيخبرنا كاتب العبرانيين أنه سيأتي اليوم عن قريب الذي فيه ستجثو للمسيح كل الملائكة. فهذا هو كلام الوحي الصريح في افتتاحية الرسالة: «عند دخول البكر إلى العالم (مرة ثانية) يقول ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله» (عبرانيين 1: 6). وهذه الآية مقتبسة من مزمور 97: 1و7 حيث ترد هناك عن الرب (يهوه) الملك، فيقول: «الرب قد ملك.. اسجدوا له يا جميع الآلهة». فيقتبسها كاتب العبرانيين مطبقًا إياها على المسيح ابن الله.
لكن ليس الملائكة فقط، بل كما يقول الرسول بولس إنه سوف: «تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة من في السماء، ومن على الأرض، ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب» (فيلبي2: 10و11). 
وحسن أن نعلم أن الآية الأخيرة اقتبسها الرسول بولس من نبوة إشعياء حيث يقول الرب: «أنا الله وليس آخر. بذاتي أقسمت، خرج من فمي الصدق، كلمة لا ترجع، إنه لي تجثو كل ركبة، يحلف كل لسان (إشعياء 45: 22و23). المتكلم بحسب إشعياء هو الله، ويؤكد أنه له ستجثو كل ركبة، فيقتبسها الرسول بولس مطبقًا إياها على الرب يسوع المسيح، مما يبرهن على أمرين: أولهما أن المسيح هو الله، وثانيهما أنه لن يفلت أحد من السجود لابن الله!
والآن ما المدلول الذي نخرج به من أن المسيح قبل السجود مرات عديدة، وأنه سيأتي الوقت عن قريب وسيجثو له الجميع. الإجابة الوحيدة المنطقية على ذلك، باعتبار أن السجود هو مجد خاص بالله وحده، ولا ينبغي إطلاقًا أن نقدمه للمخلوق مهما كان، أن المسيح هو الله. في العهد القديم قال الله: «مجدي لا أعطيه لآخر». ولذلك فإن كل الأمناء رفضوا مطلقًا أن يقدم السجود لهم، فالرسول بطرس رفض سجود كرنيليوس له، قائلا: ”أنا أيضًا إنسان“ (أعمال10: 25و26)، والرسولان بولس وبرنابا رفضا تقديم الذبائح لهما، لأنهما بشر تحت الآلام نظير من كانوا يريدون أن يذبحوا لهما (أعمال14: 13-15)، والملاك رفض سجود يوحنا في جزيرة بطمس لأنه أيضًا عبد (رؤيا19: 9و10؛ 22: 8و9). 
وفي مفارقة مع كل هؤلاء قبل المسيح السجود، لأنه هو الرب، وهو الله. ​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


ثانيًا: المسيح هو موضوع الإكرام والتمجيد في الأرض وفي السماء: 
عندما تحدثت المرأة السامرية مع الرب يسوع عن السجود، حدثها عن السجود الحقيقي للآب بالروح والحق. فماذا عن الابن؟ هل يقدم المؤمنون السجود له أيضًا؟ الإجابة نجدها في الأصحاح التالي، عندما قال المسيح لليهود: «لكي يُكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله» (يوحنا5: 23).
ولذلك فلا عجب أن نجد سجود المفديين في السماء موجه إلى الآب والابن، أو بلغة الكتاب للجالس على العرش وللحمل (رؤيا5: 13). وسوف نعود بعد قليل لهذه النقطة.
وبعد القيامة ظهر الرب للتلاميذ وهم مجتمعين، على نحو ما يخبرنا به البشير يوحنا. ظهر لهم في المرة الأولى، ولم يكن توما الرسول معهم. فلما أخبره زملاؤه الرسل بأن المسيح قام من الأموات، وأنهم رأوه، قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ لاَ أُومِنْ» (يوحنا20: 25). ويستطرد البشير قائلا: «وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». واتجه الرب فورًا إلى توما بالقول: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً». أَجَابَ تُومَا وقال له: ”رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي“. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا». 
بعض المزوِّرين، ليتحاشوا هذا الكلام الصريح الذي فيه قال واحد من التلاميذ للمسيح إنه ربه وإلهه، قالوا إن توما وقد أخذ بالمفاجأة، كيف عرف المسيح ما قاله، رغم عدم وجود المسيح معهم عندما نطق بهذه الكلمات، فإنه هتف قائلا: ”يا إلهي“، كما تفعل نحن أحيانا عندما نقابل شيئًا مدهشًا وعجيبًا!
وللرد على ذلك نقول أولاً إن معرفة المسيح لما حصل، رغم عدم وجوده مع التلاميذ، يؤكد لنا أنه هو الحاضر الغائب، الذي لا تراه عيوننا لكنه هو يرانا ويسمعنا. وهذه واحدة من صفات اللاهوت لا يشاركه فيه سواه. 
وثانيًا: كان اليهود يتحاشون تمامًا استخدام اسم الجلالة في نطقهم العادي، فهم ليسوا نظيرنا الآن ينطقون باسم الله في كل مناسبة وفي غير مناسبة، بل إذ كانوا يوقرون اسم الله كانوا يستبدلونه ما أمكنهم بغيره من المسميات، مثل تعبير ”ملكوت السماوات“ بدلاً من التعبير ”ملكوت الله“، والقول ”أخطأت إلى السماء“ بدلاً من ”أخطأت إلى الله“ (لوقا15: 18)، وأيضًا قولهم للمسيح: ”هل أنت ابن المبارك“؟ بدلاً من قولهم: ”هل أنت ابن الله؟“، وهكذا. ومع أننا كثيرًا ما نستعمل التعبير يا إلهي اليوم للتعبير عن الدهشة، لكن لا يوجد أدنى دليل تاريخي على الإطلاق في أن اليهود كانوا معتادين على استخدام هذا اللفظ كتعبير عن التعجب.
وثالثًا: النص لا يدعنا نذهب إلى هذا الاستنتاج مطلقًا، فالنص يقول: «أجاب توما وقال له: ربي وإلهي». فليس أن توما قال ربي وإلهي، بل ”قال له“، أي قال هذا للمسيح. 
وليس توما وحده الذي اعتبر أن الرب يسوع ربه وأنه هو عبده، بل جميع الرسل، فيقول بولس: «بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح» (رومية 1: 1)، ويقول أيضًا: «بولس وتموثاوس عبدا يسوع المسيح» (فيلبي1: 1). والرسول يعقوب يكتب قائلاً: يعقوب عبد الله والرب يسوع المسيح» (يعقوب1: 1). وكذلك فعل الرسول بطرس إذ كتب يقول: «سمعان بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح ورسوله» (2بطرس1: 1). وكذلك أيضًا يهوذا إذ كتب قائلاً: «يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح» (يهوذا 1). وكما فعل الرسل هكذا فعل باقي المؤمنين، فنقرأ عن أبفراس: «يسلم عليكم أبفراس الذي هو منكم، عبد للمسيح، مجاهد كل حين لأجلكم بالصلوات» (كولوسي4: 12). وقيل عن باقي المؤمنين: «لأن من دعي في الرب وهو عبد فهو عتيق الرب، كذلك أيضًا الحر المدعو هو عبد للمسيح. قد اشتريتم بثمن، فلا تصيروا عبيدًا للناس» (1كورنثوس7: 22، 23). والعبارة الأخيرة تؤكد لنا أن المسيح ليس واحدًا من الناس.​*المسيح موضوع الحب والتسبيح:​*إن كل المؤمنين يحبون المسيح. كيف لا وهو قد أحبنا أولاً (1يوحنا4: 19). ولهذا الأمر، الذي قد لا يفكر فيه الكثيرون، أهمية قصوى. وتَرِد في الوحي آيتان في منتهى الأهمية، إذا وضعناهما جنبًا إلى جنب، يتضح لنا المعنى الهام المتضمن فيهما. يقول الرسول: «النعمة مع جميع الذين* يحبون* ربنا يسوع المسيح في عدم فساد» (أفسس6: 24)؛ بينما يقول «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ *لاَ يُحِبُّ* الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ فَلْيَكُنْ أَنَاثِيمَا (وهي كلمة أرامية تعني محرومًا من البركة وملعونًا)» (1كورنثوس 16: 22). هكذا إلى هذا الحد! المحبة له تجلب كل البركات، وعدم المحبة له (ولا يقول البغضة له)، تحرم من كل بركة، بل وتجلب اللعنة!

*المسيح موضوع تمجيد شعبه
*وعن تمجيد الرب يسوع نقرأ قول الرسول: «لِكَيْ يَتَمَجَّدَ اسْمُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فِيكُمْ، وَأَنْتُمْ فِيهِ، بِنِعْمَةِ إِلَهِنَا وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ» (2تسالونيكي 1: 12).
وفي سفر الرؤيا نقرأ عن مناسبات كثيرة فيها يقدم التمجيد للمسيح.
فيقول الرائي عن المسيح: «له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين آمين» (رؤيا1: 6).
ويقول أيضًا: «وَلَمَّا أَخَذَ السِّفْرَ خَرَّتِ الأَرْبَعَةُ الْحَيَوَانَاتُ وَالأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ شَيْخاً أَمَامَ الْحَمَلِ، وَلَهُمْ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ قِيثَارَاتٌ وَجَامَاتٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مَمْلُوَّةٌ بَخُوراً هِيَ صَلَوَاتُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ. وَهُمْ يَتَرَنَّمُونَ تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً قَائِلِينَ: «مُسْتَحِقٌّ أَنْتَ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ السِّفْرَ وَتَفْتَحَ خُتُومَهُ، *لأَنَّكَ ذُبِحْتَ وَاشْتَرَيْتَنَا* لِلَّهِ بِدَمِكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَبِيلَةٍ وَلِسَانٍ وَشَعْبٍ وَأُمَّةٍ، وَجَعَلْتَنَا لِإِلَهِنَا مُلُوكاً وَكَهَنَةً، فَسَنَمْلِكُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ» (رؤيا 5: 8-10). 
وليس المفديين وحدهم بل الملائكة جميعهم أيضًا، وكذلك كل الخليقة ستتحد في تسبيح المسيح فيقول الرائي: «وَنَظَرْتُ وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ مَلاَئِكَةٍ كَثِيرِينَ حَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ وَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ وَالشُّيُوخِ، وَكَانَ عَدَدُهُمْ رَبَوَاتِ رَبَوَاتٍ وَأُلُوفَ أُلُوفٍ، قَائِلِينَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «*مُسْتَحِقٌّ هُوَ الْحَمَلُ الْمَذْبُوحُ* أَنْ يَأْخُذَ الْقُدْرَةَ وَالْغِنَى وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْمَجْدَ وَالْبَرَكَةَ». *وَكُلُّ خَلِيقَةٍ مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ وَتَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، وَمَا عَلَى الْبَحْرِ، كُلُّ مَا فِيهَا،* سَمِعْتُهَا قَائِلَةً: «لِلْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَلِلْحَمَلِ الْبَرَكَةُ وَالْكَرَامَةُ وَالْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ» (رؤيا5: 11-13). والعبارة الأخيرة تعني أن التسبيح ذاته الذي يُقدَّم للجالس على العرش (أي الله) هو الذي يقدم للحمل (أي المسيح). فكيف يمكن أن يكون هذا إن لم يكن المسيح هو الله؟ 
ومرة أخرى نقرأ في رؤيا 7: 10 -17 «وَهُمْ يَصْرُخُونَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «الْخَلاَصُ لإِلَهِنَا الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَلِلْحَمَلِ». وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ كَانُوا وَاقِفِينَ حَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ وَالشُّيُوخِ وَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ الأَرْبَعَةِ، وَخَرُّوا أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ وَسَجَدُوا لِلَّهِ قَائِلِينَ: «آمِينَ! الْبَرَكَةُ وَالْمَجْدُ وَالْحِكْمَةُ وَالشُّكْرُ وَالْكَرَامَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ وَالْقُوَّةُ لإِلَهِنَا إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ» وَسَأَلَنِي وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ: «هَؤُلاَءِ الْمُتَسَرْبِلُونَ بِالثِّيَابِ الْبِيضِ، مَنْ هُمْ وَمِنْ أَيْنَ أَتُوا؟» فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ». فَقَالَ لِي: «هَؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ أَتُوا مِنَ الضِّيقَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ، وَقَدْ غَسَّلُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ وَبَيَّضُوهَا فِي دَمِ الْحَمَلِ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ هُمْ أَمَامَ عَرْشِ اللهِ وَيَخْدِمُونَهُ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً فِي هَيْكَلِهِ، وَالْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يَحِلُّ فَوْقَهُمْ. لَنْ يَجُوعُوا بَعْدُ وَلَنْ يَعْطَشُوا بَعْدُ وَلاَ تَقَعُ عَلَيْهِمِ الشَّمْسُ وَلاَ شَيْءٌ مِنَ الْحَرِّ، لأَنَّ الْحَمَلَ الَّذِي فِي وَسَطِ الْعَرْشِ يَرْعَاهُمْ، وَيَقْتَادُهُمْ إِلَى يَنَابِيعِ مَاءٍ حَيَّةٍ، وَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ».​نلاحظ في النص السابق أن العدد العاشر يذكر أن العرش هو عرش الله، إذ يقول في ع10 ”إلهنا الجالس على العرش“، لكن في ع17 يذكر أن الحمل هو الذي ”في وسط العرش“. مما يدل على أن المسيح (الحمل) ليس شخصًا آخر بخلاف الله.
وعن هذا الأمر أيضًا، نقرأ قول الرائي: «وَأَرَانِي نَهْراً صَافِياً مِنْ مَاءِ حَيَاةٍ لاَمِعاً كَبَلُّورٍ خَارِجاً مِنْ عَرْشِ اللهِ وَالْحَمَلِ» (رؤ22: 1). لاحظ أنه لا يوجد في السماء عرشان، بل عرش واحد، وهذا أمر مفهوم جيدا لكل إنسان عاقل يؤمن بوجود الله. وطبعًا لا يجلس على العرش الواحد شخصان مختلفان، بل شخص واحد، لأن الله واحد. وهو ما قاله المسيح لليهود «أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا10: 30). 
ونقرأ أيضًا: «وَعَرْشُ اللهِ وَالْحَمَلِ يَكُونُ فِيهَا، وَعَبِيدُهُ يَخْدِمُونَهُ» (رؤيا22: 3). ونلاحظ في الآية الأخيرة أنه لا يقول يخدمونهما، بل يخدمونه. قواعد اللغة ترجع الضمير إلى آخر اسم في الجملة، فإذا اتبعنا قواعد اللغة، فإن الخدمة تكون منسوبة للحمل، وفي هذه الحالة يكون ”الحمل“، أي الرب يسوع المسيح هو هدف العبادة، مما يدل على أنه الله، لأنه «للرب إلهك تسجد، وإياه وحده تعبد (أي تخدم)» (متى4: 6). ولكن الفهم الروحي يعيد الضمير في الجملة إلى ”الله والحمل“، وذلك لسبب بسيط قاله المسيح وذكرناه قبلا: «أنا والآب واحد». وفي الحالتين نصل إلى النتيجة نفسها أن المسيح هو الله؟
وأيضا نقرأ: «وَلَمْ أَرَ فِيهَا (أي في المدينة السماوية) هَيْكَلاً، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ اللهَ الْقَادِرَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ هُوَ وَالْحَمَلُ هَيْكَلُهَا» (رؤيا21: 22)، ولا يقول إنهما هيكلاها، ومرة أخرى نقول إن هذا يدل على وحدة الجوهر بين الآب والابن، لأن الآب والابن واحد (يوحنا10: 30).


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


ثالثًا: هو موضوع إيمان شعبه واتكالهم. 
قال الرب لتلاميذه في العلية في ليلة آلامه: «أنتم تؤمنون بالله *فآمنوا بى*» (يوحنا14: 1). لاحظ أن الرب لم يقل أنتم تؤمنون بالله، وأطلب منكم أن تؤمنوا بي أيضًا، كما لو كان هناك شخصان يجب أن نؤمن بهما، أو أن إيماننا المسيحى مبني على أمرين متميزين. كلا، بل «أنتم تؤمنون بالله، فآمنوا بي*». أ لا يعني هذا بكل وضوح أنه هو الله ؟!
ونلاحظ أن سجان فيلبي عندما سأل بولس وسيلا عما ينبغي أن يفعل لكي يخلص، أجاباه قائلين: «آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك» (أعمال 16: 30، 31). ما أعظم هذا! مجرد الإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح يأتي بالخلاص للشخص، ولأهل بيته. لكن التعليق الذي يكتبه لوقا الطبيب الحبيب لافت للنظر، إذ يقول عن السجان: «وتهلل مع جميع أهل بيته، إذ كان قد *آمن بالله» *(أعمال 16: 34). ومن هذا أيضًا يتضح لنا أن المسيح هو الله.
وما أكثر البركات التي تصير لنا عندما نؤمن بالمسيح ربًا ومخلصًا؟ يقول الرسول بطرس: «له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من *يؤمن *به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا» (أعمال 10: 43). مرة أخرى نقول: *ما أعجب هذا! مجرد الإيمان بالرب يسوع يمتع النفس بغفران جميع الخطايا، وهذه هي شهادة، لا واحد من الأنبياء ولا مجموعة منهم، بل جميع الأنبياء!*​*
*وإن كان الرسول بطرس ذكر هنا أن غفران الخطايا يناله المؤمن ”باسمه“، إلا أننا من باقي أجزاء الوحي نعرف أن في هذا الاسم الكريم، اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح، ينال المؤمن العديد من البركات:
1- *غفران الخطايا:* «كتبت إليكم أيها الأولاد لأنه قد غفرت لكم الخطايا *من أجل اسمه* (اسم المسيح)» (1يوحنا 2: 12).
2- *الخلاص*: «لأن ليس *اسم آخر* (خلاف اسم المسيح) تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص» (أعمال 4: 12).
3- *الحياة الأبدية*: «آيات أخر كثيرة عملها يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب، وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسح ابن الله، ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم *حياة باسمه*» (يوحنا 20: 31).
4- *يهب الشفاء، وتجرى به القوات*: «فقال بطرس (للرجل الأعرج) .. باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري قم وامش .. ففي الحال تشددت رجلاه وكعباه .. وصار يمشي» (أعمال3: 6-8). ويعلق الرسول بطرس على ذلك بالقول: «بالإيمان باسمه (يسوع) شدد اسمه هذا الذي تنظرونه وتعرفونه.. أعطاه الصحة أمام جميعكم» (أعمال3: 16). وفي صلاة التلاميذ قالوا لله: «بِمَدِّ يَدِكَ لِلشِّفَاءِ وَلْتُجْرَ آيَاتٌ وَعَجَائِبُ بِاسْمِ فَتَاكَ الْقُدُّوسِ يَسُوعَ» (أعمال4: 30).
5- *يهب النعمة*: «يسوع المسيح ربنا، الذي به، *لأجل اسمه*، قبلنا نعمة ورسالة لإطاعة الإيمان» (رومية 1: 4و5).
6- *وإلى هذا الاسم الكريم يجتمع القديسون*. قال المسيح: «لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة* باسمي* فهناك أكون في وسطهم» (متى 18: 20).
7- وبهذا الاسم الكريم *يرفع المؤمنون صلواتهم، فيستجيب الآب لهم*: فيقول المسيح: «وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذَلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالاِبْنِ. إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئاً* بِاسْمِي* فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ» (يوحنا14: 13و14). وأيضًا: «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ* بِاسْمِي* يُعْطِيكُمْ. إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً» (يوحنا16: 23و24). 
لو كان المسيح مجرد إنسان، أ كان يمكن أن ترتبط باسمه كل هذه البركات العظمى والثمينة؟ 
والمسيح هو موضوع إيمان شعبه واتكالهم، ونعلم أنه لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد إنسان هو موضوع إيمان وأساس اتكال جماهير المؤمنين، فهذا مجد يخص الله وحده فقط. ويعلمنا الكتاب أنه «ملعون من يتكل على ذراع بشر» (إرميا17: 5)، وأيضًا «لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء ولا على ابن آدم حيث لا خلاص عنده» (مزمور146: 3). لكن من الجانب الآخر يقول: «مبارك الرجل الذي يتكل على الرب (يهوه)، وكان الرب متكله» (إرميا 17: 7). إذًا فبينما يمنع الوحي الكريم وضع الثقة في البشر، فإنه يحرضنا على وضع الثقة كلها في الله. ويؤكد الوحي بالوضوح عينه أن الإيمان بابن الله له بركات كثيرة، فيقول داود في المزمور الثاني: «قبلوا الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق، لأنه عن قليل يتقد غضبه. طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه» (مزمور2: 12). ويقول النبي إشعياء: «هأنذا أوسس في صهيون حجرًا، حجر امتحان، حجر زاوية كريمًا أساسًا مؤسسًا، من آمن لا يهرب» (إشعياء28: 16)، فيقتبسها الرسول بطرس مطبقًا إياها على المسيح إذ يقول: «الذي يؤمن به لن يخزى» (1بطرس2: 6). 
ولذلك، وبالنظر إلى كل ما سبق، لا عجب إطلاقًا أن قال الرسول بولس: «*أرجو في الرب يسوع.. وأثق بالرب*» (فيلبي2: 19، 24). ​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


رابعًا: إليه تُرفع الصلوات، وهو يستجيبها
نلاحظ أن الكتاب المقدس يحذرنا من أن نتقدم بصلواتنا إلى أي مخلوق، سواء كان قديسًا من البشر أو الملائكة. ومع ذلك سنجد الآن أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن نرفع صلواتنا للمسيح، وأنه هو الذي يستجيبها
فمرات عديدة قُدِّمت الصلوات للرب يسوع. 
1- الرسل عند اختيار متياس الرسول، وجهوا صلاتهم للرب يسوع قائلين: «أيها الرب العارف قلوب الجميع، عيِّن أنت من هذين الاثنين أيًا اخترته» (أعمال1: 24). ومن البشائر نعرف أن الذي كان يعين الرسل (مرقس3: 13-19)، ويدعوهم (متى10: 1، 5)، ويختارهم (لوقا6: 13-16) هو المسيح. ثم إن الرب يسوع بحسب القرينة في سفر الأعمال أصحاح1 هو الرب يسوع (ع21).
2 - الشهيد استفانوس، شهيد المسيحية الأول، لحظة رقاده، وكان ممتلئًا من الروح القدس، صلى للرب يسوع قائلاً: «*أيها الرب يسوع* اقبل روحي». مما يدل على إيمانه أن المسيح يقدر أن يسمع صلاته، وعنده القدرة على قبول روحه لحظة رقاده. ثم جثا على ركبتيه وصرخ بصوت عظيم: «*يا رب* لا تقم لهم هذه الخطية» (أعمال7: 59و60).
1- في أعمال 8: 24 قال بطرس لسيمون الساحر: «*اطلب إلى الرب* عسى أن يغفر لك فكر قلبك». والرب بحسب ع16 من الأصحاح ذاته هو الرب يسوع.
2- ثم هو هدف دعاء القديسين من البداية، وهو يسمع الدعاء، فيرد قول حنانيا للرب من جهة شاول الطرسوسي: «وههنا له سلطان من قبل رؤساء الكهنة أن يوثق جميع الذين *يدعون باسمك*» (أعمال 9: 14). والرب بحسب قرينة الفصل هو المسيح (قارن ع5، 6، 17 ولا سيما ع21).
3- يقول الرسول بولس «كل من *يدعو باسم الرب* يخلص». وهذه الآية مقتبسة من يوئيل 2: 32 حيث ترد عن الرب ”يهوه“، فيقول يوئيل النبي: «ويكون أن كل من يدعو باسم الرب (يهوه) ينجو». ولقد اقتبسها الرسول بطرس في أعمال 2: 21 وواضح من القرنية أنه يطبقها على المسيح. ثم اقتبسها الرسول بولس في رسالة رومية، وواضح أنها لا تنطبق هناك سوى على الرب يسوع المسيح (رومية10: 9- 13).
4- يكتب الرسول بولس للمؤمنين في كورنثوس قائلاً: «إلى كنيسة الله .. المدعوين قديسين، مع جميع الذين يدعون باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح في كل مكان» (1كورنثوس1: 2). والمعروف أن المؤمنين من بدء الزمان يدعون باسم الرب ”يهوه“، حيث نقرأ حينئذ ابتدئ أن يدعى باسم الرب» (تكوين 4: 26)، ولكن هنا نقرأ عن الدعاء باسم الرب يسوع المسيح، مما يدل على أن جموع المسيحيين، ومن بداية المسيحية، كانوا معتادين على الدعاء باسم الرب يسوع، وعلى الصلاة له. الأمر الذي يعني أن المسيح هو الله. 
5- قال الرسول بولس عن الشوكة التي في الجسد والتي أعطيت له: «من جهة هذا تضرعت *إلى الرب* ثلاث مرات أن يفارقني، فقال لي تكفيك نعمتي، *لأن قوتي* في الضعف تكمل. فبكل سرور أفتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل عليَّ* قوة المسيح*» (2كورنثوس12: 8و 9). واضح أن الرب الذي تضرع إليه الرسول هو المسيح، فلقد قال له: ”قوتي في الضعف تكمل“، وتحقق له ذلك إذ حلت عليه ”قوة المسيح“. مما يدل على أن الرب الذي صلى له هو المسيح.
6- الرسول بولس قدم صلاة موجهًا صلاته للمسيح مقرونًا بالآب، فيقول: «وربنا يسوع المسيح نفسه، والله أبونا يعزي قلوبكم، ويثبتكم في كل كلام وعمل صالح» (2تسالونيكي2: 16و17). ولاحظ أنه بعد أن وجه الكلام إلى الرب يسوع وإلى الله الآب، لم يستخدم صيغة المثنى بل المفرد، فلم يقل ”يعزيان“، بل ”يعزي قلوبكم“؛ وذلك لاتحاد الجوهر، رغم تعدد الأقانيم في اللاهوت الأقدس. 
7- يوجه الرسول بولس الشكر للرب يسوع قائلاً: «وأنا أشكر المسيح يسوع ربنا، الذي قواني، أنه حسبني أمينًا إذ جعلني للخدمة» (1تيموثاوس1: 12).
8- يقول الرسول يوحنا: «كَتَبْتُ هَذَا إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لَكُمْ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلِكَيْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الثِّقَةُ الَّتِي لَنَا عِنْدَهُ: أَنَّهُ إِنْ طَلَبْنَا شَيْئاً حَسَبَ مَشِيئَتِهِ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا. وَإِنْ كُنَّا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ مَهْمَا طَلَبْنَا يَسْمَعُ لَنَا، نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لَنَا الطِّلْبَاتِ الَّتِي طَلَبْنَاهَا مِنْهُ» (1يوحنا5: 13-15). الضمير في العبارات السابقة كلها يعود على ابن الله، الذي هو المسيح مما يدل على ضرورة موافقة صلواتنا لمشيئته، وأنه هو الذي يسمع لنا، وثالثا أننا نطلب منه، بمعنى أننا نوجِّه الصلوات للمسيح ابن الله.
9- يُختم العهد الجديد بنداء ودعاء للرب يسوع، إذ يقول يوحنا الرائي بلسان كل القديسين: «آمين تعال أيها الرب يسوع» (رؤيا 22: 20).
​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


(6)

أهمية هذا الحق
​
لقد تأكد لنا الآن، بعد هذا الذي شرحناه في الفصول السابقة من الكتاب، أن المسيح قال عن نفسه بطرق متنوعة وعديدة، أنه هو الله. وإني أتذكر هنا كلمات أحد الفلاسفة المسيحيين قال ما معناه: إنه في ضوء تلك الإعلانات الواضحة التي قالها المسيح عن نفسه، يستحيل أن يكون المسيح مجرد إنسان صالح، بل من المُحتَّم أن نصل إلى قناعة من ثلاث: أن تقول إنه كاذب يستحق الاحتقار، أو مجنون يستحق الرثاء، (وأنا أنأى بنفسي وبقارئي تمامًا عن هذه الأقوال المهلكة)، وأما الافتراض الثالث، الذي لا محيص عنه، فهو أن نؤمن بأنه هو الله الي ظهر في الجسد، ونتعامل معه على هذا الأساس، بما يليق به من تقدير وإكرام، ومن عبادة وسجود. ​*
اعتراضات​*كثيرون من الذين يرفضون الإيمان المسيحي، يقولون إن أمورًا كالثالوث الأقدس، وطبيعة المسيح المزدوجة (اللاهوت والناسوت) هي فوق العقل. 
عزيزي الفارئ: هل أنت من الذين يقولون إنهم لا يستطيعون أن يستوعبوا كيف يكون الله واحدًا وثلاثة أقانيم في آن؟ دعني أسألك إذًا: وهل تقدر أن تستوعب الله في شخص واحد؟ بكلمات أخرى إني أسألك: هل تقدر أن تستوعب الله الذي خلق كل الأشياء، وبالتالي هو قبل كل الأشياء، أو بكلمات أخرى هو أزلي؟ 
قارئي العزيز: سيظل الله فوق العقل. قال عنه واحد من أصحاب أيوب: «*هوذا الله عظيم ولا نعرفه، وعدد سنيه لا يفحص»*، وقال أيضًا: «*القدير لا ندركه*» (أيوب 36: 26؛ 37: 27). ومن أين لعقول محدودة أن تستوعب اللامحدود؟
ومع ذلك فإننا لسنا في حيرة ولا ظلام، ولا نحن - مثل الوثنيين – نتعبد ”لإله مجهول“ (أعمال17: 23). لقد أعطانا الله كلمته الصالحة التي عرفتنا من هو الله، ويمكننا أن نقول له، مع عبد الرب داود: «بنورك نرى نورًا» (مزمور36: 9).

ويعترض آخرون على الإيمان المسيحي قائلين: إنه يستحيل أن الله يُصلب، فالله روح. أو يقولون: كيف للإله أن يتألم ويعاني ويموت؟ ونحن نجيبهم بالقول: نعم هذا كله مستحيل بالفعل، ولهذا كان ينبغي أن يتجسد هذا الإله، لكي يعاني ويتألم ويموت! وآخرون يقولون إنه من غير المعقول ولا المقبول أن الله يولد. كما أنه من غير الممكن أن يقدِّم الله نفسه لنفسه. ونحن نقول إن هذا الاعتراضات تتجاهل حقيقة الأقانيم، وحقيقة التجسد، وأن الابن هو الذي مات، عندما قَبِل أن يتخذ لنفسه جسدًا. 
لهذا فإننا سنتحدث في هذا الفصل عن معنى كل ذلك، وضرورته. لكن دعني أشاركك أولاً ببعض الأفكار. فلقد ميَّز الله الإنسان بالعقل. وبقدر ما هذه الميزة عظيمة، بهذا القدر سوف يحاسبه الله إن لم يستعملها. ولقد أعطاه أيضًا إرادة حرة. *لقد أعطى الله خليقته قبسًا من سلطانه، وسمح أن يكون الواحد رئيسًا لنفسه، وأن يقرر بنفسه ولنفسه أي اتجاه يختار، وإلى أي مصير ينتهي.*​*
*ونظرًا لبركة العقل والاختيار الحر، فإن الإنسان إن شاء أن يرفض الكتاب المقدس والتعاليم الإلهية التي يحويها، فهو حر في ذلك، وأما إن قبل تعليم الكتاب المقدس، فإنه من المستحيل – كما أوضحنا في هذا الكتاب - التملص من الإقرار بأن يسوع الكتاب المقدس هو الله. نعم هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد. إن الإيمان بلاهوت المسيح – كما رأينا ونحن ندرس جانبًا من هذا الموضوع العظيم - هو في صلب نسيج الكتاب المقدس، في لحمته وسداه. بل إننا إذا نزعنا من المسيحية لاهوت المسيح، لا يبقى منها شيء. ثم كيف يمكن أن يكون لموت إنسان واحد كل هذا التأثير على جميع الناس، وهو الأمر الذي نحسه وندركه ممن حولنا، كما أنه أيضًا مُعلَن في كل أجزاء العهد الجديد. ​*لماذا تجسد ابن الله؟​*والآن دعنا من كلمة الله نبحث عن السبب الذي جعل ابن الله يأتي أولاً في صورة الاتضاع؟
كان أمام المسيح العديد من الأغراض ليقوم بالتجسد:​*أولاً: حنين الإنسان للتواصل مع الله، ورغبة الله في التواصل مع الإنسان.​*كانت البشرية تحن حنينا جارفًا للتواصل مع الله، فلقد خلقنا الله على صورته كشبهه، وبلغة أحد الفلاسفة الأقدمين: لن يمكن للنفس أن تجد راحتها حتى تلتقي بالله. ولكن بالأسف كان هذا مستحيلاً على البشر بعد السقوط. ولقد استغل الشيطان هذا الحنين في قلب الإنسان، وانحرف به لينشر الوثنية في العالم. لقد كان البشر في ذلك مثل ابن تائه لا يعرف لنفسه أب، وكان يشتاق لمعرفة من هو أبوه. 
ونحن نستمع إلى هذا الحنين من كثير من رجال الله في العهد القديم. فمثلاً قال أيوب الصديق في سفر أيوب23: 8و9 «هأنذا أذهب شرقًا فليس هو هناك، وغربًا فلا أشعر به، شمالاً حيث عمله فلا أنظره، يتعطف الجنوب فلا أراه». كما تجاسر موسى النبي يومًا وقال لله: «أرني مجدك! فقال له الرب لا تقدر أن ترى وجهي لأن الإنسان لا يراني ويعيش» (خروج33: 18-20). بل حتى في العهد الجديد عبَّر عن هذه الأمنية العزيزة واحد من تلاميذ المسيح إذ قال له: «أرنا الآب وكفانا» (يوحنا14: 8). لاحظ قوله ”أرنا“ وليس ”أرني“، فلقد كان بهذه الطلبة يعبر عن رأي الآخرين من التلاميذ أيضًا.
ومن كان بوسعه أن يعلن الله لنا سوى أقنوم ”الكلمة“، أعني المسيح ابن الله. فكما أن الكلمة هي التعبير عن الشخص، هكذا كلمة الله تعبر عن الله. ولذلك قال الرسول يوحنا: الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر» (يوحنا1: 18).
إذًا فلقد كان غرض التجسد الأول هو أن يعلن للناس الذات الإلهية بكيفية يمكن للذهن أن يستوعبها، والعقل أن يفهمها، والقلب أن يعبدها​*ثانيًا: ليكون قريبُا منا، ويشاركنا ظروفنا​*أعلن الله من القديم إنه غير منفصل عن شعبه. فقال مثلاً إنه «في كل ضيقهم تضايق، وملاك حضرته خلصهم» (إشعياء 63: 9). لكن كيف يمكن للإنسان أن يفهم هذا؟ كيف يفهم الإنسان أن الله المنزه عن الشعور بالألم، يمكنه حقًا أن يشعر بآلام البشرية؟ أ ليس هو منفصلاً عنا في برجه، بعيدًا بعيدًا في سماه؟ لكن هذه الحيرة انتهت، وهذا السؤال أجيب عنه، عندما أتانا «عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا» (متى 1: 23)، ووصل إلى مركز بؤسنا نفسه. يقول كاتب العبرانيين عن المسيح: «من ثم كان ينبغي أن يشبه إخوته في كل شيء، ليكون رحيمًا ورئيس كهنة أمينًا. ويقول أيضا: «في ما هو قد تألم مجربًا، يقدر أن يعين المجربين» (عبرانيين2: 17و 18).​*ثالثًا: أن يكون الوسيط بين الله والناس​*صرخ أيوب قائلاً: «ليس بيننا مصالح يضع يده على كلينا» (أيوب 9: 33). وأين نجد ذلك الوسيط العظيم الذي يمكن أن يضع يده على كل من الله والناس في آن. هل ملائكة السماء يصلحون لأن يفعلوا ذلك؟ هل الكروبيم أو السرافيم يصلحون لهذا العمل؟ أ يمكن للكروب أو للسراف أن يضع يده في يد الله؟ ماذا نقرأ عن ”سرافيم“ إشعياء 6؟ إنهم لا يقدرون أن ينظروا وجه الله، ولا أن يُرَوا منه! إنهم عبيده، وهو خلقهم، فكيف يمكنهم أن يضعوا أيديهم في يده تعالى؟ كنا نحتاج إذًا إلى شخص يكون ندًا لله، ويكون ندًا للبشر، ليمكنه أن يقوم بعمل الوسيط بين الله والناس، فيضع يده على كل من الله والإنسان. ولم يوجد في كل الكون من يقدر أن يفعل هذا سوى المسيح، وذلك نظرًا لاتحاد لاهوته بناسوته.
قال عنه الرسول: «فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا» (كولوسي2: 9). فهو له جسد، لأنه قَبِل أن يصير إنسانًا، لكن في هذا الناسوت القدوس يحل كل ملء اللاهوت! 
لكن توسط المسيح استلزم منه أن يقوم بعمل الفداء، فبعد أن قال الرسول: «لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس، الإنسان يسوع المسيح»، استطرد قائلاً: «الذي بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع» (تيموثاوس الأولى2: 5، 6)، وهو ما سنتحدث عنه الآن​*رابعًا: أن يقوم بعمل الفداء. ​*إن القصد الأهم لتجسد المسيح هو أن يقوم بعمل الفداء. قال الرسول: «إذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضًا كذلك فيهماـ لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس، ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفًا من الموت كانوا جميعًا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية» (عبرانيين 2: 14و15). 
لو لم يصبح المسيح إنسانًا لاستحال عليه أن يموت، فالله له وحده عدم الموت، ولاستحال أن يمثل الإنسان أمام عدالة الله. ثم لو أنه كان مجرد إنسان لما كانت فديته مقبولة ولا كافية. ليست مقبولة لأن نفسه في تلك الحالة لا تكون ملكه هو، بل ملك الله الذي خلقها، وبالتالي لا يصلح أن يقدمها لله. ولا تكون كافية لأن الإنسان محدود، وأما الخطأ الذي ارتكب في حق الله - غير المحدود - هو أيضًا غير محدود. ولكن نظرًا لأن المسيح هو الله والإنسان في آن، أمكنه – كما رأينا الآن - أن يكون الوسيط، وأمكنه أن يكفر بموته عن خطايا كل المؤمنين، بل وكل العالم أيضًا (1يوحنا2: 2). وهو ما سنركز عليه حديثنا الآن.​*المسيح الذبيح​*لقد عرف الإنسان منذ القديم أن طريق الاقتراب إلى الله هو بالذبيحة. والكتاب المقدس يعلن ذلك بدءًا من السقوط في الجنة، عندما كسا الرب الإله آدم وامرأته أقمصة من جلد ذبيحة (تكوين 3). ثم مورس تقديم الذبائح بمجرد خروج الإنسان من الجنة، في قصة أول أخوين نقرأ عنهما في الكتاب المقدس، هما قايين وهابيل (تكوين 4). 
صحيح انحرف الشيطان بهذا الفكر وشوهه، كما هي عادته، ولكن انتشاره في كل الوثنيات بل وفي أقدم ديانة وهي اليهودية، يؤكد أن مصدره إلهي. ونحن نتذكر قصة إبراهيم الشهيرة مع ابنه، وكيف افتدى الرب هذا الابن بالذبيحة، وكان هذا العمل تأكيدًا لفكرة الكفارة في الذبيحة، باعتباره الطريق الذي ارتآه الله بما يتناسب مع قداسته وعدله. 
ويجب أن نلاحظ هذا جيدًا أن الذبائح الحيوانية التي مورست في العهد القديم لم يكن لها في ذاتها أية قيمة تكفيرية، فكيف يمكن للبهائم التي تُباد، والتي ليس لها أرواح خالدة، أن تفدي الإنسان الخالد من الموت الأبدي؟ لهذا ترد كلمات الرسول القاطعة: «لا يمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا» (عبرانيين10: 4). 
لكن إذا لم يكن لتلك الذبائح الحيوانية - في ذاتها - أية قيمة تكفيرية عن مقدميها، فليس معنى ذلك أنه لم يكن لها أية قيمة على الإطلاق. فهي بررت من قدّمها بالإيمان (عبرانيين11: 4)، وذلك لقيمتها الرمزية، إذ كانت تشير إلى ذبيحة المسيح المعروف سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم (1بطرس1: 18). ومن هذه الزاوية فإنها كانت تشبه إلى حد ما بطاقات الائتمان التي نتعامل بها اليوم. إن القيمة الحقيقية لهذه البطاقات ليس في قطعة البلاستيك المصنوعة منها، بل لما لها من رصيد نقدي في البنك الذي أصدر تلك البطاقة. هكذا كانت تلك الذبائح مقبولة عند الله لأن لها رصيدًا في دم المسيح، الذي وإن لم يكن قد مات بعد، لكن الله ليس عنده ماضٍ وحاضر ومستقبل نظير البشر، فهو يرى ما لم يحدث كأنه حدث، بل يرى النهاية من البداية.
إذًا فلم تكن كل ذبائح العهد القديم التي قدمت، سوى رمز باهت لذبيحة ربنا يسوع المسيح العظمى. وما إن ولد المسيح في ملء الزمان، ثم خرج للخدمة، فإن يوحنا المعمدان أشار إليه بالقول: «هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يوحنا1: 29). ​*الفادي الذي يصلح للفداء​*نرى من هو الفادي الذي يصلح لفداء الإنسان؟
1- *هل تنفع ذبيحة حيوانية؟* إذا كانت الكفارة تعني الستر والغطاء، فلا يصلح أن تكون الذبيحة أقل في قيمتها من قيمة الإنسان ليمكنها أن تكفِّر عنه، أي تغطيه وتستره. وعليه فلا تنفع ذبيحة حيوانية (عبرانيين10: 3).
2- *هل ينفع إنسان عادي؟* يجب أن يكون الفادي خاليًا من الخطية. فلو كان خاطئًا، لاحتاج هو نفسه لمن يكفِّر عنه وما صَلُح لكي يفدي غيره. وعليه فإن الإنسان العادي، نظراً لأنه مليء بالعيوب، لا يصلح لكي يكفِّر عن البشر.
3- *هل ينفع إنسان بار؟ *مع أن كل البشر خطاة، وليس بار ولا واحد (رومية3: 10). لكن على فرض وجود الشخص البار فإنه لا يصلح أن يفدي. لأن هذا الفادي مطلوب منه أن يفدي لا إنسانًا واحدًا بل كثيرين، وبالتالي المطلوب أن تكون قيمته أكبر من هؤلاء جميعهم معًا. 
4- *هل ينفع أن يكون ملاكًا أو مخلوقًا سماويًا عظيمًا؟* هب أننا وجدنا مخلوقًا سماويًا عظيمًا، خاليًا من الخطية، وقيمته أكبر من قيمة الناس، فإنه أيضًا ما كان يصلح ليفدي البشر، ذلك لأن نفسه ليست ملكه هو، بل ملك الله خالقها، وبالتالي فلا يصح أن يقدِّم لله شيئًا هو ملك الله أصلاً. 
ومع ذلك فإنه ينبغي ويتحتم أن يكون الفادي إنسانًا لكي يمكنه أن يُمثِّل الإنسان أمام الله. فيا لها من معضلة!
من أين لنا بمثل هذا الشخص العجيب الذي يجمع كل هذه المواصفات معًا: إنسان، وخالٍ من الخطية، غير مخلوق، وقيمته أكبر من كل البشر مجتمعين !!​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*


أحجية وحلها
لكن إن لم يكن عندنا نحن البشر حل لتلك الأحجية، أفلا يوجد عند الله حل؟ وإذا كانت قد غلقت على البشر إلى الدهر (مزمور49: 8)، فهل استغلقت أيضًا على الله؟ (راجع مزمور68: 20). لما تساءل القديسون الأقدمون: «كيف يتبرر الإنسان عند الله، وكيف يزكو مولود المرأة؟» (أيوب9: 2، 3؛ 25: 4)، ولما لم يعرفوا حلاً لهذه الأحجية، تقدم أليهو - وهو واحد من أصحاب أيوب - بهذا الإعلان العجيب: «إن وُجد عنده (عند الله) مرسل، وسيط، واحد من ألف ليعلن للإنسان استقامته (أي استقامة الله أو بر الله)، يتراءف عليه ويقول: أُطلقه عن الهبوط إلى الحفرة. قد وجدتُ فدية» (أيوب33: 23، 24)، وكأن أليهو يريد أن يقول: *”لو أن الله قصد أن يرتب للبشر من يفديهم، وأرسله من عنده، عندئذ فقط يمكن حل الأحجية“.*​*
*فهل وُجد مثل هذا الشخص عند الله؟ نعم، يقول الرسول: «عالمين أنكم أفتديتم»، ثم يذكر لنا من هو الفادي: «المسيح، معروفًا سابقًا قبل تأسيس العالم» (1بطرس1: 19، 20).
إن هذا المُصالِح أمكنه أن يضع يده على الله والناس في آن واحد، وذلك لأنه معادل لله ومعادل أيضًا للناس. 
لو لم يكن هو الإنسان لما أمكنه أن يكون نائبًا عن البشر، يحمل خطاياهم ويحتمل دينونتها بالنيابة عنهم. ولو لم يكن هو الله، أو كان هو أقل، ولو قيد شعرة من الآب، لما أمكنه قط أن يوفي الله كل حقوقه.
إذًا فلقد تجسد ابن الله، وقَبِلَ أن يموت فوق الصليب نيابة عن الخطاة، ليمكن لله القدوس أن يقدم أساسًا بارًا وعادلاً لتبرير المذنب الأثيم. هذا المذنب الأثيم ليس أحدًا آخر بخلافنا، أنا وأنت، أيها القارئ العزيز!
لقد سبق الرب وأعلن لموسى قائلاً: «الرب إله رحيم ورؤوف، بطيء الغضب، وكثير الإحسان والوفاء. حافظ الإحسان إلى ألوف، غافر الإثم والمعصية والخطية، ولكنه لن يبرئ إبراء» (خروج34: 6و 7). وهذه العبارة تدل على أن غفران الله للبشر لا يمكن أن يكون من دون أساس، فهذا الأمر يتعارض مع عدل الله، وليس بقبول الخاطئ على حاله، فهذا الأمر يتعارض مع قداسة الله!
إن قداسة الله تعتبر الخطية نجاسة يجب تغطيتها من أمام عيني الله. كما أن بر الله يعتبر الخطية تعديًا، وكل تعد يجب أن ينال مجازاة عادلة (عبرانيين2: 2)، وبهذا يجب أن تتم ترضية عن التعدي الذي حدث. وهذا هو المدلول المزدوج للكفارة: “تغطية وترضية”، *تغطية من أمام عيني الله نظرًا لقداسة طبيعته، وترضية لغضبه العادل نظرًا لبره.*​*
*وللأسف، كان الإنسان نتيجة سقوطه وشرِّه، متجَنِّبًا عن الله بسبب ضمير الخطايا الذي كان يشعره بالرعب من الله (عبرانيين 10: 2، 22)، والله كان متجنبًا عن الإنسان بسبب الغضب، غضب الله على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم (رومية1: 18). وموت المسيح الكفاري والنيابي رفع الخطايا وسكَّن الغضب، فأصبح بإمكان الله أن يتقابل مع الإنسان الخاطئ. في كلمات أخرى، فإنه بناء على كفارة المسيح أمكن لله أن ينظر إلى الإنسان بدون غضب، وأمكن للإنسان أن ينظر إلى الله بدون خوف. إذ إن الخطية تغطت، والله ترضى.! أ يوجد خبر أروع من هذا!
ولقد تكفَّل الله بالعمل كله. *فإن كان بر الله وقداسته استلزما الكفارة، فإن محبة الله ونعمته جهزتاها. وكما أن قداسة الله جعلت الصليب حتميًا، فإن محبة الله هي التي جعلته ممكنًا. *​*
*​*غفران الله وفداؤه​*لقد أعلن الكتاب المقدس مرات عديدة في كل من العهدين القديم والجديد أن الله غفور. فبالإضافة إلى كلمات الرب لموسى التي أشرنا إليها منذ قليل: «الرب إله رحيم ورؤوف، بطيء الغضب، وكثير الإحسان والوفاء. حافظ الإحسان إلى ألوف، غافر الإثم والمعصية والخطية، ولكنه لن يبرئ إبراء» (خروج34: 6و 7).
نقرأ كلمات داود: «باركي يا نفسي الرب.. *الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك*» (مزمور103: )، وأيضًا «إن كنت تراقب الآثان يا رب يا سيد، فمن يقف؟ *لأن عندك المغفرة* لكي يُخاف منك» (مزمور130: 3و 4).
ويقول الرب على لسان إشعياء النبي: «أنا أنا هو* الماحي ذنوبك *من أجل نفسي، وخطاياك لا أذكرها»‎ (إشعياء43: 25). 
كما يقول أيضا على لسان إرميا النبي: «يقول الرب.. *أني أصفح عن إثمهم*، ولا أذكر خطيتهم بعد» (إرميا31: 34).
وفي نبوة ميخا يناجي النبي ربه بالقول: «من هو إله مثلك *غافر الإثم* وصافح عن الذنب» (ميخا7: 18).
وكما غفر الله في العهد القديم، فقد غفر المسيح الخطايا في العهد الجديد، مما يؤكد أنه هو الله كما تحدثنا قبل ذلك بأكثر تفصيل. لقد قدم المسيح غفرانه لامرأة كانت معروفة بخطيتها في المدينة (لوقا7: 48)، كما غفر للرجل المفلوج الذي قدموه إليه لكي يشفيه (متى9: 2). ولكنه لما كان على الصليب لم يقل للخطاة الذين صلبوه: ”مغفورة لكم خطاياكم“، بل قال: «يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون».
والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه: لماذا لما كان على الأرض قدم الغفران للخطاة، ولم يعمل الشيء ذاته وهو فوق الصليب؟ 
والإجابة البسيطة على ذلك: إن المسيح في حياته، قَدَّم غفرانًا للخطايا، كما لو كانت الخطايا موجهة إليه هو؟ وقال ”مغفورة لك خطاياك“ باعتبار أن في سلطانه أن يفعل ذلك. ونحن حقا بوسعنا أن نغفر الخطايا التي يرتكبها الناس في حقنا، ولكن لا يستطيع أحد بحال من الأحوال أن يغفر الخطايا المرتكبة ضد الله غير الله. فغفران المسيح إذًا لخطايا الخطاة، لهو دليل أكيد على أن المسيح هو الله. ولقد قال الرسول بطرس عنه: «له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به، ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا» (أعمال 10: 43).
وأما عندما كان المسيح فوق الصليب فقد كان يدفع ثمن جرمنا. ولذا فإنه لم يقل أنا أغفر لكم، فهو كان هناك يدفع الغرم وليس يغفره. أو بكلمات أخرى كأنه قال لله: اغفر لهم وأنا على أتم استعداد أن أدفع الحساب. وفي هذا قال النبي في العهد القديم: «وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين» (إشعياء 53: 12). والحقيقة إنه لو لم يحمل خطية الكثيرين، لما أمكنه أن يغفر خطايا الخطاة على أساس عادل. وفي هذا يتفق تعليم العهد الجديد أيضًا إذ يقول عن المسيح: «إن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار. وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضا» (1يوحنا2: 2).​*الكتاب إذًا يعلن لنا أن غفران الله ليس بغير أساس، بل أساسه في تلك الكفارة العظمى التي قدمها المسيح على الصليب. ​*إذًا فكيف أمكن للمسيح أن يغفر الخطايا لما كان هنا على الأرض؟ كيف أمكن للمسيح أن يحل هؤلاء الأشخاص من خطاياهم ودينها الرهيب؟ الإجابة أنه مضى إلى الجلجثة ودفع عقوبة خطايانا عندما مات لأجلنا.​*منطقية هذا الفكر​*إن كان الله في البداية قد طرد آدم من الجنة نتيجة لخطية واحدة أخطأ بها ضد الله، وإن كان كل نسله قد وُلدوا خارج الجنة في مكان البعد عن الله، فكيف يمكن لله أن يعيد الإنسان ثانية إلى حماه؟ *فإنه لو كان الله مستعدًا للتنازل عن حقوقه، ما الذي جعله من البداية يطرد آدم، إذا كان سيعود فيقبله ويقبل نسله مرة ثانية إليه، دون الكفارة اللازمة؟*​*
*لكن الوحي الإلهي يقدم لنا الإجابة السديدة عندما يقول: «إن المسيح تألم مرة واحدة من أجل الخطايا، البار من أجل الأثمة، لكي *يقربنا* إلى الله» (1بطرس3: 18). فبالخطية تم طرد الإنسان من محضر الله، وبالكفارة تتم إعادته من جديد.
وفكرة الموت النيابي، أو موت كائن بديلاً عن كائن آخر، هي فكرة محفورة بعمق في أعماق التاريخ المقدس القديم. ولعل أوضح إشارة إليها هي ما ورد في سفر التكوين 22، عندما طلب الله من إبراهيم أن يقدم ابنه الذي يحبه، فنحن نعرف كيف أن ابن إبراهيم لم يمُت، إذ افتداه الله من الموت، وكانت الفدية بذبح عظيم!
قال أحد الأفاضل: ”لا يدرك كثير من الناس أنه حينما يوجد غفران يوجد ثمن يُدفع. ولنفرض مثلاً أن ابنتي كسرت مصباحًا. فإني كأب محب ومسامح، أجلسها على ركبتي وأطوقها بذراعَي الحنان، وأقول لها لا تبكي يا حبيبتي، فأبوك يحبك ويغفر لك. وحين يسمع الشخص الذي أقص عليه هذا المثل يقول لي: هذا ما يتوجب على الله ببساطة أن يفعله معنا عندما نخطئ. وعندها أسأل: *ومن سيدفع ثمن المصباح المكسور؟ حقيقة الأمر أني أنا الذي سأدفعه.* 
هنالك دائمًا ثمن للغفران. ولنقل مثلا إن أحدهم أهانك أمام الآخرين وأنك سامحته، من يدفع ثمن الإهانة؟ أنت.
هذا ما فعله الله. لقد سامحنا الله، لكنه دفع هو ثمن مسامحته لنا من خلال الصليب.​*لذا كان يتحتم على ابن الله أن يظهر في الجسد. وبموته الكفاري فوق الصليب أمكن لله أن يغفر الخطايا. ​*​*قصتان​*قصة من مصر، والأخرى من أمريكا. 
نبدأ بالقصة الأولى من مصر
ذكرت هذه القصة إحدى المجلات الأسبوعية، عن امرأة أرملة رقيقة الحال، من إحدى محافظات الوجه القبلي في مصر، ترعى ابنها الوحيد، عجزت عن تسديد إيجار الشقة. ورفع عليها مالك العقار قضية طرد. ومثلت المرأة أمام القاضي، دون محام، فهي لا تملك أن تقيم من يدافع عنها. وأقرت بأنها تأخرت عن سداد الإيجار وعزت ذلك إلى فقرها الشديد، قالت ذلك والدموع تنهمر من عينيها. ولم يملك القاضي سوى أن يصدر أمرًا بطردها من العقار كما يقول القانون الذي هو يمثله. 
لكنه عندما ذهب إلى بيته لم يستطع أن ينام ولا أن يهدأ له بال. لقد كان في المحكمة يمثل القانون، ولكن في بيته تغلبت عليه نوازعه الإنسانية، فماذا يفعل؟ إنه لا يستطيع أن يوقف الحكم القانوني العادل الذي أصدره على المرأة، ولا يملك أن يتجاهل دموع تلك المرأة البائسة. وقبل وصول الشرطة لتنفيذ الحكم ضد المرأة وابنها، كان سبقهم هو ومعه عقد تمليك لشقة متواضعة اشتراها بماله هو، وأهذاها للمرأة المعدمة، لكي تكمل بقية عمرها فيه. 
والقصة الثانية التي من أمريكا قصها الكاتب المسيحي المعروف ”جوش ماكدويل“ قال: 
قامت شرطة المرور بإيقاف سيارة تقودها شابة، بسبب سرعتها الزائدة. حررت لها الشرطة مخالفة سير، واستدعيت الفتاة للمثول أمام القاضي. تلا القاضي أمامها لائحة الاتهام، وسألها: ماذا تقولين؟ هل أنت مذنبة أم بريئة. أجابت الفتاة مذنبة. وعندها حكم القاضي عليها بأن تدفع مائة دولار غرامة، أو أن تسجن مدة عشرة أيام. ثم حدث شيء مدهش، عندما وقف القاضي وخلع ثوب القضاء وتقدم إلى الأمام وأخرج محفظته ودفع الغرامة. 
لقد كان هذا القاضي أباها. وهو أحب ابنته، غير أنه كان قاضيًا عادلاً. كسرت ابنته القانون، فلم يستطع أن يقول لها ”اذهبي بسلام“. طالما أنتِ بنت القاضي فلا خطر ممكن أن يصيبك، لأنه لو فعل ذلك لما كان قاضيًا عادلاً، ولما كان أمينًا على تنفيذ القانون الذي أقسم يومًا بأن يحترمه. لكنه أيضًا أحب ابنته إلى الدرجة التي كان فيها مستعدًا أن يخلع ثوبه القضائي، ويتقدم إلى الأمام ليمثلها كأب، ويدفع عنها الغرامة.
هذا يصور لنا إلى حد ما ما فعله الرب يسوع معنا. فإذ كانت أجرة الخطية موت، وهو ما سيقع حتمًا على كل الخطاة غير التائبين والذين لم يؤمنوا بالرب يسوع المسيح، فلكونه إلهًا محبًا فقد نزل من عرشه في هيئة إنسان، بل استمر في طريقه إلى أن وصل إلى الجلجثة ليمثل المذنبين أمام الله ويدفع نيابة عنهم أجرة معصيتهم وخطاياهم. وليعطيهم عطية الحياة الأبدية مجانا. وكان ثمن هذا كله موت الصليب. فاستعلن أروع ما في قلب الله أعني محبته. الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا.​*مجيئان:​*عزيزي القارئ: لقد أتى المسيح مرة من ألفي عام، وصنع بنفسه تطهيرًا لخطايانا (عبرانيين 1: 3)، وبناء عليه أمكن للمبشرين أن يتجهوا بالأخبار السارة لكل ربوع الأرض، فلقد أكمل المسيح العمل (يوحنا19: 30). وكل المطلوب أن تأتي للمسيح كما أنت، فتنال عطية الغفران والحياة الأبدية. يقول الوحي الكريم: «كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص» (رومية 10: 13).
على أن القصة لم تنته عند هذا الحد. فسيأتي الرب عن قريب مرة ثانية. وسيكون الأمر مختلفا تماما في هذا المجيء الثاني.
لقد أتى مرة متضعًا ليتألم ويموت، وسيأتي ثانية بقوة ومجد كثير (متى24: 30).
في مجيئه الأول حمل مبذر الزرع وذهب ذهابًا بالبكاء، وفي مجيئه الثاني سيحمل حزمه ويمتلئ فمه بالترنم (مزمور 126: 6)!
في مجيئه الأول وضع نفسه وأطاع (فيلبي 2: 8). وُضِع قليلاً عن الملائكة (عبرانيين 2: 9)، وفي مجيئه الثاني سيأتي وجميع الملائكة معه (متى 25: 31).
إذًا – عزيزي القارئ - هو سيأتي المرة الثانية في صورة مختلفة عما رأيناه عليها في المرة الأولى. *فلن يأتي في ضعف بل في قوة، لا في صمت بل بهتاف، لا ليتألم بل ليملك، لا ليخلص بل ليدين!*​*
*نعم لا بد أن يجيء المسيح مرة ثانية كما أتي المرة الأولى. 
إن ذاك الذي أتى في المرة الأولى ليموت نيابة عن الخطاة الذين أحبهم، سيأتي في المرة الثانية ليدين الخطاة الذين رفضوه واحتقروه. ومن ذا الذي يشك أن هذه اللحظة التي فيها يظهر المسيح للعالم ستكون أعظم لحظة في كل التاريخ. والرب بنفسه هنا يصف تلك الحادثة بأسلوب بسيط وواضح وقاطع. 
وأختم حديثي بسؤال: إن كان المسيح سوف يأتي وسوف يظهر قوته العظيمة، فما الذي منعه أن يفعل ذلك حتى الآن؟ 
الإجابة: ليس لعدم امتلاكه للقوة؛ بل ليعطيك فرصة للتوبة.
سوف يظهر من السماء، وسوف ينصهر هذا الكون المادي ويذوب! يعلن لنا الوحي المقدس أنه يوم ظهور المسيح ستذوب الجبال مثل الشمع (مزمور 97: 5)! لكن الأخطر من ذلك أنه في ذلك اليوم سيذوب لحم الأشرار، وتذوب عيونهم في أوقابها، ويذوب لسانهم في فمهم (زكريا14: 12). ساعتها لن تفيدك التوبة حينئذ، سيكون الوقت قد فات. وسيمضي الرافضون وغير المؤمنين إلى عذاب أبدي. «ويصعد دخان عذابهم إلى أبد الآبدين» (رؤيا14: 11). 
ليتك تسرع بالتوبة والإيمان، نحو ذاك الذي أتى من قمة مجده إلى الأرض ليبحث عنك، والذي مات فوق الصليب ليخلصك.​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*

[1] يرد هذا الاسم كثيرا في نبوة إشعياء. فمثلا يقول الرب: أنتم شهودي يقول الرب، وعبدي الذي اخترته، لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي وتفهموا أني أنا هو (إجو آيمي)، قبلي لم يصور إله، وبعدي لا يكون» (إش43: 10)؛ و «أيضا من اليوم أنا هو (إجو آيمي) ولا منقذ من يدي. أفعل ومن يرد» (إش43: 13). أنظر أيضا إشعياء 41: 4؛ 43: 25؛ 46: 4؛ 48: 12.
[2] يركِّز كثير من أصحاب البدع على قول المسيح للشاب الغني: «لماذا تدعوني صالحًا؟ ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله» (متى 19: 17)، معتبرين ذلك دليلاً على أن المسيح نفى صفة الألوهية عن نفسه. لكن نلاحظ أن المسيح* لم يقل لذلك الشاب*: ”*لا تدعني صالحًا*“، بل قال له: «*لماذا تدعوني صالحًا*؟». والفارق كبير.  فالمسيح هنا لم يكن ينفي الألوهية عن نفسه، بل كان ينفى الصلاح عن البشر. وأما كونه صالحًا، كما ذكر هو عن نفسه في يوحنا 10: 14،«*أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ،*»* وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي، * فليس لذلك من سبب سوى أنه ليس مجرد إنسان.

[3] نلاحظ أن المسيح ذكر في أصحاح 16: 23 «*إن كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يعطيكم*». وفي هذا نحن نرى وحدة الابن والآب في استجابة الصلاة، كما في كل شيء. 

[4] أحيانًا يحدث هذا قبل موتهم، إذ بمجرد عزلهم يزول عنهم الجاه والصولجان، ويمسي أسيرًا لا يملك من أمر نفسه شيئًا!
-------​[1] هذه الحقيقة وإن كنا نجد إشارات عديدة لها في العهد القديم، لكنها لم تكن معلنة بالوضوح الكافي في ذلك الوقت، لأن الله كان ما زال محتجبًا (قارن 1ملوك 8: 12؛ إشعياء 45: 15 مع يوحنا 1: 18)، وأما وقد جاء المسيح، ”الكلمة“، المعلن لله، وبدأ خدمته، فإننا هنا، وللمرة الأولى، نرى أوضح إعلان لهذه الحقيقة في الوحي.
[2] انظر تعليقنا على قول المسيح: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن» (يوحنا8: 58)، في الفصل الأول؛ وأيضًا «أنا هو الأول والآخر» (رؤيا1: 17؛ في الفصل الثاني.
[3] نلاحظ أن إنجيل لوقا يحدثنا عن تفوق المسيح وربوبيته وهو بعد جنين في بطن العذراء مريم. فلقد قالت لها أليصابات: «من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي.  فهوذا حين صار صوت سلامك في أذني، ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطني» (لوقا1: 43و44).

[4] نلاحظ أن اسمى الجلالة اللذين استخدمهما توما في كلامه مع المسيح يسبقهما أداة تعربف، فتوما لم يقل غن المسيح إنه مجرد رب وإله، بل هو الرب وهو الله مسبوقًا بأداة التعريف.
* هذا القول الكريم قاله المسيح وهو ماض إلى الصليب والموت، وكان هو يعلم ذلك (يوحنا 13: 21، 36) ولكنه مع ذلك طلب من تلاميذه أن يجعلوه موضع إيمانهم لأنه هو مفتاح المصير الأبدى «الطريق والحق والحياة»! 
[5] من يريد معرفة الحق المسيحي بخصوص وحدانية الله وأقانيمه الثلاث، انظر كتاب ثلاث حقائق أساسية للمؤلف،وايضا الموسوعة الكتابية لخادم الرب برسوم ميخائيل، وأيضا كتاب الله ذاته ونوع وحدانيته للمفكر المسيحي عوض سمعان

​*جميع الحقوق محفوظة © 1998-2006 لموقع بيت الله.كوم راجع اتفاقية استخدام الموقع.*​* أرني  أين قال المسيح: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟!*​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*

*بالطبع كثيرا ما يتسائل الاخوة المسلمين اين قال السيد المسيح *

*انا هو الله فا اعبدوني ؟؟*

*لذلك كان يحتم عليا طرح هذا الموضوع*

*و اطلب من الاخ الحبيب TWIN *

*وضع رابط الموضوع ضمن الفهرس *

*سائلا الرب ان يكون هذا الموضوع بمثابة شمعة مضيئة لاخوتنا المسلمين*

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع الجميع*
*† † †*​


----------

